# Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November



> *Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...​*
> Nachdem sich nun die geschäftsführenden Präsidien von VDSF und DAV getroffen haben, und  - wie bei den Bundesverbänden, der Inititiative sowie der designierten Präsidentin üblich - Angler wieder nicht informiert werden, bleibt es wieder mal an uns hängen, die Angler zu informieren.
> 
> Da wir immer recht schnell die entsprechenden Unterlagen aus VDSF und DAV bekommen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hier noch die weiteren Infos der letzten Tage/Wochen zur (Kon)Fusion:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250930

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251595


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

*Referent Öffentlichkeitsarbeit *
(Anmerkung der Red.: Konnte mir da ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen)
Horst Stolzenberg

Stolzenberg oder vielleicht Stolzenburg, kannst du da nochmal nachschauen, bitte ?


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Klar Stolzenburg - vertippt.

SORY!!

Editiers gleich....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Geändert.
DANKE nochmal!!

Dass ich aber grinsen muss, wenn man im VDSF/DAFV von "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" spricht und gar nem Referenten dafür, wird man mir nachsehen.

Zensur oder Informationsverhinderung würde die augenblickliche Praxis von Bundesverbänden, Initiative und designierter Präsidentin sicher nicht vollkommen falsch beschreiben, man sollte das Referat evtl. also entsprechend umbenennen... ;-)))


----------



## hasenzahn (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Vielleicht bekommt ihr deshalb keine Infos, weil euch einfach niemand für voll nimmt. Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Wenn ich sehe und lese was ihr hier treibt und das auch noch "Journalismus" sein soll, rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Tut mir Leid Thomas, ewiger Koch. Du bist ne Großschnauze, aber kein Journalist, dazu fehlt dir ne ganze Menge. Sorry, musste mal sein bei dem Unsinn der hier verzapft wird. 
Seid froh das euch niemand ernst nimmt, denn sonst hättet ihr sicherlich schon einige Klagen am Hals.


----------



## mathei (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

oh jetzt wird es interessant


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich nehm mal an, das getroffene Hunde bellen..


> Vielleicht bekommt ihr deshalb keine Infos, weil euch einfach niemand für voll nimmt


Du hast schon mitgekriegt, dass wir die Infos kriegen - siehe oben??

Sogar von Geschäftsführern und Landesverbandspräsidenten..



> denn sonst hättet ihr sicherlich schon einige Klagen am Hals


Haben wir ja auch schon durch - wurde eingestellt...


Und normalerweise gibts für solche persönliche Anmachen ne Verwarnung - da ich davon ausgehe, dass Du wahrscheinlich zu den Funktionären gehörst der wirren Initiative oder der beiden Bundesverbände, die jetzt keinen einheitlichen Verband mehr hinkriegen können, lass ich dir das mal durchgehen - das Du nicht noch mehr herbe Niederlagen erleben musst...


----------



## Wegberger (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo,



> oh jetzt wird es interessant



Wieso ? Ist doch immer die gleiche alte Nummer. Niemand nimmt das AB ernst! Gähn


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Der Herr (Stolzenburg) ist Journalist und quasi ein Nachbar von mir.
Der passt ins Bild ........ |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Der Herr (Stolzenburg) ist Journalist und quasi ein Nachbar von mir.
> Der passt ins Bild ........ |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab nur aufgelistet und nicht weiter bewertet (kenn auch nix von dem Herren bisher)..

Nur da weder die beiden Bundesverbände noch die (w)irre Initiative bisher informiert haben, sondern immer versucht  haben Informationen zu unterdrücken, brauchen die wohl auch zukünftig eher nen Zensor als nen Öffentlichkeitsreferenten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@ cyprinusbarbus:

Hab auf Grund Deiner Anmerkung mal gegoogelt.

Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen wil..

Dazu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html

Da hab ich dann lieber aufgehört, auch nach den anderen für Präsidium und Referate ausgemauschelten VDSF-Größen zu googlen, dass mir wenigstens der Kaffee drin bleibt..

Die DAVler werden schon wissen, warum sie sich auf einen solchen Weg begeben (sollte man meinen).............


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Man hätte vielleicht Herrn Apel vom Deutschen Tierschutzbund noch fragen können. Der würde auch gut in dieses "Präsidium" passen.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Beirat unter Vorsitz der PETA. #d

Aber mal ernsthaft und für mein Demokratieverständnis:
Werden die einfach so benannt oder von den Delegierten gewählt???
Oder wird da einfach seitens der Initiativmauschelfraktion dafür gesorgt, dass es keine Gegenkandidaten/-vorschläge gibt, damit die dann einfach durchgewunken werden???


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich hatte schon des öfteren Gelegenheit , den designierten Referenten live zu erleben, für mich der Prototyp des VdSF-Funktionärs,da dürfte die zukünftige Ausrichtung eines eventuell entstehenden Gesamtverbandes sehr klar sein, wenn man sich solche Leute ins Boot holt.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@Honeyball

Wen juckts, das Ergebnis ist doch das gleiche.....#q#q#q


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Aber mal ernsthaft und für mein Demokratieverständnis:
> Werden die einfach so benannt oder von den Delegierten gewählt???



So stehts im Verschmelzungsvertrag:



> (3) Die Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums des übernehmenden Vereins wird entsprechend § 10 verändert.
> Dabei sind sich die Parteien einig, dass aus den Reihen des DAV Vorschlagsrecht für 2 Vizepräsidenten und 3 Referenten besteht sowie aus den Reihen des VDSF ebenfalls Vorschlagsrecht für 2 Vizepräsidenten und 5 Referenten besteht, die von der Mitgliederversammlung gewählt  werden .
> 
> Für alle anderen Ämter im DAFV besteht freies Vorschlags- und Wahlrecht.



Danke auch hier wieder an den LSFV-NDS, der diese Dokumente ja als einziger Verband öffentlich gemacht hat.

So dass das alles nachlesbar ist..


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die "Macht " Einzelner wird zum Schicksal der Masse , suuper |gr:
Wenn das das Demokratieverständnis eines oder mehrerer Verbände ist , es ändert sich im wesentlichen nichts.
Im Gegenteil, der teilweise "moderate" Weg der in einigen LV des DAV gegangen wurde, wenn auch nicht unbedingt öffentlich,
oder gerade öffentlich - Friedfischschein in Brandenburg oder 
Angeln als Unterrichtsfach in der Schule ( auch Brandenburg) wird wohl dann eher in der näheren Zukunft ggf. retourt werden.
Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Gewässerfond des DAV,
hier muss man den Leuten auf die Finger fühlen.
Ich bin derzeit Mitglied beider Verbände, wenn auch nicht besonders freiwillig, in der Zukunft kann ich dann die Beiträge sparen und diese dann für neue Gewässer einsetzen oder ich verlege meine Aktivitäten in Richtung Ostsee ;+
Schade nur für die Angler, die kaum oder keine Alternativen haben 
Man kann natürlich auch alles hinschmeißen, nur wer beraubt sich des "schönsten" Hobby´s der Welt. Ich jedenfalls nicht, ich brauche gott sei Dank diese Verbände nicht. Schade, dass man nach fast 40 jahren Mitgliedschaft selbst die Notbremse ziehen muss. 
Tight Lines


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Naja, während sich die beiden Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative weiterhin im mauscheln üben, versucht wengistens ein Landesverband das zu durchbrechen.

Er informiert, fragt nach, arbeitet an vielen Dingen, die da noch an positivem für Angler kommen sollen, hat eine klare Position zu dieser Art der jetzt geplanten (Kon)Fusion und wird keinesfalls einem solchen Bundesverband angehören..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369,

Solche Verbände und Funktionäre muss man unterstützen..

Solche wie aus den Bundesverbänden oder der Initiative absetzen.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Während übrigens nach bisherigen Infos der DAV mit seinen Landesverbänden wohl bis auf einen für diese (Kon)Fusion stimmen wird, sieht das beim VDSF ganz anders aus. 

Bei der letzten HV waren 213 Stimmen plus 10 Präsidiumsstimmen zu vergeben.

Nach den bisher uns vorliegenden Infos würden davon bis jetzt schon deutlich über 60 Stimmen nach diesem Schlüssel gegen diese seltsame Art der (Kon)Fusion stimmen.

Gesichert als pro (Kon)Fusion kann man wohl bis jetzt zwischen 70 und 80 Stimmen sehen..


----------



## Fischdieb (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Revilo62
Der Gewässerfond des DAV ist eine bilaterale Vereinbarung der Landesverbände untereinander und hat mit der Fusion nichts zu tun.

Wenn Du in Brandenburg angelst, kannst Du auch weiterhin in Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt etc, anglen gehen. Warum auch nicht?

Und warum sollte z.B Brandenburg seinen Kurs als LV ändern?


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Er sollte sich auch Fragen was passiert mit den Gewässern bei einer gescheiterten Fusion und wenn sich die Verbände weiter zerstreiten?


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Stichwort Fraktionsdisziplin .....
Wenn der Bundesverband hier eindeutige Vorgaben macht, warum sollte unbedingt Brandenburg dem entgegenstehen.
Ich bin da auch nicht tief genug drin involviert.
Ich hab da nur eine böse Ahnung, was da auf uns drauf zu kommt oder könnte. 
Bis jetzt ist ja in Brandenburg noch weitestgehend alles i.O., zumindest was ich so einschätzen kann.
Was den Gewässerfond so betrifft bin ich da schon sehr vorsichtig, betreff Rechtsnachfolgeschaft usw.;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Ich hab da nur eine böse Ahnung, was da auf uns drauf zu kommt oder könnte.


An Hand der Auswahl der Referenten lässt sich da viel Ungutes vermuten..

Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen wil..

DAzu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html

Die DAVler werden schon wissen, warum sie sich auf einen solchen Weg begeben (sollte man meinen).............


----------



## Fischdieb (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Gewässerpächter sind und bleiben die Landesverbände, vor der Fusion und auch nach der Fusion. Und dort werden die sich auch nicht reinreden lassen, weder von einem DAFV, DAV oder VDSF.
Ausschlaggebend sind auch keine Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes sondern die Fischereigesetze des Landes.
Umkehrschluss, kein Landesverband kann (auf Druck des Bundesverbandes z.B.) den Setzkescher erlauben, wenn er gemäß Landesgesetz eindeutig verboten wäre. Oder auch umgekehrt.


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Er sollte sich auch Fragen was passiert mit den Gewässern bei einer gescheiterten Fusion und wenn sich die Verbände weiter zerstreiten?


 
rein rechtlich ändert sich aus meiner Sicht erstmal garnichts, da die Vertragsparteien für die Pachtveträge sich nicht ändern.
Ist der DAV so handlungsunfähig ( finanziell, personell), hängt alles von dieser Verschmelzung ab?! 
Nach den Wirtschaftsdaten, die bekannt sind, ist bei beiden Ebbe in der Kasse ....
Den Sinn einer "Verschmelzung" habe ich bisher immer, naiverweise, aus der Sicht der Position der Stärke der geeinten Anglerschaft gegenüber der Gesetzgebung oder Politik oder von mir aus gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit , gesehen.
Scheinbar ist der Hintergrund aber ein gaaaaaanz anderer.
Mein Stichwort ,,, Siegermentalität""", schließen eines oder vielleicht letzten Kapitels "DDR".
Nicht das ich dieses Regime wiederhaben will, weitgefehlt, nur ich habe nach 1989 vieles den Bach runterlaufen sehen habe und "blühende" Landschaften gibt es in Ostdeutschland sehr viele, nur davon ernähren kann man sich  nicht.
Wer diese Zeit nicht miterlebt hat und heute noch kein Bild vom Osten hat, der sollte schweigen oder sich vor Ort informieren oder miterleben.
Warum eigentlich eine Übermacht von VDSF-Mandaten, wenn ehrlich, dann beide Positionen zu gleichen Teilen, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, oder doch nicht ???
Warum soll die Fusion förmlich durchgeprügelt werden?
Warum werden wirtschaftliche und finanzielle Aspekte nicht wirklich offengelegt?
Was hat man zu verbergen ?  Fragen über Fragen, nur keine oder unzureichende Antworten.


----------



## Revilo62 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ausschlaggebend sind auch keine Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes sondern die Fischereigesetze des Landes.
Umkehrschluss, kein Landesverband kann (auf Druck des Bundesverbandes z.B.) den Setzkescher erlauben, wenn er gemäß Landesgesetz eindeutig verboten wäre. Oder auch umgekehrt.[/QUOTE]
Ergo, kein Landesverband kann ohne den BV eine Gestzesinitiative einbringen um ein Landesfischereigesetz dahingehend zu ändern, bestimmte veraltete Paragrafen zu modernisieren, wie z.B. den Friedfischschein in BRB oder das Urlauberangelrecht in McPom,
wenn auch beide umstritten sind, aber sie dienen der Sache.
Und die "Abknüppelpragrafen" haben Bestand bis in alle Ewigkeit, oder Kinder dürfen nach wie vor nicht allein angeln gehen, wer hat das von unsnicht gern gemacht, aber vielleicht vergessen !!#q


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> rein rechtlich ändert sich aus meiner Sicht erstmal garnichts, da die Vertragsparteien für die Pachtveträge sich nicht ändern.
> Ist der DAV so handlungsunfähig ( finanziell, personell), hängt alles von dieser Verschmelzung ab?!
> Nach den Wirtschaftsdaten, die bekannt sind, ist bei beiden Ebbe in der Kasse ....
> Den Sinn einer "Verschmelzung" habe ich bisher immer, naiverweise, aus der Sicht der Position der Stärke der geeinten Anglerschaft gegenüber der Gesetzgebung oder Politik oder von mir aus gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit , gesehen.
> ...



Es ist korrekt, dass der Gewässerpool LFV Sache ist.

Die Befürchtung könnte aber dahin gehen, dass wenn die Fusion nicht stattfindet diverse Verbände beleidigt sind und aus dem Pool aussteigen.
Derzeit gab es ja für alle Hoffnung, dass die Fusion kommt. Und somit sah man sich nicht genötigt aus diesen Pool auszusteigen.

Die Gefahr sehe ich aber beim Scheitern der Fusion bzw. beim durchdrücken der Fusion unter diesen Bedingungen (Im Hinblick auf mögliche Austritte).


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@Revilo62:
Ganz so schlimm sehe ich das nicht. Noch ist Angeln und Gesetzgebung dazu Ländersache und noch nehmen nur die jeweiligen Landesverbände im jeweiligen Bundesland darauf Einfluss.
Ob und wie weit der "neue" Bundesverband dann auf seine Mitgliedsverbände einwirkt, z.B. um diese zu linientreuen Kochtopffischern zu machen, werden wir ja sehen, sofern denn die verbliebenen Reste der Initiative Pro DAFV tatsächlich eine Mehrheit für ihren geplanten Sturz ins Chaos finden.

Ich hab übrigens läuten hören, dass mal wieder so mancher Landesverbandsfunktionär diese Personenliste nur durch diesen Thread hier kennt. Also abgestimmt und abgesprochen ist da wirklich gar nichts dran, sondern von vorne bis hinten im Sinne einer einzigen Interessensgruppe ausgekungelt oder ausgewürfelt, deren Zielen von höchst zweifelhaftem Nutzen für das Angeln in Deutschland sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Der Gewässerpool ist eines der Probleme, die ja erst im Laufe der Zeit kommen werden.

*Die größeren Probleme sind ja z. B.. die ungeklärten Finanzen..*

Ich weiß ja nicht, in wie weit die beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien die zu verabschiedende Satzung kennen, wenn sie im Protokoll postulieren, dass die Revisoren nicht gewählt, sondern jeweils einer mit Stellvertreter vom jeweiligen ehemaligen Dachverband "benannt" wird...

Dass jetzt zudem DAV wie VDSF zuerstmal ihre beiden eigenen Haushalts- und Terminpläne (mit ja unterschiedlichen Beiträgssätzen!!) beschließen sollen, um *DANACH* im Rahmen zur Verfügung stehender Haushaltsmittel diese Pläne vom Präsidium des DAFV "vereinheitlicht"  zu bekommen ..

Wozu es dann ja noch einer Sondermitgliederversammlung braucht, damit die auch rechtskräftig beschlossen und damit gearbeitet werden kann (was ja nochmal zusätzlich Kohle kostet - nachdem eh beide Verbände jetzt schon im Minus werkeln. Man hats ja ...)

*Es gibt also trotz dem, was der Wirtschaftsprüfer an Kritik anmerkt, vor der geplanten
 (Kon)Fusion keinen gemeinsamen Haushalt, keine Zahlen, NIX!!!*

Dass es zudem keine gemeinsame Abendveranstaltung geben soll, sondern nur eine Einladung zu einem gemeinsamen Abendessen für die Verbandsausschüsse, Präsidien und die neugemauschelten DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder und die Ehrengäste geben soll, werden sicher viele Funktionäre und ihre Gattinnen aus den Landesverbänden, die da nicht eingeladen werden, aber das ganze bezahlen sollen (hälftig die vom VDSF und DAV) auch mit Interesse wahrnehmen..

Das war ja bisher immer einer der "Glanzpunkte" der VDSF-HV, die gemeinsamen Abendveranstaltungen..


Angesichts dessen wird da  sicher noch mehr Unruhe reinkommen und sich die bis jetzt andeutende Stimmenverteilung auch nochmals "contra (Kon)Fusion" ändern....

Bei der letzten VDSF-HV waren 213 Stimmen plus 10 Präsidiumsstimmen zu vergeben.

Nach den bisher uns vorliegenden Infos würden davon bis jetzt schon deutlich über 60 Stimmen nach diesem Schlüssel gegen diese seltsame Art der (Kon)Fusion stimmen.

Gesichert als pro (Kon)Fusion kann man wohl bis jetzt zwischen 70 und 80 Stimmen sehen..


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Ob und wie weit der "neue" Bundesverband dann auf seine Mitgliedsverbände einwirkt, z.B. um diese zu linientreuen Kochtopffischern zu machen, werden wir ja sehen, sofern denn die verbliebenen Reste der Initiative Pro DAFV tatsächlich eine Mehrheit für ihren geplanten Sturz ins Chaos finden.
> ...


 möchtest du das wirklich sehen? genau das ist eher meine befürchtung! bei DER informationspolitik kann man gar nicht mehr darauf reagieren, wenn die vorstände der lav dann auf geheiß des bv initiativen zu gesetzesänderungen oder anderen unfug eingereicht haben!
zum gewässerpool: sind die bilateralen vereinbarungen dann wirklich noch gültig??? es sind vereinbarungen zwischen lav`s des dav und den dav wird es dann nicht mehr geben! sind "rechtsnachfolgen" automatisch gegeben oder müssen sie erst noch vereinbart werden? und was, wenn der bv trotz gegenteiliger behauptungen dann doch einfluß nimmt?

..., ..., ... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Gewässerpool ist eines der Probleme, die ja erst im Laufe der Zeit kommen werden.
> 
> *Die größeren Probleme sind ja z. B.. die ungeklärten Finanzen..*
> 
> ...



Wieviele müssen eigentlich insgesamt dafür stimmen, damit das Chaos weiter geht?
Und: Worüber stimmen die letztlich überhaupt noch ab, wenn es außer den Resten der "Initiative pro Finanzchaos eines von Konkurs bedrohten einheitlichen Bundesverbandes" gar keine Alternativvorschläge gibt?

@leopard:
Eben darum hoffe ich ja, dass sich gesunder Verstand gegenüber Macht, Gier und Eitelkeiten durchzusetzen vermag. Jeder nur halbwegs des Denkens fähige Delegierte müsste doch in der Lage sein zu erkennen, dass hier kein Konzept und kein durchdachter Neuanfang zur Debatte stehen sondern schlichtweg die Machtergreifung der Kochtopfanglerlobbyisten unter bestmöglicher Entmachtung aller Andersdenkenden.
Die Vereinbarungen der LAVs sind aber LAV-Sache und müssten von denen zurück genommen werden. Das passiert nicht automatisch mit der Fusion, egal wie, wann und mit welchen Köpfen sie wird.


----------



## Fischdieb (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die Befürchtung könnte aber dahin gehen, dass wenn die Fusion nicht stattfindet diverse Verbände beleidigt sind und aus dem Pool aussteigen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Der Pool trägt sich nicht über beleidigt sein oder gut Freund sein, der trägt sich allein durch Eigeninteressen der Verbände.
Gibst Du mir so geb ich Dir. Wenn Du mir nichts geben kannst (sprich Austauschkarten für Deinen Gewässer) dann gebe ich Dir auch keinen von mir.
Und ob da mein Bundesverband ABC oder DAFV nennt, wäre mir als Landesfürst egal.

Und hört doch bitte auf immer irgendwelche Horroszenarien Euch im Geist auszumalen.


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung könnte aber dahin gehen, dass wenn die Fusion nicht stattfindet diverse Verbände beleidigt sind und aus dem Pool aussteigen.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Der Pool trägt sich nicht über beleidigt sein oder gut Freund sein, der trägt sich allein durch Eigeninteressen der Verbände.
> Gibst Du mir so geb ich Dir. Wenn Du mir nichts geben kannst (sprich Austauschkarten für Deinen Gewässer) dann gebe ich Dir auch keinen von mir.
> ...



Wieder eine Floskel von Dir.

Ein Eigeninteresse an Gewässern anderer Bundesländer habe ich nur wenn ich keine Gewässer habe oder die anderen besser sind.
Wenn ich genug Gewässer in meinem Bundesland meinen Mitgliedern anbieten kann, interessiert es mich nicht wirklich ob der Rostocker in Dresden angeln kann/ darf.
Und wenn ich den ein Pinnen will, weil er z.B. die Fusion verhindert hat, dann Sperr ich diesen von meinen Gewässern aus.
Da setz ich nun mein Eigeninteresse ebenso durch.


----------



## Fischdieb (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Stimmt nicht!!
Brandenburg hat doch wirklich viele Gewässer, oder? Trotzden haben die eine Vereinbarung mit Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Meck-Pom.
Warum wohl?

Du hast als LV immer Vereine die auch im Randgebiet des Landesverbandes es manchmal näher an Gewässer anderer LV haben als an die ihrer eigenen LV.
Was machst Du als Brandenburger, der nur ca. 20 km von zur Landesgrenze von Sachsen-Anhalts wohnst?

Junge, ich kenne die Praxis....Du wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieder eine Floskel von Dir.
> ...



In diesem Fall sehe ich das ähnlich wie Fischdieb und der Pool wurde hier auch schon in den letzten Jahren bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert. 
Der DAV-Gewässerfond ist eine freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen DAV-Landesverbänden. Hinzu kommen z.B. für uns Brandenburger die Nutzung der Verbandsgewässer des LAV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Thüringen im VDSF. Für den Gewässerfond fallen je 5,- Euro an für die VDSF Gewässer 10,-. 
Was bitte hat der Bund da für einen Einfluß? Wie schon gesagt,  auch zwischen DAV- und VDSF- Landesverbänden bestehen bereits solche länderübergreifenden Vereinbarungen. Der Bund hat meines Wissens keine Pachtgewässer.
Ob es auch weiterhin und in welcher Form diesen Pool geben wird, liegt einzig im Ermessen der Landesverbände.
Wie bislang die Verbände auf Landes- oder Bundesebene ihre Arbeit nach außen tragen und kommunizieren und speziell die Fusionsgeschichte ist schlimm genug, da muss man nicht auf Nebenkriegsschauplätze ausweichen um Ängste zu schüren und damit von den wesentlichen Problemen ablenken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Sehe ich wie Tomasz!

Ich denke, die Gefahr für den Pool an sich ist nicht akut.
Größer ist eher die Gefahr, dass man die in den Pool-Gewässern gefangenen Fische zukünftig abschlachten muss, oder Nachtangelverbote eingeführt werden oder sonstige Restriktionen gegen uns Angler.:m

Aber es ist müßig, hier weiter darüber zu sinnieren, was sein wird, solange keiner einen Plan hat, wie das Ganze finanziell aussehen wird, und keiner einen Überblick, wie es aktuell finanziell überhaupt aussieht. Wenn die erforderliche Mehrheit der Delegierten trotz der bekannten wirtschaft(sprüfer)lichen Bedenken das Risiko auf sich nimmt und _diese_ Fusion _jetzt_ nicht verhindert, dann hat dieser Verband wahrscheinlich erstmal genügend andere Sorgen und Probleme, bevor er sich um weitere Sanktionen gegen Angler kümmern kann :m


----------



## Fischdieb (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Sorry, auch nach der Fusion sitzen in Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen etc. z.B. die gleiche Leute im LV wie vor der Fusion. 

Und warum sollen die sich auf einmal für ein Nachtangelverbot etc. stark machen?

Ich kann der Logik nicht ganz folgen....


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ist auch nicht logisch sondern spekulativ und nur ein Beispiel, also bitte nicht gleich festnageln.

Unter den Personen in der Liste sind einige, die sich bereits früher für Einschränkungen des Angelns in Deutschland stark gemacht haben und die dies vermutlich auch in dann mitentscheidender Position nicht anders handhaben werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt ihr deshalb keine Infos, weil euch einfach niemand für voll nimmt. Das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Wenn ich sehe und lese was ihr hier treibt und das auch noch "Journalismus" sein soll, rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Tut mir Leid Thomas, ewiger Koch. Du bist ne Großschnauze, aber kein Journalist, dazu fehlt dir ne ganze Menge. Sorry, musste mal sein bei dem Unsinn der hier verzapft wird.
> Seid froh das euch niemand ernst nimmt, denn sonst hättet ihr sicherlich schon einige Klagen am Hals.



:m

Vorallem ist es ziemlich unsachlich, immer mit Kommentaren und eigenen Meinungen gespickt, wer pure Information will sollte wo anders lesen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das Du nicht noch mehr herbe Niederlagen erleben musst...



Provokationen von einem Admin? Starke Sache, das Niveau steigt wieder |rolleyes


Nur als Anmerkung: Mich interessiert das Thema null, nur immer belustigend zu lesen was hier abgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Unter den Personen in der Liste sind einige, die sich bereits früher für Einschränkungen des Angelns in Deutschland stark gemacht haben und die dies vermutlich auch in dann mitentscheidender Position nicht anders handhaben werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Stimmt..
Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen wil..

DAzu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html

Da hab ich dann lieber aufgehört, auch nach den anderen für Präsidium und Referate ausgemauschelten VDSF-Größen zu googlen, dass mir wenigstens der Kaffee drin bleibt..

Die DAVler werden schon wissen, warum sie sich auf einen solchen Weg begeben (sollte man meinen).............




			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Gewässerpool ist eines der Probleme, die ja erst im Laufe der Zeit kommen werden.
> ...



Genau das sind die eigentlichen Fragen.....


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Wenn Du weiter gegoogelt hättest, z.B. nach Jürgen Kath, dann wüsstest Du, warum ich ausgerechnet das Thema Nachtangelverbot als Beispiel gewählt hab...:m

OT an:
(für die weniger Informierten) Das Nachtangelverbot in Ba-Wü ist nach intensiven gemeinsamem Bestrebungen vom dortigen Landesverband und den Naturschutzverbänden beschlossen worden. Jürgen Kath ist seit 22 Jahren Mitglied des NaBu.
OT aus |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht logisch sondern spekulativ und nur ein Beispiel, also bitte nicht gleich festnageln.
> 
> Unter den Personen in der Liste sind einige, die sich bereits früher für Einschränkungen des Angelns in Deutschland stark gemacht haben und die dies vermutlich auch in dann mitentscheidender Position nicht anders handhaben werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




Richtig, ich habe spekuliert.
Und zwar nach einer Frage eines Users.
Wenn dieser nach Version A fragt, müsste er auch nach der Version B fragen.  

Ich hab die These eigentlich eindeutig erklärt.
Streitigkeiten der Verbände auf Grund der Fusion etc..


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Sorry, auch nach der Fusion sitzen in Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Thüringen etc. z.B. die gleiche Leute im LV wie vor der Fusion.
> 
> Und warum sollen die sich auf einmal für ein Nachtangelverbot etc. stark machen?
> 
> Ich kann der Logik nicht ganz folgen....



Wer redet von einem Nachtangelverbot? 
Ich habe davon kein Wort erwähnt.

Es geht um die Auflösung des Pools bzw. um das austreten einzelner Verbände.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Sharpo, mein zitiertes Posting bezog sich auf das von Fischdieb direkt davor :m


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Es wäre einem ausgetretenen Verband nicht verboten, mit einem nicht ausgetretenen zu kooperieren. Umgekehrt vielleicht wohl auch nicht.#c

Aber stellt sich diese Frage noch, solange die alles entscheidende Finanzfrage nicht geklärt ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Es geht um die Auflösung des Pools bzw. um das austreten einzelner Verbände.



Nö, auch darum gehts nicht...

Hier gehts darum, dass die geschäftsführenden Präsidien von VDSF und DAV ihr Personaltableau ausgemauschelt haben sowie wie die Veranstaltung am 16./17. ablaufen soll.

Dass mit dem Personaltableau von VDSF-Seite eher Leute eingesetzt wurde, die für Restritkionen stehen, ist halt so..

Was aber zusätzlich da am Ablauf ausgemacht wurde (unterschrieben von Mohnert wie Markstein) und nach Ansicht verschiedener VDSF-Landesverbände milde ausgedrückt Diskussionsbedarf verursacht (Bestellung der Revisoren, Personaltableau an sich, keine Finanzplanung, daher nochmal ne zusätzliche Mitgliederversammlung nötig, falls die (Kon)Fusion doch kommen sollte etc..), ist aber nunmal auch so.

Und führt (in meinen Augen Gott sei Dank) zu immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbänden, die sich gegen eine so dilettantisch geplante Übernahme des DAV aussprechen..

Warum die DAV-Landesverbände dieses Chaos (fast) einstimmig wollen, erschließt sich mir dagegen nicht..


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sharpo, mein zitiertes Posting bezog sich auf das von Fischdieb direkt davor :m



Oh, ok.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Den Vorwurf des "Ausmauschelns" könnte man aus meiner Sicht machen, wenn das Tableau automatisch in Amt und Würden käme. Hier werden lediglich Kandidaten vorgeschlagen, die erst einmal gewählt werden müssen.
Es ist dabei eine alte Erfahrung, dass sich zumeist während des Verlaufs einer Sitzung nicht genügend Interessierte/ Bereitwillige finden lassen, weswegen es sich empfiehlt, bereits im Vorfeld mit Kandidaten in die Sitzung zu gehen, wenn man nicht Handlungsunfähigkeit und außerordentliche Hauptversammlungen riskieren will.
Anlässlich eines so gravierenden Vorgangs wie der aktuellen Fusion, wie immer sie auch genannt werden möge, bei der das Thema der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung jedenfalls an der Basis stark diskutiert wird, wäre es sehr wünschenswert gewesen, den Prozess so zu gestalten, dass die Kandidaten so rechtzeitig präsentiert würden, dass sie sich und ihre Schwerpunkte und Positionen vor den Landesverbänden, den Delegierten und der Basis hätten ausreichend bewerben können.
Hier setzt sich leider das Demokratiedefizit fort, welches nur allzugerne mit mangelndem Interesse der Basis begründet wird, obwohl Basisinteresse nur dann entstehen kann, wenn sich auch informieren kann, ohne gleich in ein Amt gehen zu müssen, wenn Verfahren und Inhalte transparent gemacht und zur Diskussion gestellt werden. Mit diesem Mangel an Verbandsdemokratie wird zugleich erneut die Auseinandersetzung um den inhaltlichen Kurs des neuen Verbandes erschwert und belastet. Aber eine solche Auseinandersetzung ist leider im gesamten Fusionsprozess von Anfang an systematisch vermieden, ja verhindert worden. Eine niedersächsische Schwalbe macht noch keinen verbandsdemokratischen Sommer. Es bleibt noch viel zu tun. Auch für die neuen (und alten) Funktionäre. Sie sollten sich nicht darüber täuschen, dass diese Themen, ob die Fusion nun in ein paar Tagen gelingt oder nicht, immer stärker auf die Agenda kommen. Das werden sie auch und gerade im DAFV nicht verhindern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die werden eben nicht gewählt, sondern "akzeptiert" mit dem Verschmelzungsvertrag.

Geht beides ja nur zusammen, Vertrag und das vorgeschlagene Pesonal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Es bleibt noch viel zu tun. Auch für die neuen (und alten) Funktionäre. Sie sollten sich nicht darüber täuschen, dass diese Themen, ob die Fusion nun in ein paar Tagen gelingt oder nicht, immer stärker auf die Agenda kommen. Das werden sie auch und gerade im DAFV nicht verhindern können.



Das Personal zeigt nur exemplarisch, dass der neue Verband in eine restriktive Richtung gehen will - Personen stehen ja für Ideen.

Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen wil..

Dazu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

Hier nochmal der Artikel aus dem Spiegel dazu:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html


Was aber zusätzlich da am Ablauf ausgemacht wurde (unterschrieben von Mohnert wie Markstein) und nach Ansicht *verschiedener* VDSF-Landesverbände - milde ausgedrückt - Diskussionsbedarf verursacht (*Bestellung der Revisoren, Personaltableau an sich, keine Finanzplanung, daher nochmal ne zusätzliche Mitgliederversammlung nötig, falls die (Kon)Fusion doch kommen sollte etc*..), ist aber nunmal auch so.

Und führt (in meinen Augen Gott sei Dank) zu immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbänden, die sich gegen eine so dilettantisch geplante Übernahme des DAV aussprechen..

Warum die DAV-Landesverbände dieses Chaos (fast) einstimmig wollen, erschließt sich mir dagegen nicht.. 


*Avanti Dilettanti!!*


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Anlässlich eines so gravierenden Vorgangs wie der aktuellen Fusion, wie immer sie auch genannt werden möge, bei der das Thema der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung jedenfalls an der Basis stark diskutiert wird, wäre es sehr wünschenswert gewesen, den Prozess so zu gestalten, dass die Kandidaten so rechtzeitig präsentiert würden, dass sie sich und ihre Schwerpunkte und Positionen hätten vor den Landesverbänden, den Delegierten und der Basis ausreichend bewerben können...



Deinen Ausführungen kann ich nur zustimmen. Kurz und prägnant analysiert und auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Insbesondere der Teil mit der Präsentation der Kandidaten. Die Kandidaten wurden übrigens im quartals-erscheinenden Verbandsorgan des LAVB (Der märkische Angler) bereits vor Wochen mit Namen genannt. Warum kann man nicht wie in jedem anderen Wahlkampf auch, für sich und seine Ansichten werben? Statt dessen hüllt man sich weiter in Schweigen und im AB werden Zitate der Kandidaten aus 1996 rausgekramt. Hat hier das AB eine wie auch immer geartete "Schuld" daran, die Kandiaten danach zu bewerten? Nein, es liegt an den Kandidaten selbst sich ins Licht zu  rücken. Solange das nicht passiert, muss man als interessiertes Vereinsmitglied auf Google zurückgreifen und bekommt dann Zitate wie diese.
Gerade von einem Kandidaten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit darf man da mehr erwarten. 

Gruß  

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die werden eben nicht gewählt, sondern "akzeptiert" mit dem Verschmelzungsvertrag.
> 
> Geht beides ja nur zusammen, Vertrag und das vorgeschlagene Pesonal.


 

Verstehe nicht ganz, wie Du das meinst. Die Verschmelzung/ Übernahme ist das eine (einschließlich der Satzungsänderung beim "übernehmenden" Verein), erst dann erfolgt die Wahl der Präsidiumsmitglieder. So steht es auch in §§ 9, 10 Verschmelzungsvertrag. Sollte der Satzungsentwurf angenommen werden, wird nach § 11 Abs. 2 Satzung gewählt. Es wäre also durchaus möglich, die Verschmelzung zu vollziehen, der Satzungsänderung zuzustimmen und einzelne Kandidaten oder die ganze Liste abzulehnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Die Kandidaten wurden übrigens im quartals-erscheinenden Verbandsorgan des LAVB (Der märkische Angler) bereits vor Wochen mit Namen genannt


Aber eben jetzt erst am 25.10. "abgesegnet" mit den Unterschriften von Markstein und Mohnert unter dem Protokoll des Treffens der geschäftsführenden Präsidien von VDSF und DAV......

Interessant auch, dass sowohl in einzelnen VDSF-Verbänden gegen DAV-Kandidaten wie in einzelnen DAV-Verbänden  gegen VDSF-Kandidaten Vorbehalte bestehen..

Auch, weil sich ja die Kandidaten nicht mal verbandsintern/übergreifend vorgestellt hatten..

Sowenig wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan die Möglichkeit genutzt hat zur Vorstellung bei ALLEN Landesvberbänden..

Und die es vorgezogen hat, zu einer Regionalveranstaltung nach Bayern zu fahren..

Das ist aber gegenüber den ganzen Finanzgeschichten, die so oder so dieser (Kon)Fusion das Genick brechen werden (s.o.), eh zweitrangig..


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

wenn die Herrschaften schon sol lange benannt sind, ist das doch nur noch ein Hinweis mehr darauf, dass eine Diskussion m.E. nicht gewollt ist. Woran sollte man die Kandidaten auch messen? An den nicht definierten Zielen/ Inhalten eines neuen Verbandes?
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Deinen Ausführungen kann ich nur zustimmen. Kurz und prägnant analysiert und auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Insbesondere der Teil mit der Präsentation der Kandidaten. Die Kandidaten wurden übrigens im quartals-erscheinenden Verbandsorgan des LAVB (Der märkische Angler) bereits vor Wochen mit Namen genannt. Warum kann man nicht wie in jedem anderen Wahlkampf auch, für sich und seine Ansichten werben? Statt dessen hüllt man sich weiter in Schweigen und im AB werden Zitate der Kandidaten aus 1996 rausgekramt. Hat hier das AB eine wie auch immer geartete "Schuld" daran, die Kandiaten danach zu bewerten? Nein, es liegt an den Kandidaten selbst sich ins Licht zu rücken. Solange das nicht passiert, muss man als interessiertes Vereinsmitglied auf Google zurückgreifen und bekommt dann Zitate wie diese.
> Gerade von einem Kandidaten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit darf man da mehr erwarten.
> 
> ...


 

Tja, man stelle sich nur einmal vor, im AB stünden alle Kandidaten, jede Woche ein anderer, in einem Chat Rede und Antwort.
Vielleicht könnte da jemand, der 1996 mal etwas von sich gegeben hat (in welchem Zusammenhang auch immer er dort zitiert wurde), sagen, wie er die Dinge heute sieht und was seine Motivation für den neuen Job ist.

Die Kandidaten, falls sie gewählt werden, können sich darauf einstellen, dass ihnen auch in Zukunft einiges auch aus der Vergangenheit vorgehalten wird. Das Internet vergisst eben nichts. Vielleicht gibt diese Erkenntnis ihnen ja den Mut, offensiv ihre Positionen zu vertreten, auch dort, wo sie nicht nur gelobt werden. Es wäre für beide Seiten gut, wenn man mehr von den Positionen des jeweils anderen wüßte - für die Basis sowieso.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz, wie Du das meinst. Die Verschmelzung/ Übernahme ist das eine (einschließlich der Satzungsänderung beim "übernehmenden" Verein), erst dann erfolgt die Wahl der Präsidiumsmitglieder. So steht es auch in §§ 9, 10 Verschmelzungsvertrag. Sollte der Satzungsentwurf angenommen werden, wird nach § 11 Abs. 2 Satzung gewählt. Es wäre also durchaus möglich, die Verschmelzung zu vollziehen, der Satzungsänderung zuzustimmen und einzelne Kandidaten oder die ganze Liste abzulehnen.



In dem Protokoll bestätigen unter den Punkten 6 und 7 beide Präsidien die jeweiligen Kandidaten ihrer Seite...

Es gibt nicht mehr Kandidaten als Posten..

Es besteht auch kein Vorschlagsrecht für die Präsidiumsposten seitens der Landesverbände, es kann nur das von den geschäftsführenden Präsidien ausgemauschelte Tableau abgestimmt werden. Nur für die Posten außerhalb ausgemauschelten Präsidiums und Referenten besteht normales Vorschlagsrecht...

Du hast recht, einzelne Kandiaten könnten abgelehnt werden. 

Wird dann interessant werden, wer dann kommen soll ohne Absprache und Ersatzkanditaten..

Zudem wird aus dem DAV kolportiert, dass die (Kon)Fusion sofort beendet wäre, wenn nur einer der DAV-Kandidaten nicht durchkommen würde..

Aber das ist ja nur der personelle "Kleinkram", viel wichtiger und witziger ist die Inkompetenz in Sachen Finanzen, Revisoren etc..

Ich weiß ja nicht, in wie weit die beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien die zu verabschiedende Satzung/Verschmelzungvertrag  kennen, wenn sie im Protokoll postulieren, dass die Revisoren nicht gewählt, sondern jeweils einer mit Stellvertreter vom jeweiligen ehemaligen Dachverband "benannt" wird...

Dass jetzt zudem DAV wie VDSF zuerstmal ihre beiden eigenen Haushalts- und Terminpläne (mit ja unterschiedlichen Beiträgssätzen!!) beschließen sollen, um *DANACH* im Rahmen zur Verfügung stehender Haushaltsmittel diese Pläne vom Präsidium des DAFV "vereinheitlicht" zu bekommen ..

*Wozu es dann ja 2013 noch einer Sondermitgliederversammlung* braucht, damit die auch rechtskräftig beschlossen und damit gearbeitet werden kann (was ja nochmal zusätzlich Kohle kostet - nachdem eh beide Verbände jetzt schon im Minus werkeln. Man hats ja ...)

*Es gibt also trotz dem, was der Wirtschaftsprüfer an Kritik anmerkt, vor der geplanten (Kon)Fusion keinen gemeinsamen Haushalt, keine Zahlen, NIX!!!*

Dass es zudem keine gemeinsame Abendveranstaltung geben soll, sondern nur eine Einladung zu einem gemeinsamen Abendessen für die Verbandsausschüsse, Präsidien und die neugemauschelten DAFV-Präsidiumsmitglieder und die Ehrengäste geben soll, werden sicher viele Funktionäre und ihre Gattinnen aus den Landesverbänden, die da nicht eingeladen werden, aber das ganze bezahlen sollen (hälftig die vom VDSF und DAV) auch mit Interesse wahrnehmen..

Das war ja bisher immer einer der "Glanzpunkte" der VDSF-HV, die gemeinsamen Abendveranstaltungen..


Angesichts dessen wird da sicher noch mehr Unruhe reinkommen und sich die bis jetzt andeutende Stimmenverteilung auch nochmals "contra (Kon)Fusion" ändern....

Bei der letzten VDSF-HV waren 213 Stimmen plus 10 Präsidiumsstimmen zu vergeben.

Nach den bisher uns vorliegenden Infos würden davon bis jetzt schon deutlich über 60 Stimmen nach diesem Schlüssel gegen diese seltsame Art der (Kon)Fusion stimmen.

Gesichert als pro (Kon)Fusion kann man wohl bis jetzt zwischen 70 und 80 Stimmen sehen..


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber eben jetzt erst am 25.10. "abgesegnet" mit den Unterschriften von Markstein und Mohnert unter dem Protokoll des Treffens der geschäftsführenden Präsidien von VDSF und DAV...



Deswegen hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, dass sie genannt wurden. Es waren Vorschläge und das ist auch gut so. Im Vorfeld sollten diese Vorschläge ob abgesegnet oder nicht bekannt sein. Das hat auf den ersten Blick nichts mit "ausgemauschelt" zu tun. Im Gegenteil ist das der einzige Weg, sich im Vorfeld ein Bild von den Kandidaten zu machen, wenn sie sich denn angemessen präsentieren würden. Und nur so können im Vorfeld Gegenkandidaten gefunden werden, wenn man mit den präsentierten Leuten nicht einverstanden wäre. Dann müsste im Vorfeld einer Kampfabstimmung Leute überzeugt und gewonnen werden um seine Ideen für einen fusionierten Verband und dessen Führung durchzusetzten. Lebendige Demokratie eben, statt stumpes Abnicken. So jedenfalls die Theorie:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Vorfeld ein Bild von den Kandidaten zu machen, wenn sie sich denn angemessen präsentieren würden. Und nur so können im Vorfeld Gegenkandidaten gefunden werden, wenn man mit den präsentierten Leuten nicht einverstanden wäre



Jo, genau.....

Traumtänzer???



Wir sind beim abnicken, nicht beim wählen - oder gar noch auswählen...
Wo kämen wir denn da hin......


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Personal zeigt nur exemplarisch, dass der neue Verband in eine restriktive Richtung gehen will - Personen stehen ja für Ideen.


 
Vielleicht kann man es so sagen: Das Personaltableau bietet jedenfalls keine Garantie für eine Veränderung der Angelpolitik gegenüber derjenigen der bisherigen Verbände. 

Also diesbezüglich kein Unterschied zu dem bisherigen Zustand.

Und für die "angelpolitische Ausrichtung", die hier überwiegend propagiert wird, sehe ich auch kein Gesicht und keinen Namen, der das durch eine Kandidatur verändert hätte. (Aber ich kenne ja auch nicht alle...)


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich muss da Brotfisch Recht geben. Keine unübliche Praxis.

Partei A hat seine Kandidaten/ Team genannt. Partei B kann im Gegenzug die Gegenkandidaten nennen.

Offensichlich werden aber keine Alternativen benannt.

  Herscht hier Einigkeit oder man will die Fusion platzen lassen.
Team A wird nicht bestätigt und somit Peng.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Vielleicht kann man es so sagen: Das Personaltableau bietet jedenfalls keine Garantie für eine Veränderung der Angelpolitik gegenüber derjenigen der bisherigen Verbände.
> 
> Also diesbezüglich kein Unterschied zu dem bisherigen Zustand.


Keine Veränderung für VDSF-Verbände - da bleibts so lausig, wies war..

Die DAVler werden sich eher noch wundern, da ja die Grundsätze des VDSF nach einer (Kon)Fusion eh weitergelten (weil ja Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAV und keine gleichberechtigte Fusion)...

Dazu Verschmelzungsvertrag in der ausgelegten und abzustimmenden Fassung: 


> (2) Der Zusammenschluss erfolgt im Wege der Verschmelzung durch Aufnahme nach den
> Bestimmungen des Umwandlungsgesetzes (UmwG). Übertragender Verein ist der DAV,
> übernehmender Verein ist der VDSF.


 

Da das aber eh alles an der Finanzdilettiererei scheitern wird, ist das auch unerheblich und zeigt nur wieder einmal, dass Information oder Mitnahme der Angler eh das letzte ist, was ALLE Verbände außer (bisher) der LSFV-NDS da im Sinne haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, dass sie genannt wurden. Es waren Vorschläge und das ist auch gut so. Im Vorfeld sollten diese Vorschläge ob abgesegnet oder nicht bekannt sein. Das hat auf den ersten Blick nichts mit "ausgemauschelt" zu tun. Im Gegenteil ist das der einzige Weg, sich im Vorfeld ein Bild von den Kandidaten zu machen, wenn sie sich denn angemessen präsentieren würden. Und nur so können im Vorfeld Gegenkandidaten gefunden werden, wenn man mit den präsentierten Leuten nicht einverstanden wäre. Dann müsste im Vorfeld einer Kampfabstimmung Leute überzeugt und gewonnen werden um seine Ideen für einen fusionierten Verband und dessen Führung durchzusetzten. Lebendige Demokratie eben, statt stumpes Abnicken. So jedenfalls die Theorie:g.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
Was würde man von zwei "abgebenden" Präsidenten halten, die nicht dafür sorgten, dass Kandidaten für das künftige Präsidium vorhanden sind. Man wird ihnen doch nicht vorwerfen, sie hätten nicht auch gleich noch Gegenkandidaten auf die Liste geschrieben. Der "Segen" von Markstein und Mohnert wird es für Gegenkandidaten nicht unüberwindbar schwer machen. Denn da die Genannten nicht im künftigen Präsidium sein werden (gut so!), wird sich Otto Normaldelegierter auch nicht in einer Loyalitätsverpflichtung zu den ehemaligen M&Ms sehen. Wählt er anders, droht im nichts, außer vielleicht ein besseres Präsidiumsmitglied.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine Veränderung für VDSF-Verbände - da bleibts so lausig, wies war..
> 
> Die DAVler werden sich eher noch wundern, da ja die Grundsätze des VDSF nach einer (Kon)Fusion eh weitergelten (weil ja Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAV und keine gleichberechtigte Fusion)...
> 
> Da das aber eh alles an der Finanzdilettiererei scheitern wird, ist das auch unerheblich und zeigt nur wieder einmal, dass Information oder Mitnahme der Angler eh das letzte ist, was ALLE Verbände außer (bisher) der LSFV-NDS da im Sinne haben.


 
Entweder findet der DAV es im DAFV richtig toll, dann können die auch an die Finanzprobleme gemeinsam rangehen. Oder aber, was nicht ausgeschlossen ist, sie finden es - völlig überrascht natürlich - überhaupt nicht toll, dann können sie sich ja abspalten und einen eigenen Angelverband aufmachen. Fünf, sechs Jahre Abspaltungsverhandlungen, drei, vier Verschiebungen, das ist doch ein Klacks!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hast Dus nicht begriffen:
Der DAV  will ja bis auf einen Landesverband diesem Konstrukt zustimmen..

Die VDSF-Landesverbände haben da größte Bedenken, weswegen da kaum die nötigen 75% zusammen kommen werden...

Offen gemacht wurden die ja bisher nur vom LSFV-NDS, was aber zu vermehrten Diskussionen und Abneigungen zu dieser Art der (Kon)Fusion in weiteren VDSF-Verbänden geführt hat..


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ....Wählt er anders, droht im nichts, außer vielleicht ein besseres Präsidiumsmitglied.



Wo war doch gleich das Zitat von Thomas????

Hier:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo, genau.....
> 
> Traumtänzer???
> 
> ...



Aber es ist schon ein Ding, dass wir hier über Personalien diskutieren und da bin ich ein stückweit bei Thomas, wenn er meint, das die ganze Fusion in der Sternen steht. 
Allerdings hätte man mit einer vernünftigen Präsentation der Kandidaten und deren Ansichten und Ziele vielleicht zu diesem späten Zeitpunkt ohne allzu großen Gesichtsverlust noch ein Signal senden können, was die Fusion bringen soll. Aber auch diese Chance hat man wieder mal verpasst. 
Die Absegnung durch die Präsidenten war doch dabei nur eine Formalie, oder stehen hier andere Kandidaten zur Wahl, als die von der Initiativgruppe vorgeschlagenen? Die Präsidenten haben doch das Ruder schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand zu haben und das Schiff der Fusion scheint ohne Segel und ohne Ruder im Wind zu treiben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Dus nicht begriffen:
> Der DAV will ja bis auf einen Landesverband diesem Konstrukt zustimmen..
> 
> Die VDSF-Landesverbände haben da größte Bedenken, weswegem da kaum die nötigen 75% zusammen kommen werden...
> ...


 
Du hast meine "Vision" nicht ganz verstanden: Die ist nicht heute, sondern vielleicht in zwei, drei Jahren.... (Nicht, dass ich mir das wünschen würde.)

Aber weil hier etwas Verwirrung entstanden ist, nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: *Bei der Wahl des ersten Präsidiums des DAFV dürfen selbstverständlich andere Kandidaten vorgeschlagen werden von den LV bzw. den Delegierten*. Das ergibt sich klar aus der Satzung, die Rechtsgrundlage für die Wahl ist. Die vereinbarte Liste ist lediglich eine Verabredung der beiden Bundespräsidien auf einheitliche Kandidaten ohne Bindungswirkung gegenüber den Landesverbänden oder den Delegierten. Und dass die beiden Alt-Präsidien keine Gegeneinanderkandidaturen inszenieren, ist ja wohl das mindeste, was man von ihnen erwarten darf.

Eine andere Frage ist, ob die LV bzw. die Delegierten von ihrem satzungsmäßigen Recht Gebrauch machen werden. Das würde ich - trotz Liste - mit leiser Spannung abwarten.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wo war doch gleich das Zitat von Thomas????
> 
> Hier:
> 
> ...


 
Nicht verkehrt. Hätte man nicht die "falschen" Kandidaten, sondern die richtigen, so wäre nach herrschender Meinung die Fusion die falsche, jedenfalls zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Man würde lieber diskutieren, wenn es um einzelne Personen und ihre Positionen ginge. Übrigens ist die Wahl einer Einheitsliste vereinsrechtswidrig und anfechtbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Du hast meine "Vision" nicht ganz verstanden: Die ist nicht heute, sondern vielleicht in zwei, drei Jahren.... (Nicht, dass ich mir das wünschen würde.)


Stimmt, weil ich immer noch das mit der Vision und dem Arzt von einem Altbundeskanzler im Kopf hab ;-))


Zum Thema "Vision":
Egal was da passieren wird im November:
Es haben sich bis jetzt schlicht ALLE außer dem LSFV-NDS, der für sich die Notbremse gezogen hat, nach allen Regeln der Kunst in ihrem Dilettantismus bis auf die Knochen blamiert..

Vor allem die Bundesverbände und die Landesverbände der (w)irren Initiative..

Und egal wann - in 1, 2, 3 oder 20 Jahren:
Ein wirklich einheitlicher Verband KANN nur entstehen, wenn vorher die Verantwortlichen für das aktuelle Desaster aus ALL diesen Verbänden (Präsidien und Geschäftsführer) demokratisch entsorgt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nach neusten Infos scheint in NRW ein zweiter VDSF- Landesverband gegen diese jetzige Art der 
(Kon)Fusion stimmen zu wollen - die Front derer, die  diesen Krampf nicht mitmachen wollen, scheint aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen also weiter zu wachsen.. 
Denn hier scheint das nichtdurchschaubare Prozedere der Kandidatenkür mit der Hauptgrund zu sein.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach neusten Infos scheint in NRW ein zweiter VDSF- Landesverband gegen diese jetzige Art der
> (Kon)Fusion stimmen zu wollen - die Front derer, die  diesen Krampf nicht mitmachen wollen, scheint aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen also weiter zu wachsen..
> Denn hier scheint das nichtdurchschaubare Prozedere der Kandidatenkür mit der Hauptgrund zu sein.



Echt, NRW will dagegen stimmen? Kommt nicht der zukünftige Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom VDSF Verbände NRW. So ist er jedenfalls von der Intitiativgruppe vorgestellt worden. Und ist vielleicht dieselbe Person die in den vergangenen Jahren Vereinsvorsitzender eines Vereins im Bergischen Land war#c. So spuckt es Goggle aus.

Bei der Initiativgruppe ist übrigens für das Referat für das Angeln/Fischen für Menschen mit Behinderungen eine Friedrich Hemmonds vom LAV Sachsen-Anhalt benannt. Bei Dir steht Friedrich Emonts. Dieser gehört aber zum DAV NRW. Gab es hier eine Änderung zum Vorschlag der Initiativgruppe oder liegt eine Verwechslung vor?

Ansonsten gab es bei der Initiativgruppe noch den Vorschlag für den Referenten für Jugend. Dieser sollte aus den Reihen des VDSF kommen und dort bereits für die Jugendarbeit zuständig sein. Sein Name Mario Raddatz. 

Eine neue Personalie ist der Referent für Gewässerfragen. Dazu gab es von der Gruppe noch keinen Vorschlag. Das scheint sich mit Dr. Rainer Berg geändert zu haben.

Aber wie auch immer. Solange sie sich nicht bei Ihrer Basis der organisierten Anglern vorstellen und erklären wofür sie in einem fusionierten Verband stehen, sind es mir zumeist unbekannte Namen und damit weitgehend uninteressant#c. Leider.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Wegberger (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo,

vielleicht wird aber ja doch alles durchgewunken und die schwankenden wieder auf den "rechten Weg" gebracht !?

Letztendlich sind ja Mauschel- und Täuschungsexperten am Werk!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@ Tomasz:

Zum Thema Jugend steht im Protokoll unter Punkt 3, dass die geschäftsführenden Präsidien den Verantwortlichen und Referenten empfehlen, für Jugendarbeit möglichst kurzfristig Kontakt zum Zwecke einer gemeinsamen Jugendarbeit aufzunehmen.

Die Personalie Emonts steht da eindeutig so im Protokoll.

Diese (w)irre Initiativgruppe kann vieles irgendwo stehen haben.

Was zählt ist das unterschriebene Protokoll der beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht wird aber ja doch alles durchgewunken und die schwankenden wieder auf den "rechten Weg" gebracht !?
> 
> Letztendlich sind ja Mauschel- und Täuschungsexperten am Werk!



Natürlich wird das versucht werden.

Deswegen ist ja der LSFV-NDS so für eine öffentliche und klare Darstellung zu loben (nicht nur, weil es damit keinen einheitlichen Verband unter dem Dach und der Diktion des VDSF geben wird).

Davon könnten ALLE andern in VDSF/DAFV wie DAV lernen................

Und ich könnt mir viel Arbeit sparen, wenn die Verbände/Funktionäre Angler mal selber, vollständig und ungemauschelt informieren würden. 
Weil ich beim veröffentlichen ja immer nur sinngemäß zitieren darf, statt einfach das alles hier reinkopieren zu können...


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Jugend steht im Protokoll unter Punkt 3, dass die geschäftsführenden Präsidien den Verantwortlichen und Referenten empfehlen, für Jugendarbeit möglichst kurzfristig Kontakt zum Zwecke einer gemeinsamen Jugendarbeit aufzunehmen.
> 
> Die Personalie Emonts steht da eindeutig so im Protokoll.
> 
> ...



Ich zweifele Deine Infos ja nicht an, sondern will nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Intitiativgruppe da etwas anderes stehen hatte#c. Wer wann warum welchen Personalie geändert hat, bleibt wohl wieder im Dunkeln.
Und kannst Du bestätigen, dass Horst Stolzenburg aus dem VDSF NRW kommt?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Es sei denn es gibt noch mehr diesen Namens...........

Siehe auch Spiegellink, anglerfeindliche Drossepolitik soll da halt wohl fortgeführt werden und auch in die DAV-Verbände getragen (DAV hat ja zugestimmt)......

NRW hat aber auch mehrere VDSF-Landesverbände ;-))


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, was passieren würde, wenn ein Kandidat aus einem Landesverband kommt, der dann garnicht bei der Fusion mit macht. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

s.o., gibt mehrere in NRW.......


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Das muss ja nicht nur Herrn Stolzenburg treffen. Das kann doch jeden anderen Kandidaten auch treffen, oder nicht. 

Herr Horst Stolzenburg könnte nach GOOGLE aus dem Bergischen Land (FischSchutzverein Bröltal) kommen:g. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## m-spec (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ansonsten gab es bei der Initiativgruppe noch den Vorschlag für den Referenten für Jugend. Dieser sollte aus den Reihen des VDSF kommen und dort bereits für die Jugendarbeit zuständig sein. Sein Name Mario Raddatz. 

[/QUOTE]

Laut meinem letzten Wissenstand wird Mario nicht mehr für den Jugendvorstand kandidieren (Auch wenn er in Papenburg noch gesetzt war). Es wird an einem neuem Jugendvorstand gearbeitet da einige nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen werden egal ob es die Fusion geben wird oder nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				m-spec schrieb:
			
		

> > Ansonsten gab es bei der Initiativgruppe noch den Vorschlag für den Referenten für Jugend. Dieser sollte aus den Reihen des VDSF kommen und dort bereits für die Jugendarbeit zuständig sein. Sein Name Mario Raddatz.
> 
> 
> 
> Laut meinem letzten Wissenstand wird Mario nicht mehr für den Jugendvorstand kandidieren (Auch wenn er in Papenburg noch gesetzt war). Es wird an einem neuem Jugendvorstand gearbeitet da einige nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen werden egal ob es die Fusion geben wird oder nicht.


Hängt das auch mit mit nicht vollständig geklärten Finanzen im Jugendbereich des VDSF zusammen, wie man so munkeln hört??


----------



## m-spec (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hängt das auch mit mit nicht vollständig geklärten Finanzen im Jugendbereich des VDSF zusammen, wie man so munkeln hört??



So weit ich das weiß nicht. Das sind andere Faktoren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Andere?
Oder noch andere?

;-))


----------



## m-spec (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Andere?
> Oder noch andere?
> 
> ;-))



Jedenfalls nichts was mit Beitragsgeldern zu tun hat. Und das finde ich schon mal sehr positiv bei der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Wohl wahr....

Wobei "jedenfalls nichts mit Beitragsgeldern"  auch ne Menge Interpretationsspielraum, offen lässt...

Was aber zusätzlich da am Ablauf ausgemacht wurde laut Protokoll (unterschrieben von Mohnert wie Markstein) und nach Ansicht *verschiedener* VDSF-Landesverbände - milde ausgedrückt - Diskussionsbedarf verursacht (*Bestellung der Revisoren, Personaltableau an sich, keine Finanzplanung, daher nochmal ne zusätzliche Mitgliederversammlung nötig, falls die (Kon)Fusion doch kommen sollte etc*..), ist aber nunmal auch so.

Und führt (in meinen Augen Gott sei Dank) zu immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbänden, die sich gegen eine so dilettantisch geplante Übernahme des DAV aussprechen..

Warum die DAV-Landesverbände dieses Chaos (fast) einstimmig wollen, erschließt sich mir dagegen nicht.. 


*Avanti Dilettanti!!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> :m
> 
> Vorallem ist es ziemlich unsachlich, immer mit Kommentaren und eigenen Meinungen gespickt, wer pure Information will sollte wo anders lesen.



Da hast Du absolut recht. Wo "anders" kann ich denn "pure Informationen" lesen ?|kopfkrat



Tomasz schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus will ist eigentlich, was passieren würde, wenn ein Kandidat aus einem Landesverband kommt, der dann garnicht bei der Fusion mit macht.



Nuja, Verbandswechsel von Einzelpersonen sind ja nun nichts wirklich ungewöhnliches. Vom DAV zum VDSF oder umgekehrt, wenns grad mal in dem einen Verband nicht so gut läuft sind doch normal.


----------



## m-spec (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohl wahr....
> 
> Wobei "jedenfalls nichts mit Beitragsgeldern"  auch ne Menge Interpretationsspielraum, offen lässt...



Für mich erstmal wichtig nach Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit: Es scheinen keine finanziellen Ungereimtheiten vorzuliegen. Es ist seine Entscheidung gewesen und die kann ich akzeptieren.


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Und führt (in meinen Augen Gott sei Dank) zu immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbänden, die sich gegen eine so dilettantisch geplante Übernahme des DAV aussprechen..
> 
> Warum die DAV-Landesverbände dieses Chaos (fast) einstimmig wollen, erschließt sich mir dagegen nicht...



Nun, wenn das stimmt was Du glaubst zu wissen, so beruhigt mich das als DAV-Mitglied ungemein. 
Sollten immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbände ausscheeren, so kommen die DAV-Landesverbände in die komfortabele Situation die Mehrheit des fusionierten Verbandes zu stellen. Da können diese dann bereitwillig die fusionswilligen VDSF-Splittergruppen aufnehmen und auf DAV-Linie einschwören. Das wäre angesichts der bisherigen Entwicklung nicht die schlechteste aller Varianten:m. 
Trotz der chaotischen Zustände im Vorfeld der Fusion, den Demokratie- und Informationsdefiziten und auch wenn ich nach wie vor stink sauer auf meinen LAVB bin, so sagt mir mein Bauchgefühl, dass die Fusion so schlecht nicht gemeint sein kann, wenn die Brandenburger mit ihrem liberalen Ansichten und Angelbedingungen da federführend mitwirken.  Aber das ist nur mein Bauchgefühl. Aber die Faktenlage ist zu dürftig, um dieses Bauchgefühl zu untermauern und deshalb bleibe ich bei meiner kritischen Haltung. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Du übersiehst das Problem/Gute:
Es wird eben keinen fusionierten Verband geben, da im VDSF die dafür notwendige Mehrheit wohl nicht zustande kommen wird.

Eine DAV-Linie gibt es auch nicht mehr, da der DAV (bis auf einen Landesverband der gegen die Fusion stimmen will) ja die Grundlinien des VDSF akzeptiert hat mit dem Wunsch zum VDSF zu dessen geltenden Grundlinien übezutreten - OHNE wie  von Markstein versprochen das festschreiben der für den DAV wichtigsten Punkte..


Es ist ja nur ein Postengeschacher und die öffentliche Darstellung gemeinsamer finanzieller Inkompetenz...


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Nuja, Verbandswechsel von Einzelpersonen sind ja nun nichts wirklich ungewöhnliches. Vom DAV zum VDSF oder umgekehrt, wenns grad mal in dem einen Verband nicht so gut läuft sind doch normal.



Wie ihr ja immer wieder richtig bemerkt ist ein Verbandswechsel für Einzelpersonen so einfach nicht. Dazu muss er seine Verein verlassen oder diesen dazu bringen, den Verband zu wechseln|kopfkrat. Und einige Personen sollen tatsächlich ein Stück weit mit ihrem Verein verwurzelt zu sein. Da wird ein Wechsel eher schwer fallen. Zumal wohl nicht jedes Bundesland beide Verbände zur Auswahl haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du übersiehst das Problem...



Und Dir fehlt die nötige Phantasie.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Meine Phantasien darf ich nicht schreiben, da dann wieder einige meinen, ich würde zu hart formulieren..

Denn glaube mir, ich habe Phantasien in Bezug auf Verbände/Funktionäre....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die Front der Vernünftigen scheint zu wachsen..

Nach meinen neuesten Infos und Rücksprachen sind es nun 3 VDSF-Verbände, die relativ sicher bei einer Fusion dann aus dem VDSF/DAFV austreten wollen (der LSFV-NDS ja ganz sicher), 2 überlegen es sich gerade noch, neigen aber dazu (man munkelt da  im Westen schon von der Einberufung von Sondermitgliederversammlungen zur Kündigung)....

Wobei ja schon die Stimmen dieser 5 Verbände reichen würden, um die Fusion zu verhindern (nach den Zahlen der letzten VDSF-HV wären das schon um die 30%). 



Angesichts dessen, was nun neben den vom LSFV-NDS veröffentlichten Dokumenten nun auch aus dem Protokoll herauslesbar ist, ist das nur als vernünftig zu bezeichnen..

Denn was da zusätzlich am Ablauf ausgemacht wurde - unterschrieben von Mohnert wie Markstein -  und nach Ansicht verschiedener VDSF-Landesverbände  milde ausgedrückt  Diskussionsbedarf verursacht (Bestellung der Revisoren, Personaltableau an sich, keine Finanzplanung, daher nochmal ne zusätzliche Mitgliederversammlung nötig, falls die (Kon)Fusion doch kommen sollte etc..), ist aber nunmal auch so.

Und führt (in meinen Augen Gott sei Dank) zu immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbänden, die sich gegen eine so dilettantisch geplante Übernahme des DAV aussprechen..

Warum die DAV-Landesverbände dieses Chaos (fast) einstimmig wollen, erschließt sich mir dagegen nicht.. 


Avanti Dilettanti!!


----------



## Honeyball (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und führt (in meinen Augen Gott sei Dank) zu immer mehr VDSF-Landesverbänden, die sich gegen eine so dilettantisch geplante Übernahme des DAV aussprechen..



Wie schon ganz am Anfang nach den Niedersachsen'schen Veröffentlichungen gemutmaßt: Ich halte es für jeden VDSF-LV-Präsidenten für angeraten, sich genauesten (auch privaten) juristischen Fachrat einzuholen, *bevor* er -in voller Kenntnis der finanziellen Situation und in vollem Bewusstsein noch immer fehlender schriftlicher Dokumentation zu weiteren offenen Punkten- _dieser_ Fusion zustimmt, damit er abgesichert ist, wenn man ihm nachher nicht etwa nur eine fahrlässige Fehlentscheidung sondern ein bewusstes Handeln zu Lasten des von ihm vertretenen Landesverbandes unterstellen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Ich halte es für jeden VDSF-LV-Präsidenten für angeraten,


Wieso nur VDSFler?
Gilt in meinen Augen auch für die DAVler ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Front der Vernünftigen scheint zu wachsen..



Ich würde noch nicht so weit gehen, hier Vernunft zu unterstellen. Erschrecken, Erwachen, Ernüchterung vielleicht. Aber Vernunft ?

Um die zu zeigen, müssen die Verbände wesentlich mehr beweisen, müssen dem Beispiel des LSFV-NS folgen und wie dieser endlich begreifen, für wen sie eigentlich einstehen sollten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Ich würde noch nicht so weit gehen, hier Vernunft zu unterstellen. Erschrecken, Erwachen, Ernüchterung vielleicht. Aber Vernunft ?


Naja, Vernunft hat ja in Verbänden - Bund wie Land - auch immer was mit (mangelnder?) Kohle zu tun...

Aus den Bilanzen geht ja nun hervor, dass die überall verbreiteten Zahlen an mittelbar über die Vereine organisierte, das alles zahlende Angler, eher positiviert, wenn nicht als geschönt zu bezeichnen sind.

Bei der letzten HV des VDSF hatten meines Wissens ca. 603.000 Angler den Beitrag bezahlt (gemeldet waren ca. 628.000)

Teilt man die Beitragseinnahmen des DAV aus 2011 durch den Mitgliedsbeitrag (3,10, soweit ich weiss), bleiben auch nur noch ca. 166.000 übrig..

Damit ist man zusammen nach den Zahlen der Verbände gerade noch bei ca. 770.000 Beitragszahlern (reelle Personen sinds ja noch viel weniger durch Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften)..

Da das nach der Wende noch fast 1,1 Mio.in beiden Verbänden waren, setzt angesichts dessen bei manchen Verbänden/Funktionären da doch so eine Art Vernunft ein, dass man sich etwas mehr um die kümmern sollte, die das ja alles bezahlen sollen..

Ansonsten geb ich Dir schon recht...


----------



## Fischdieb (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Na ja, sind aber 770.000 Mitglieder für einen Verband nicht allerhand?

Der Rückgang der Mitgliedszahlen hat verschiedenste Gründe.

Gerade im Osten hat sich die Zahl der Angler nach der Wende fast halbiert. Dazu kommt die Überalterung und das sich das Freizeitverhalten der Kinder/Jugendlichen völlig umgekrempelt hat.
Ich denke mal, keiner tritt aus seinem verein aus, weil er unzufrieden ist mit dem VDSF Präsidenten oder DAV Präsidenten. 
Hier gehts in der Regel um Vereinspolitik.


----------



## Fischdieb (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Mal so als Vergleich ohne Wertung:
Deutscher Jagdschutzverband: 240.000 Mitglieder
Deutscher Handballverband: 832.297 Mitglieder


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Miteinander;

Also das finanzielle Problem ist das mit Abstand geringste und absolut am leichtesten zu lösen. Wurde auch hier vor etlichen Tagen schon besprochen. Sollten - wenn überhaupt – Beitragserhöhungen für den Bereich des VDSF (DAV wird ja zunächst von 3,50 Euro auf 2 Euro abgesenkt) erforderlich werden, dann bewegen sie sich pro Angler und Jahr im Centbereich!

Die viel wichtigeren Fragen sind:

- Soll der neue Verband starten, wenn nicht alle LV´s mit an Bord sind?
- Braucht der neue Verband eine einheitliche angelpolitische Ausrichtung oder kann diese Frage zunächst bewusst offen gelassen und gemeinsam entwickelt werden?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Na ja, sind aber 770.000 Mitglieder für einen Verband nicht allerhand?



Es sind keine 770.00 Mitglieder, Mitglieder sind die Landesverbände.

Es sind 770.000 Beiträge....

Reale Personen ja noch weniger, wahrscheinlich um die 500.000......

Und nein, auch dann sinds in meinen Augen immer noch nicht "allerhand" ...

Bei ca. 1,5 - 1,7 Mio. an Hand Kartenausgabe feststellbarer Angler, ca. 3 Mio. aktiver Angler (mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr Angeln) oder den laut Allensbach ca. 5,02 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen...

Allerhand find ich höchstens, dass die Verbände sich nicht um dieses brachliegende Potential kümmern bei den kümmerlichen 10% Organsiationsgrad unter den am Angeln interessierten Menschen oder nicht mal 50% der Angler an Hand Kartenausgabe oder gerade mal um die knapp 20% bei den aktiven Anglern, die mindestens einmal pro Jahr unterwegs sind.

Positiv finde ich, dass es durchaus einige Verbände und Funktionäre gibt (in VDSF wie DAV), welche die Ausgrenzung am Angeln interessierter Menschen auch als Versäumnis sehen und die das Potential gerne angehen würden, um mehr Gewicht zu erreichen..

Angesichts dessen, wie sich die beiden Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Inititiative in ihrem Dilettantismus bezüglich der Fusion, Informationspolitik und Mitnahme der Angler präsentieren, ist das natürlich auch bei diesen Gutwilligen noch ein seeeeehr langer Marsch..

Und schade, dass es mit dem LSFV-NDS  nur einen einzigen Verband bis dato gibt, der auch öffentlich bekennt, dass eine Fusion ohne vorherige Festlegung angelpolitischer Inhalte und Ziele nie eine Einheit der Angler ergeben kann..

Immerhin kommen jetzt weitere 4 dazu, die wenigstens intern das Prozedere als solches (auch und gerade "Wahl" der Kandidaten), den verbandsinternen Informations-, Mitnahme- und Demokratieprozeß  - von der desaströsen Finanzgeschichte ganz abgesehen - als so kritisch beurteilen, dass sie gegen diese Art der (Kon)Fusion stimmen wollen und im Falle dessen, dass diese dennoch zustande kommen sollte, Austritte beschlossen bzw. vorbereitet werden.

Man kann nur die Daumen drücken, dass diese Leute und Verbände nach der wie auch immer ausgegangenen (Kon)Fusionsgeschichte mehr Zulauf bekommen als die in Bundesverbänden und Initiative, welche immer noch meinen weitermachen zu können wie bisher und dass ja alles ganz toll läuft und die sich das weiter schönreden..


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Vielleicht hat sich die Zahl der organisierten Angler halbiert, aber auf keinen Fall der Angler allgemein.
Gerade in Brandenburg haben sich aus meiner Sicht die Verkaufszahlen der Gastkarten enorm erhöht, da viele nicht bereit sind, wegen 3-4 mal im Jahr angeln gehen in einen Verein einzutreten.
Hier sind konkretere Zahlen wohl nur schwer zu erroieren, dazu kommt eben auch, dass durch den Friedfischschein in BRB  bzw. durch die Urlauberkarte in MV die Zahlen noch deutlich unklarer werden. 
Trotzdem: 770.000 Beitragszahler --> schon eine Stange Geld, was da zusammenkommt. 
Ich weiß nicht, wieviel von meinen 80,00 € Jahresbeitrag tatsächlich ganz oben ankommt, die Kreise, der LV brauchen ja auch was davon, um z.B. Gewässerpachten und Besatz zu zahlen, wird trotzdem nicht unerheblich sein. Für meine VDSF-Karte zahle ich 25,00 € ( glaub ich jedenfalls), was davon oben ankommt, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es insgesamt zu wenig sein muss ;+
sonst würde so eine prekäre Finanzsituation nicht entstanden sein...oder?
Oder hat da jemand das Wort "SPAREN" falsch verstanden.
Ich rechne eher mit extrem steigenden Beitragskosten oder 
mit einer Änderung des Haushaltes, ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Na ja, sind aber 770.000 Mitglieder für einen Verband nicht allerhand?
> 
> Der Rückgang der Mitgliedszahlen hat verschiedenste Gründe.
> 
> ...



Du irrst Dich da gewaltig.
Zwar nicht nur aber mit ein Grund.
Es gibt mittlerweile eine Menge Erlaubniskarten für Gewässer die man ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit erhält.

In NRW gibt es einige Vereine die genau wegen dieser mieserablen Verbandsarbeit den LF- Verbänden u. Bundesverband den Rücken zugedreht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht der neue Verband eine einheitliche angelpolitische Ausrichtung oder kann diese Frage zunächst bewusst offen gelassen und gemeinsam entwickelt werden?



Das ausgemauschelte Personal zeigt doch exemplarisch, dass der neue Verband so wie jetzt geplant von den Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative in eine klar restriktive Richtung gehen will - Personen stehen ja auch für Ideen.

Und eine designierte Präsidentin, die betont, dass man ja jeden Fisch auch essen könne und solle als Angler..

Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen will..

Nachtangelverbotsbefürworter nicht zu vergessen, und, und, und........

Dazu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

Hier nochmal der Artikel aus dem Spiegel dazu:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html





PS:
Aus VDSF-Kreisen! (allerdings Landesverband) hörte ich dazu auch, dass dieses Personaltableau mit diesen "Ewiggestrigen" nichts bieten würde, um einen gemeinsamen Verband auch angelpolitisch zu modernisieren....


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich die Zahl der organisierten Angler halbiert, aber auf keinen Fall der Angler allgemein.
> Gerade in Brandenburg haben sich aus meiner Sicht die Verkaufszahlen der Gastkarten enorm erhöht, da viele nicht bereit sind, wegen 3-4 mal im Jahr angeln gehen in einen Verein einzutreten.
> Hier sind konkretere Zahlen wohl nur schwer zu erroieren, dazu kommt eben auch, dass durch den Friedfischschein in BRB  bzw. durch die Urlauberkarte in MV die Zahlen noch deutlich unklarer werden.
> Trotzdem: 770.000 Beitragszahler --> schon eine Stange Geld, was da zusammenkommt.
> ...



In der Tat, dies zeigt auch die steigende Zahl bei den Fischereischeinprüfungen.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Passt vielleicht nicht ganz so hier rein, wiederspiegelt jedoch das Dilemma beider Verbände:
Die Kirche hatte mit ihren veralteten Ansichten auch enorme Rückgänge der Mitgliederzahlen, deswegen waren die Leute nicht weniger gläubig ...
Das Modell Verein unter den aktuellen Bedingungen und Ansichten vom Kopf her , hat sich erledigt .... hier ist dringend umdenken angesagt.
Wie schon richtig erkannt, es gibt eine Reihe von Vereinen, die den Verbänden den Rücken gekehrt haben, hat sich aus den Verbänden jemand darum gekümmert, hat man richtungsweisende Änderungen angestrengt oder bemüht man sich ernsthaft um steigende Mitgliederzahlen ....?
Natürlich hat sich das Freizeitverhalten unserer Kid`s geändert, sie wollen oder können sich nicht mehr organisieren, warum auch, es geht ja auch so, trotzdem gehen immer noch viele Angeln. Das Dilemma ist nur, dass die für uns einfachsten Fragen zu Techniken oder einfach nur für Montagen im Angelladen gestellt werden, statt wie zu meiner Zeit in der Jugendgruppe.
Auch die Vorstände in den Vereinen sind hier gefragt, vielleicht auch mehr als alle meinen, nur Beitragszahler sein und nichts vom Vereinsleben zu haben, dafür sind unsere Kiddies zu schlau und die meisten Eltern auch.
Ist ja auch nicht einfach, dies einzusehen, wenn man vergessen hat, das man ja mal selbst so jung war.
Auch das freundliche Gespräch und die Hilfe  am Wasser, und trifft für Jeden zu, würde hier einiges dazu beitragen, aber womit locken wir:
Verbote für Jungangler, Angeln bis 13 Jahre nicht erlaubt oder nur in Begleitung Erwachsener Fischereinscheininhaber ,
wenn *wir* so mit Potential umgehen,kein Wunder, dass solche Probleme an der Tagesordnung sind, kein Wunder, dass dann das Jugendreferat vakant ist ( ohne den oder die Kollegen zu kennen)


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Wo wir gerade bei der Jugend sind.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde beim Bundesjugendtag (VDSF) doch glatt das Angeln für die Kids gestrichen,also nix mit fische fangen,sondern Casting und Vorträge...etc.

Nach aussen hin wird geheult uns fehlt der Nachwuchs,und von oben wird ein Jugendanglertag so gestaltet das Angeln nicht im Zeitplan steht.
Auf Scheiben zielen können die Kids am Pc bei Counter Strike und co.
UInd wenn man jemand vom Angeln begeistern will,muss man mit diesen fische fangen und nix anderes. 


Muss man das verstehen???

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der Jugend sind.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde beim Bundesjugendtag (VDSF) doch glatt das Angeln für die Kids gestrichen,also nix mit fische fangen,sondern Casting und Vorträge...etc.
> 
> ...


Als Angler muss und KANN man das wohl kaum verstehen....

Als Funktionär MUSST du es nicht nur verstehen, du solltest es sogar erklären können ;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die viel wichtigeren Fragen sind:
> 
> .............
> 
> - Braucht der neue Verband eine einheitliche angelpolitische Ausrichtung oder kann diese Frage zunächst bewusst offen gelassen und gemeinsam entwickelt werden?



Entschuldige, aber das ist eine unbedingte Voraussetzung für eine fruchtbare Fusion. Wen vertreten die Verbände denn, besser gesagt, sollten vertreten ?

Was, wenn es nach einer Fusion zu unüberbrückbaren Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt ?

Im Grunde ist die gemeinsame angelpolitische Ausrichtung überhaupt erst die Basis für eine Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



gründler schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei der Jugend sind.
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde beim Bundesjugendtag (VDSF) doch glatt das Angeln für die Kids gestrichen,also nix mit fische fangen,sondern Casting und Vorträge...etc.
> 
> ...



Nana, es wurde geangelt.

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/jugend/bjft_2012.php

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken. Danke.]


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nana, es wurde geangelt.
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/jugend/bjft_2012.php
> 
> ...


 
Ich rede von dem ablauf so wie er Jahrzehnte ablief.

Aber egal,ist hier ot.

Wenn sie doch geangelt haben (zwar nicht so wie Jahrelang vorher) will ich das mal nicht ankreiden.Mir wurde was anderes zugetragen,ob das nun 100% so stimmt kann ich nicht genau sagen,aber was dran sein muss ja.

Aber egal ot aus.

Fakt ist die Jugenarbeit ist so z.t. nicht Zielführend.


#h


----------



## Fischdieb (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich irre mich nicht, sondern kann das sogar mit Zahlen belegen.
An der Mitgliederentwicklung in Brandenburg oder sachsen-Anhalt ab 1986 bis heute kannst Du ziemlich genau ablesen, wann wie wo Leute raus sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@ sharpo:
Es solte eigentlich ein Gemeinschaftsfischen geben, das aber dann ersetzt wurde durch Casting und einen Naturschutzfragebogen etc. , weil sich die Veranstalter das nicht mehr trauten.

Deswegen sind auch verschiedene Gruppen nicht mal mehr angereist..

Dass daneben auch noch geangelt wurde wie da beschrieben, steht außer Frage.


----------



## Fischdieb (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ralle, was soll man auf so was antworten?

*Was, wenn es nach einer Fusion zu unüberbrückbaren *
*Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt ?*

* 


*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich irre mich nicht, sondern kann das sogar mit Zahlen belegen.
> An der Mitgliederentwicklung in Brandenburg oder sachsen-Anhalt ab 1986 bis heute kannst Du ziemlich genau ablesen, wann wie wo Leute raus sind.



Brillowski vom VDSF- in Meckpomm hat das ja beklagt, dass nach der Wende es nicht mehr nötig war organisiert zu sein, um zu angeln und dann sofort die Zahl der organisierten um die Hälfte weggebrochen war.

Dass die Zahl der Angler steigt (auch wenn die teilweise nur noch in Nachbarländern angeln, im Urlaub im Ausland etc.), die der organisierten insgesamt immer mehr abnimmt (einzelne Ausnahmen wie, soweit ich weiß, Brandenburg und Meckpomm im letzten Jahr mal ausgenommen) ist eben auch nachweisbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ralle, was soll man auf so was antworten?
> 
> *Was, wenn es nach einer Fusion zu unüberbrückbaren *
> *Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt ?*
> ...


Dass unfähige (Kon)Fusionäre unfähig waren, vorher gemeinsam eine verbindliche Richtung festzulegen - ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was, wenn es nach einer Fusion zu unüberbrückbaren Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt ?
> 
> Im Grunde ist die gemeinsame angelpolitische Ausrichtung überhaupt erst die Basis für eine Zusammenarbeit.


 
Fakt ist, dass es manifeste Meinugsverschiedenheiten gibt, die von Heute auf Morgen nicht wegdiskutiert werden können.

Die Frage ist, ob man trotzdem unter einem gemeinsamen Dach sein kann und im Geist des gegenseitigen Respekts und der Kooperation an der Weiterentwicklung der Anglerkultur arbeiten will. Oder ob man getrennt bleiben muss bis sich etwas in der Anglerkultur irgendwann irgendwie wandelt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

In Brandenburg ist man ja auch neue Wege gegangen.
Es gibt seit einigen Jahren 3-Monatskarten zum Jahresende für einen schmalen Taler, allerdings mit der Maßgabe einer Weiterführung der Mitgliedschaft. Scheint ja zu funktionieren.
Dsweiteren hat der Friedfischschein eine nicht zu unterschätzende Wirkung, da jetzt viele Angler öfter ans Wasser ziehen, da ist eine Mitgliedschaft im Verband schon nach 4 Wochnenden oder 2 Wochenkarten deutlich günstiger. Dennoch müssen hier insgesamt andere Wege gegangen werden und ich bin da klar bei @Ralle:
Die angelpolitische Ausrichtung muß klar sein, es müssen gemeinsame Ziele gesteckt sein und der Weg dahin muß definiert werden -- > dann klappts auch mit der Fusion, davon ist z.Zt. nichts zu spüren


----------



## Sharpo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ sharpo:
> Es solte eigentlich ein Gemeinschaftsfischen geben, das aber dann ersetzt wurde durch Casting und einen Naturschutzfragebogen etc. , weil sich die Veranstalter das nicht mehr trauten.
> 
> Deswegen sind auch verschiedene Gruppen nicht mal mehr angereist..
> ...



Ok, Danke für die Info.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob man trotzdem unter einem gemeinsamen Dach sein kann und im Geist des gegenseitigen Respekts und der Kooperation an der Weiterentwicklung der Anglerkultur arbeiten will. Oder ob man getrennt bleiben muss bis sich etwas in der Anglerkultur irgendwann irgendwie wandelt



Man könnte OHNE jede Fusion selbstverständlich schon *SEIT JAHREN!!! *sowohl in Berlin wie in Europa in den Punkten, in denen man sich einig ist, auch mit einer Stimme sprechen. Mit einer gemeinsamen Außenvertretung....

Diesen Vorschlag gab es sogar vor Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen, gerade auch um gegenseitiges Vertrauen zu schaffen. 

Das haben diese Helden dann aber damals mehrheitlich abgelehnt (in VDSF/DAFV wie DAV) um statt dessen ihr jetziges Kindergartentheater durchzuziehen.

Und bis das VDSF-Präsidium die 12er-Kommission entmachtet hat, hat das ja auch ganz gut funktioniert mit dem entwicklen gemeinsamer Richtlinien....

Es ist nicht so, dass es keine Chance gegeben hätte ---

* Aber versaut mit dem Zeitdruck, ohne festschreiben von Zielen, katastrophaler Organisation und desaströsem Finanzgebahren haben es beide Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiatve.....*


----------



## Fischdieb (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ach so, wenn man jetzt die Richtung festlegt, fallen Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Probleme künftig in einem gemeinsamen Verband weg?
Ist sehr blauäugig....
Es wird immer Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Probleme in einem gemeinsamen Bundesverband geben. Finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Nicht alles muss mit 100 % umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die Richtung muß klar definiert werden, dass der Weg dahin nicht ohne Stolpersteine geht, ist wohl jedem klar, nur man benötigt hier auch Identifizierungen um zu entscheiden, ob man oder man nicht will ( Frau auch)
Wenn schon Grundsätzliches nicht klar ist, was soll dann erst im Detail daraus werden.
Nur sollte das Grundsätzliche nicht blabla formuliert sein, sondern schon gut untermauert sein, da reicht mir eben nicht die Einheit der deutschen Anglerschaft, da steckt schon einiges mehr dahinter
und wenn ein Präsidium eine 12er-Kommission entmachtet, frage ich  nach der Legitimation, das stinkt sehr nach Vereinnahmung! Das ist formell Selbstmord, hier war und ist wohl die scheinbare Resignation der Anglerschaft Vater des Gedanken gewesen.
Immerhin finanzieren wir Mitglieder dieses Trauerspiel, wer sonst und ich möchte für meinen Teil wenigstens die Spur der zukünftigen Richtung sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Immerhin finanzieren wir Mitglieder dieses Trauerspiel, wer sonst und ich möchte für meinen Teil wenigstens die Spur der zukünftigen Richtung sehen


Angler sind keine Mitglieder, nur Beitragszahler..

Mitglieder sind in den Landesverbänden die Vereine, in den Bundesverbänden die Landesverbände..



> Das ist formell Selbstmord, hier war und ist wohl die scheinbare Resignation der Anglerschaft Vater des Gedanken gewesen.



Es gibt ja abseits der Ewiggestrigen in beiden Bundesverbänden und der Initiative durchaus Verbände und Funktionäre, die anfangen nachzudenken und die einsehen, dass es mit der bisherigen Art und Weise der Verbandsarbeit so nicht weitergehen kann..

Irgendjemand schrieb mal was von einem zuckenden Lichtlein, das zu einem hellen Strahl werden muss - das ist noch ein langer Weg.

Aber da immer mehr Lichtlein zu zucken anfangen, kann man dieses Flämmlein wohl zumindest nicht mehr ausblasen..

Und die Dilettanten aus den Bundesverbänden und von der Initiative arbeiten ja mit Hochdruck daran, die jetzigen Verbände und Strukturen aus blossem Kampf um Pfründe, Kohle, Macht, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten vollends zu zerlegen.....

Da werden dann in der Dunkelheit nach dem 16./17.11. auch kleine Flammen umso heller auffallen....

Im Gegensatz zu dén Zeiten, als man befürchten musste, dass diese Art der (Kon)Fusion abgenickt und durchgedrückt wird, kann man als Angler nun wenigstens wieder einen Hoffnungsschimmer haben.

Dass die anglerfeindlichen "Altlasten" aus den beiden Bundesverbänden und den Landesverbänden der Initiative demokratisch entsorgt werden und es dann Platz für einen anglerfreundlichen, starken und einheitlichen Bundesverband geben kann........














PS:Ja, ich weiss, ich neige zum Optimismus - aber diesbezüglich erst seit kurzem wieder....


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Es gibt ja ein paar völlig richtige Ideen hier, was die im Hinblick auf Mitgliederschwund und vor allem Mitgliedschaftsüberalterung notwendigen Strukturveränderungen betrifft. Die beginnen erst nach einer Fusion (wenn sie kommt) und sind nicht mit der Fusion abgeschlossen. Das ist die wichtigstes Baustelle für den oder die Verbände, für alle in gleicher Weise.
Ansonsten entfernen wir uns doch schon wieder arg vom topic. Wir wissen eigentlich nur, wofür einige sich vor fünfzehn Jahren haben mal zitieren lassen. Und dass sich jemand in Bayern an die dortige Gesetzeslage hält, heißt doch nicht, dass es ihm in seinem bundespolitischen Engagement eben um genau die bayerischen Verbote geht.
Schließlich ist zu bestreiten, dass die Festlegung "angelpolitischer Grundsätze" Voraussetzung für die Fusion sei. Man nehme einmal an, der neue Verband würde da etwas festschreiben - und im Laufe der Zeit wäre die Mehrheit der Delegierten gegen dieses Festgeschriebene. Etwa weil sich die Sichtweisen verändert haben oder neue Erkenntnisse hinzugekommen sind. Dagegen spricht schon, dass viele der Forderungen nicht einmal klar definiert sind (nirgendwo). So etwas bei catch & release. Das ist bis heute begrifflich komplett umstritten und jeder versteht etwas anderes darunter. Und was sollte ein Verband eigentlich noch machen außer Verwaltung von Beiträgen, wenn alle inhaltlichen Positionen schon von Vornherein jedweder verbandsinternen Diskussion auf alle Zeiten entzogen sind? Und vor allem: warum sollte man sich da dann noch einbringen? Um Jugendangeln zu beaufsichtigen? Oder um beim Messestand in Friedrichshafen die Biergläser zu spülen? Ich bleibe dabei: Wenn die Prozesse demokratisiert sind, sind auch die Ergebnisse befriedigend. Wenn ein - von wem eigentlich - gewünschtes Ergebnis von vornherein festgeschrieben und damit unantastbar sind, dann gibt es weder Demokratie, noch Entwicklung, geschweige denn Verbesserung. Und das gilt erst recht für die Bestimmungen zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei, die bekanntlich Ländersache sind. Da hat ein Bundesverband nichts dran verloren.
Wozu sollten eigentlich die Präsidiumsmitglieder unbedingt die "richtige Gesinnung" haben, wenn darüber sowieso nie wieder gesprochen werden darf? Dann ist doch völlig egal, wer die Geschäfte führt. Mehr wäre es dann ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Schließlich ist zu bestreiten, dass die Festlegung "angelpolitischer Grundsätze" Voraussetzung für die Fusion sei


Ich finde es sehr gut, dass es nun erste Landesverbände gibt, die das anders sehen und aktiv daran arbeiten, dass zu ändern..

Denn so kompliziert ist das Angeln nicht, dass man sich nicht auf die grundlegenden Punkte einigen könnte - so man will...

Wollte man bisher nicht, so gehts zurecht für die den Bach runter, die sich da verweigern.... 

Dass das auch in der Praxis geht, hat schon die 12er-Kommission gezeigt, die sehr gut gearbeitet hat, bis sie vom VDSF-Präsidium zerschlagen wurde..

Und kein Angler muss einsehen, für irgendeinen Bundesverband Geld zu bezahlen, wenn er nicht weiss wofür der steht..

Wie gesagt, gut, dass jetzt erste Verbände begreifen, dass sie genau da was tun müssen, am Inhalt............

Grüßauguste muss man ja als Angler nicht bezahlen..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das auch in der Praxis geht, hat schon die 12er-Kommission gezeigt, die sehr gut gearbeitet hat, bis sie vom VDSF-Präsidium zerschlagen wurde..
> 
> Und kein Angler muss einsehen, für irgendeinen Bundesverband Geld zu bezahlen, wenn er nicht weiss wofür der steht..
> 
> ...


 
Nur am Rande: Soooo toll war die Arbeit der 12er-Kommission ja nun auch wieder nicht, wenn man sich deren Ergebnisse laut Protokoll anschaut.

Aber im Kern stimme ich ja zu, dass Positionen transparent gemacht werden müssen, Betonung auf Transparenz, damit man weiß, ob man zustimmen kann oder etwas dagegen unternehmen muss/kann/will.

Und so würde ich einschätzen, dass die sich jetzt - vielleicht vermeintlich - reformwillig inszenierenden Verbände vor allem auf die Transparenz abzielen und nicht auf Diskussionsverbote bezüglich bestimmter (von wem?) Inhalte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Warum sollte der VDSF mit seinen alten restriktiven angelpolitischen Grundsätzen die er ohne Not den Anglern aufdrückte und die ja nach einem Übertritt des DAV bestehen bleiben würden, weitermachen dürfen?

Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Wertungsangeln, kein entscheiden des Anglers über zurücksetzen  etc.??

Wenn nach Deiner Ansicht sowas nichts bei einem Bundesverband zu suchen hat, wäre es das erste, dass der VDSF das vor einer Fusion (die ja wohl Gott sei Dank nicht kommt) das dann bei sich rausstreichen müsste/sollte/würde




> Und so würde ich einschätzen, dass die sich jetzt - vielleicht vermeintlich - reformwillig inszenierenden Verbände vor allem auf die Transparenz abzielen und nicht auf Diskussionsverbote bezüglich bestimmter (von wem?) Inhalte.


Den Eindruck habe ich auch - aber sie werden nach meiner Einschätzung aktiv Diskussionen  anstossen die seit 50 Jahren im VDSF und seit 20 Jahren im DAV unterdrückt wurden-  mit offenen Ergebnis aber klar anglerfreundlich. Wie gesagt, meine Einschätzung.

Es kann ja auch nur besser werden - zuerst müssen aber wie gesagt die anglerfeindlichen Altlasten aus beiden Bundesverbänden und der Initiative demokratisch entsorgt werden..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Da bin ich dann wieder ganz bei Dir. Ich glaube, dass nach der Fusion, wenn wieder "Alltag" ist, zwei "Angelwelten" oder "Angelkulturen" aufeinanderprallen. Schließlich hat der Fusionsprozess nichts getan, um diese Kulturen einander anzunähern, was noch das größte Versagen der "Macher" in dieser Angelegenheit ist. Und dieses Aufeinanderprallen wird zu intensiven Diskussionen führen und auch zu irgendwelchen Ergebnissen, irgendwann. Das kann für uns spannend werden, vor allem, wenn es nicht im Verborgenen ausdiskutiert wird, sondern in breiter (Verbands-) Öffentlichkeit. Frau Happach-Kasan und ihre Crew haben leicht die Möglichkeit, dass so zu organisieren. Ob sie den Willen haben - bei einer Bundestagsabgeordneten müsste man eigentlich unterstellen, dass sie das hat - ist eine Frage, die ich nicht einschätzen kann. Aber an der Stelle bin ich erst einmal - trotz der Kandidatenliste - nicht ohne Hoffnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ääähhh - nochmal:
Dass eine Fusion jetzt wie geplant kommt, ist kaum mehr möglich.
Siehe Startseite des Threads...

Und eine immer propagierte "Einheit" Angler unter der Flagge der inkompetenten Bundesverbände und der Initiative, da glauben die nicht mal mehr selber dran, an so ein Ammenmärchen,..

Da dann auch sofort 1 Landesverband öffentlich bekannt aussteigt, 2 weitere haben das intern ge/erklärt, dass sie auch weg sind, und ein weiterer diskutiert schon eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung diesbezüglich, von einem weiteren habe ich Kenntnis, dass er sich dem dann auch anschließen will..

Damit bleiben nur die ewiggestrigen Bundesverbände und die Verbände der Initiative, die das dann schon finanziell nicht hinkriegen können (wie sie ja schon bewiesen haben..)..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ääähhh - nochmal:
> Dass eine Fusion kommt, ist kaum mehr möglich.
> Siehe Startseite des Threads...
> 
> ...


 

Ja, nun lass doch erst einmal Gottesdienst sein, bevor Du anfängst, die Lithurgie zu singen. Warz Up! Ich habe schon so manchen Felsenfesten in der Nacht vor der Sitzung alle Ruder rumreißen sehen. Aber vielleicht bekommst Du ja Recht. Ein Spiel dauert 90 Minuten - und Béla Réthy pfeifft es nicht ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Selbst wenn "nur" der LSFV-NDS aussteigen würde, der das ja öffentlich angekündigt hatte, wäre die Geschichte nicht mehr finanzierbar (auch mit dem NDS-Verband in meinen Augen  schon nicht).

Liest man die Bemerkungen des Wirtschaftsprüfers, sollte jedem klar werden, dass es praktisch keine Einsparmöglichkeiten außer der Grünen Woche gibt, dafür fortlaufende hohe Kosten. 

Dazu die immer geringeren Beitragszahlerzahlen (aktuelle Beitragszahler ja nur zusammen770.000..)

Dazu schon ca. 180.000 Euro die dann zusätzlich fehlen zu den jetzt schon unterfinanzierten Haushalten durch den dann geringeren Beitrag der DAVler...

Dazu noch ca. 40 - 60.000 Euro weniger alleine durch verbandsübergreifende Doppelmitgliedschaften (eine Bereinigung verbandsinterner Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedsschaften bringt sicher nochmal ein Minus von minimum 200.000).

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat ja gerade noch das Wort "sofort insolvent" vermieden - das war aber auch alles.....

Kommen dazu dann nochmal 180.000 Euro weniger durch den Austritt nur eines Verbandes  wie dem LSFV-NDS dazu, ist das Thema endgültig durch.

Warum sollte irgendein klar denkender Landesverbandspräsi einem höheren Beitrag für den Bundesverband auch zustimmen ???

 Die Suppe haben sich die beiden Bundesverbände doch auch selber eingebrockt, zusammen mit der Initiative (die hat ja den viel zu niedrigen Beitrag durchgesetzt) - sollen sie ihre Dreckbrühe auch selber auslöffeln..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Schließlich ist zu bestreiten, dass die Festlegung "angelpolitischer Grundsätze" Voraussetzung für die Fusion sei. Man nehme einmal an, der neue Verband würde da etwas festschreiben - und im Laufe der Zeit wäre die Mehrheit der Delegierten gegen dieses Festgeschriebene. Etwa weil sich die Sichtweisen verändert haben oder neue Erkenntnisse hinzugekommen sind. Dagegen spricht schon, dass viele der Forderungen nicht einmal klar definiert sind (nirgendwo). So etwas bei catch & release. Das ist bis heute begrifflich komplett umstritten und jeder versteht etwas anderes darunter. Und was sollte ein Verband eigentlich noch machen außer Verwaltung von Beiträgen, wenn alle inhaltlichen Positionen schon von Vornherein jedweder verbandsinternen Diskussion auf alle Zeiten entzogen sind?
> 
> ................



Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass die üblichen Mechanismen einer Fusion, Koalition oder auch nur eines Zusammenschlusses nur auf fremden Planeten existieren und hier peramnent mit denen einer feindlichen Übernahme verwechselt werden.

Selbstverständlich ist es der Beginn einer jeden Fusion, gemeinsame Ziele festzulegen. Man muss sich doch wohl mindestens darüber klar werden, *warum* man fusionieren will.

Die Festlegung einer angelpolitischen Ausrichtung mit Detailfragen wir C&R, Wettfischen oder sonstigen umstrittenen Praktiken gleichzusetzen ist banal.

Das sind Dinge, die man *nach* einer Fusion in Angriff nimmt, deren Lösungsfindung aber unter der Prämisse der zuvor festgelegten, angelpolitischen Ausrichtung geschieht.

Zu fusionieren, ohne zuvor eine gemeinsame Zielrichtung festgelegt zu haben, führt niemals zu Einigkeit und ist in höchstem Maße dilettantisch, ja sträflich und ist ein fortwährender Hort intensiver Streitigkeiten.

Der nächste Schritt ist die Klärung der finanziellen Machbarkeit. Wer hat was, wer kann im Falle einer Fusion was beisteuern, wo liegen die Chancen, wo die Gefahren. Was kostet das Ganze.

*Beides* wurde im Vorfeld dieser Fusionsposse nicht einmal ansatzweise geklärt oder auch nur besprochen. Und genau das könnte diese Fusion letztlich - und in diesem Falle hoffentlich - scheitern lassen.

Ich habe den Eindruck dass hier zwei finanziell angeschlagene Verbände fusionieren wollten in der Hoffnung, vom jeweils anderen so profitieren zu können, dass man sich gesundfusioniert. Und darüber hat man alle Grundsätze einer Fusionsvorbereitung schlicht vernachlässigt.

Jetzt stellt man nicht nur fest, dass die Basis anfängt zu murren, Nein, man hat auch begriffen, dass Minus+Minus nicht Plus ergibt.

Und nun beginnt das Große Zaudern und Zagen, kommt die Ernüchterung bei denen, die etwas zu verlieren haben. Es fehlt jeglicher, die finanziellen Probleme akzeptieren lassender, Grund für den Zusammenschluß. Es fehlt an Zukunftsperspektiven, an einem gemeinsamen Ziel.

Sich dann hinzustellen und zu behaupten, die Festlegung einer gemeinsamen Ausrichung im Vorfeld sei zu vernachlässigen, der hat nicht begriffen warum die Fusionskarre so in den Sand gesetzt wurde.
Denn es endet in genau der Frage die Du - wenn auch anders gemeint - dennoch völlig zu Recht gestellt hast.

_Zitat:

Und was sollte ein Verband eigentlich noch machen außer Verwaltung von Beiträgen_


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Dass dazu 2 Geschäftstellen in Berlin UND Offenbach für 8 Jahre festgeschrieben werden ist ja auch putzig bei den Finanzen..


Geht zwar rechtlich nicht bei Vereinen - aber mit ner Privatinsolvenz wär man schon nach 6 Jahren wieder sauber aus der Nummer raus.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat ja gerade noch das Wort "sofort insolvent" vermieden - das war aber auch alles.....


 
Hmmmm.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich weiß nicht warum ich dieses seit dem ich die Geschichte verfolge immer wieder vor Augen habe....

Naja, und ein neuer Vorstand/ neues Präsidium ist dann ja verantwortlich...

Und Insolvenzrecht bei Vereinen ist ja auch ganz interessant, insbesondere die Haftung im Falle der Unterdeckung...

Gedanken sind doch frei, oder? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß Lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Gedanken sind doch frei, oder?


Klar sind sie das ;.-))




> Und Insolvenzrecht bei Vereinen ist ja auch ganz interessant, insbesondere die Haftung im Falle der Unterdeckung...


Meinst Du die Vorstandshaftung nach § 42 Abs 2 BGB???
Oder  § 27 Abs. 3 BGB??
Oder den § 15a inso Schutzgesetz ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Mein lieber Schwan, ich hatte mich mit dem Thema Haftung für Vorstände noch nie genauer auseinandergesetzt bis zu dem Posting gestern abend, was dann doch mein Interessee weckte..

Solange alles läuft wie bei den  meisten Vereinen, ists ja echt kein Problem. 

Angesichts dessen, was der Wirtschaftsprüfer beiden Dachverbänden ins Stammbuch schreibt, kann man schon ins Nachdenken kommen.

Sollte es z. B. mal zu einem Liquiditätsengpass (reicht schon!!) kommen oder gar zu einer Überschuldung, kanns echt heftig werden, auch mit privater Haftung für Vorstände....

Vor allem dann, wenn wirklich da nicht rechtzeitig und richtig Insolvenz beantragt wird..

Da juristisch davon ausgegangen wird, dass der, der sich wählen lässt, auch die notwendigen Qualifikationen und Kenntnisse fürs Amt besitzt. Und somit auch für deren rechtssichre Umsetzung haftbar ist - im Innen- wie Außenverhältnis..

Und dass dazu dann nicht nur ne Haushaltsplanung zu machen ist, sondern auch tagesaktuelle Buchhaltung und vor allem eine Liquiditätsplanung, ist natürlich bei größeren Verein wie den beiden Dachverbänden oder Landesverbänden nicht grundsätzlich problematisch, aber sicher aufwändig.

Vor allem, wenn man dann als Vorstand nicht rechtzeitig und richtig reagiert, wirds dann übel...

Liest man dann, wie locker solche finanziellen Dinge für die Fusion laut Protokoll aufs näxte Jahr verschoben werden sollen, würde ich persönlich da im Leben nicht für einen Vorstandsposten zur Verfügung stehen wollen oder nur dann, wenn ich eh selber pleite wäre und nix zu holen bei mir...

Siehe z. B.:

http://www.rechthaber.com/insolvenzantragspflicht-eines-vereinsvorstands/
http://www.vonholt.de/Sachgebiet/Vorstand/Haftung.htm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar sind sie das ;.-))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte an alle der genannten §...

Aber insbesondere §42 Abs.2 BGB finde ich interessant!

Insbesondere wenn jetzt schon gewarnt wird, aber die Klärung dieser wichtigen Punkte auf den Zeitraum nach der Fusion verschoben werden. In meinen Augen sind die Folgen für den neuen Vorstand nicht vorhersehbar. Ich würde im Leben nicht für einen Posten dort zur Verfügung stehen.

Wie ich schon schrieb, habe ich diese Gedanken schon länger. Nachdem ich die vorgeschlagenen Personalien hier gesehen habe, fühle ich mich in meinen Gedanken bestärkt...

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich alle der vorgeschlagenen Personen damit beschäftigt haben??? 

Wie gesagt, es sind nur meine Gedanken und keine Unterstellungen, Vorwürfe oder ähnliches!

Es bleibt auf jeden Fall spannend!

Naja, und wir hatten ja mal die Frage nach Comic, Theater, Komödie etc. Das könnte noch ein Krimi werden...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Wär ich da Frau Dr., würd ich da sicherheitshalber mal nachhaken, aber richtig ;-)

Denn sie würde ja gewählt und wäre damit verantwortlich VOR Vorlage der beiden Schlussbilanzen (welche der einzige Grund für mich persönlich wären, warum ich bei einer Zustimmung zu dieser Art der (Kon)Fusion nicht komplett  enttäuscht wäre - die müssen  ja öffentlich gemacht werden. Und deutlich ausführlicher als die sehr oberflächliche WP und wären sicher "lesenswert" ;-)))

Und die jetzigen Vorstände wären damit dann ja wohl auch ausm Schneider, wäre der neue Vorstand dann erstmal gewählt und damit dann selber haftbar, wenn ich das dann richtig sehe - ob das allen "Neuen" so klar ist??........


----------



## pro-release (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

So ein Wirtschaftsprüfer stellt ja die Ist-Situation auf und rechnet mit der Ist Situation in die Zukunft. Nirgends ist von Einsparungsmöglichkeiten zu lesen, diese wurden scheinbar auch nicht geprüft. 

Entweder es gibt sie nicht, was ich nicht glaube, oder sie wurden nicht publik gemacht. Und mit den zwei Geschäftsstellen, kann das doch funktionieren. Bei uns in Hessen ist das auch so, Hauptgeschäftsstelle in Wiesbaden, Aussenstelle in Kassel, warum nicht auf Bundesebene...

Ich kann mir zb. vorstellen, das erhebliches Einsparpotenzial für irgendwelche Organisationen in den beide Mitglied sind vorhanden sein könnte. Oder man tritt einfach aus solchen Organisationen aus... Vielleicht auch vorübergehend, um zu sparen. Da gibts doch CIPS, DOSB, DFV und wie sie alle heißen. Dazu der Verzicht auf die  Grüne Woche. Evtl. könnte dann das Haushaltsloch schon gestopft sein. Evtl. ist das auch schon beschlossene Sache, wer weiß das schon. Es ist alles sehr spekulativ, vielleicht sind sie doch nicht so blauäugig wie vermutet. Ohne gesicherte Kenntnisse braucht man glaube ich nicht über Insolvenz usw. zu spekulieren. Soviel Hintergrundwissen hat einfach keiner von uns hier...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Ohne gesicherte Kenntnisse braucht man glaube ich nicht über Insolvenz usw. zu spekulieren. Soviel Hintergrundwissen hat einfach keiner von uns hier...


Deswegen sollte man den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers lesen und vor allem dessen Schlussbemerkungen (Nochmal Danke an den LSFV-NDS fürs öffentlich machen!!!!).

Bei jedem, bei dem da nicht alle Alarmglocken losgehen, kann man wohl annehmen, dass er bewusst die Augen verschliesst. 

Dass da sowohl alles im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH weder richtig geprüft werden konnte noch nach Aussage von Herrn Klasing die Verbandsausschussmitglieder darüber umfassend und offen informiert wurden, dass beim DAV ein nicht durch Vereinsvermögen  gedeckter Fehlbetrag von über 17.000 in der Bilanz steht, dass der Wirtschaftsprüfer klar schreibt, dass die Prüfung nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich war und vieles fehlt und dass der  Prüfer Prof. Dr. Faß ausdrücklich anmerkt, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens...eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unbedingt erforderlich sei!", 
spricht doch mehr als eine deutliche Sprache.. 

*Und wenn dann im Protokoll der beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien steht, dass man sich damit erst NACH der Fusion beschäftigen will, ist das in meinen Augen mindestens mal fahrlässig..........*

Liest man die Bemerkungen des Wirtschaftsprüfers, sollte jedem klar werden, dass es praktisch keine Einsparmöglichkeiten außer der Grünen Woche gibt, dafür fortlaufende hohe Kosten. 

Dazu die immer geringeren Beitragszahlerzahlen (aktuelle Beitragszahler ja nur zusammen770.000..)

Dazu schon ca. 180.000 Euro die dann zusätzlich fehlen zu den jetzt schon unterfinanzierten Haushalten durch den dann geringeren Beitrag der DAVler...

Dazu noch ca. 40 - 60.000 Euro weniger alleine durch verbandsübergreifende Doppelmitgliedschaften (eine Bereinigung verbandsinterner Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedsschaften bringt sicher nochmal ein Minus von minimum 200.000).

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat ja noch das Wort "insolvent" vermieden - das war aber auch alles.....

Kommen dazu dann nochmal 180.000 Euro weniger durch den Austritt nur eines Verbandes  wie dem LSFV-NDS dazu, ist das Thema endgültig durch.

2011 hatte der DAV z. B. ca. 514.000 Mitgliedereinnahmen.
Der VDSF 1.260.000..
Zusammen also fast 1,8 Mio..
*Und schon damit sind die ja unterfinanziert!!!*

Das werden mit den geplanten und in den Dokumenten festgeschriebenen Beiträgen nach einer Fusion dann nur noch max. 1,5 - 1,6 Mio sein.

Und das ohne angesprochene Mindereinnahmen durch Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, die da ja noch zusätzlich weggehen werden.. 

Warum sollte irgendein klar denkender Landesverbandspräsi aber nachher einem höheren Beitrag für den Bundesverband auch nur ansatzweise zustimmen ???

 Die Suppe haben sich die beiden Bundesverbände doch auch selber eingebrockt, zusammen mit der Initiative (die hat ja den viel zu niedrigen Beitrag durchgesetzt) - sollen sie ihre Dreckbrühe auch selber auslöffeln..


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, ich hatte mich mit dem Thema Haftung für Vorstände noch nie genauer auseinandergesetzt bis zu dem Posting gestern abend, was dann doch mein Interessee weckte..
> 
> Solange alles läuft wie bei den  meisten Vereinen, ists ja echt kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Hallo???
Hast Du mich auf "Ignorieren" stehen? :m
Genau das war doch meine erste Reaktion, als ich die Unterlagen gelesen hatte.
Und genau daruf hatte ich ja gestern nochmal hingewiesen:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie schon ganz am Anfang nach den Niedersachsen'schen Veröffentlichungen gemutmaßt: Ich halte es für jeden VDSF-LV-Präsidenten für angeraten, sich genauesten (auch privaten) juristischen Fachrat einzuholen, *bevor* er -in voller Kenntnis der finanziellen Situation und in vollem Bewusstsein noch immer fehlender schriftlicher Dokumentation zu weiteren offenen Punkten- _dieser_ Fusion zustimmt, damit er abgesichert ist, wenn man ihm nachher nicht etwa nur eine fahrlässige Fehlentscheidung sondern ein bewusstes Handeln zu Lasten des von ihm vertretenen Landesverbandes unterstellen könnte.







Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich dachte an alle der genannten §...
> 
> Aber insbesondere §42 Abs.2 BGB finde ich interessant!
> 
> ...



Und um es nochmal zu betonen: Es geht nicht nur um einen eventuellen neuen Vorstand sondern vor allem auch um diejenigen, die *in voller Kenntnis der Lage gemäß Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers* ihre Zustimmung zu einer Fusion ohne *vorherige* Klärung der strittigen finanziellen Situation geben, da auch diese mit haftbar gemacht werden können, wenn die Katze, die dann anschließend aus dem Sack gelassen wird, sich als räudiges Frettchen erweist. Das kann, wenn es ganz hart kommt, bis zum Vorwurf der (vorsätzlichen) Insolvenzverschleppung gehen. Ob erst dann ein Argument "Das hab ich nicht gewusst" gekontert wird mit "Aber das hätte man absehen können und klären müssen", steht doch in den Sternen.
Konsequentes, sauberes und korrektes Verhalten eines jeden Deligierten wäre es, jetzt darauf zu beharren, dass *alles lückenlos vorher* aufgedeckt und geklärt wird. Mit Erscheinen des Wirtschaftsprüferberichtes hätte sofort und ohne Verzögerungen der Termin 16.-17.11. abgesagt werden müssen. Dass dies nicht geschehen ist und nicht geschieht, ist nichts anderes als ein erneuter klarer Beweis dafür, dass es den Verantwortlichen nicht um einen sauberen und strukturierten Verband geht, sondern ausschließlich um Machtpositionen und Einfluss, um eigene Ziele und Vorstellungen durchdrücken zu können, ohne auch nur im geringsten an die Basis der Angler und am Angeln Interessierten zu denken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da juristisch davon ausgegangen wird, dass der, der sich wählen lässt, auch die notwendigen Qualifikationen und Kenntnisse fürs Amt besitzt.



Das Funktionäre nach Qualifikation und Kenntnissen gewählt werden ist mir neu. Das kann zwar vorkommen, wie offensichtlich in Niedersachsen, ist aber sicher nicht die Regel.




pro-release schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zb. vorstellen, das erhebliches Einsparpotenzial für irgendwelche Organisationen in den beide Mitglied sind vorhanden sein könnte. Oder man tritt einfach aus solchen Organisationen aus... Vielleicht auch vorübergehend, um zu sparen. Da gibts doch CIPS, DOSB, DFV und wie sie alle heißen. Dazu der Verzicht auf die  Grüne Woche. Evtl. könnte dann das Haushaltsloch schon gestopft sein. Evtl. ist das auch schon beschlossene Sache, wer weiß das schon. Es ist alles sehr spekulativ, vielleicht sind sie doch nicht so blauäugig wie vermutet. Ohne gesicherte Kenntnisse braucht man glaube ich nicht über Insolvenz usw. zu spekulieren. Soviel Hintergrundwissen hat einfach keiner von uns hier...



Du meinst also, der/die Bundesverband(verbände) können die wenigen Aktivitäten die sie noch an den Tag legen, auch noch einstellen und so überleben?

Würde das nicht bedeuten, die Angler finanzieren Bundesverbände alleine zum Zweck derer Existenz(en) ?

|kopfkrat

Wenn ja,müssten die Landesverbände mal überlegen, was sie mit diesen Geldern, im eigenen Verantwortungsbereich und zum direkten Nutzen ihrer Mitglieder, alles anstellen könnten. 
Und auch da muss man Niedersachsen wieder eine Vorreiterrolle einräumen.

Nein. Es braucht nur einen Buchstaben, um aus einem Kopf einen Kropf zu machen. Oder eben ein Präsidium von ewig gestrigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Das Funktionäre nach Qualifikation und Kenntnissen gewählt werden ist mir neu. Das kann zwar vorkommen, wie offensichtlich in Niedersachsen, ist aber sicher nicht die Regel.


Der Gesetzgeber geht von dieser Kompetenz aus, um die Jungs haftbar machen zu können - da gehts nicht um Fakten, sondern um Annahmen ;-))


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass die üblichen Mechanismen einer Fusion, Koalition oder auch nur eines Zusammenschlusses nur auf fremden Planeten existieren und hier peramnent mit denen einer feindlichen Übernahme verwechselt werden.
> 
> Selbstverständlich ist es der Beginn einer jeden Fusion, gemeinsame Ziele festzulegen. Man muss sich doch wohl mindestens darüber klar werden, *warum* man fusionieren will.
> 
> ...


 
Für meinen Geschmack werden hier die Begriffe "Ziele" und "angelpolitische Ausrichtung" etwas beliebig ausgewechselt.

Was man dem höchst mangelhaften Fusionsprozess nun nicht nachsagen kann, ist, dass seine Ziele nicht definiert worden wären. Ziel war nämlich, durch Vereinigung zu einem Bundesverband zu Verbesserungen der Lobbyarbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene zu kommen. 

Oder sind jetzt wieder Ziele im Sinne von § 2 der Satzung gemeint? Im Entwurf, auf den man sich nach meinem Kenntnisstand geeinigt hat, sind ja "Zweck" und "Ziele" bestimmt. Die Definition kann man ja für unzureichend halten, aber sie wäre jedenfalls zu Beginn des DAFV festgelegt.

"Gemeinsame Zielrichtung" meint also was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Ziel war nämlich, durch Vereinigung zu einem Bundesverband zu Verbesserungen der Lobbyarbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene zu kommen.


Brauchts nicht, da sie da heute schon könnten, wenn sie sich einig wären..



> Im Entwurf, auf den man sich nach meinem Kenntnisstand geeinigt hat, sind ja "Zweck" und "Ziele" bestimmt.


Da gehts aber nicht um Angler, sondern um das Eigeninteresse mit entsprechenden Formulierungen den Status als Naturschutzverband zu erhalten und die Gemeinnützigkeit.

Und da, wo es dann konkreter wird, wirds gleich wieder elend:


> a) Die aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagd- und Tierschutzfragen und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen Vertretungen, Behörden, Verbänden und wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen, insbesondere auch bei der Gesetzgebung auf Bundes- und europäischer Ebene mitzuwirken, *insbesondere bei Gesetzgebungsvorhaben des Naturschutzes, Umweltschutzes, Tierschutzes, Tierseuchenrechts,
> Artenschutzes, der Landwirtschaft und Fischerei, Energiewirtschaft, Abfallwirtschaft, Wasserwirtschaft und Raumplanung.*



*Angesichts der bisherigen jahrzehntelangen Erfahrungen bez. Gesetzgebungseinmischung mit dem VDSF (Angeln nur zum Essen, keine Wertungsangeln, etc.) kräuselt sich mir da alles, wenn ich dann dazu noch das Personaltableau anschaue* .

*Das ausgemauschelte Personal zeigt doch exemplarisch, dass der neue Verband so wie jetzt geplant von den Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative in eine klar restriktive Richtung gehen will - Personen stehen ja auch für Ideen.*

Und eine designierte Präsidentin, die betont, dass man ja jeden Fisch auch essen könne und solle als Angler..

Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen will..

Nachtangelverbotsbefürworter nicht zu vergessen, und, und, und........

Dazu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

Hier nochmal der Artikel aus dem Spiegel dazu:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html


*Und da will zumindest ich dann wirklich genauer wissen, was da geplant von diesen Leuten für die Zukunft - und zwar vorher, bevor wieder alles zu spät ist!!!*

Für mich gibt es sowohl angesichts dessen, was der VDSF in den letzten Jahrzehnten getrieben hat sowie dem, was er da an Inkompetenz in Zusammenhang mit der Fusion mit dem DAV und den Verbänden der Initiative bewiesen hat, keinerlei Grund, irgendeinem dieser Damen und Herren aus VDSF/DAFV oder DAV auch nur 1 mm Vertrauensvorschuss zu geben.

Und schon zweimal nicht, wenn man sieht dass KEINER!!!!!  (außer LSFV-NDS) bis heute Angler wirklich informiert hat oder gar anfangen will, diese mitzunehmen..

Da sind solche formalistischen Hinweise wie von Dir deswegen sicher nicht falsch - aber für Angler irrelevant..

*Es geht ja im Kern für mich um die Zukunft des Angelns und der Angler - nicht um die Zukunft von VDSF, DAV oder DAFV..........*

Schon gar nicht dann, wenn man dazu dann noch die desaströse Finanzsituation und den verbandsseitigen Umgang damit sieht

Deswegen sollte man den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers lesen und vor allem dessen Schlussbemerkungen (Nochmal Danke an den LSFV-NDS fürs öffentlich machen!!!!).

Bei jedem, bei dem da nicht alle Alarmglocken losgehen, kann man wohl annehmen, dass er bewusst die Augen verschliesst. 

Dass da sowohl alles im Zusammenhang mit der VDSF-GmbH weder richtig geprüft werden konnte noch nach Aussage von Herrn Klasing die Verbandsausschussmitglieder darüber umfassend und offen informiert wurden, dass beim DAV ein nicht durch Vereinsvermögen  gedeckter Fehlbetrag von über 17.000 in der Bilanz steht, dass der Wirtschaftsprüfer klar schreibt, dass die Prüfung nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich war und vieles fehlt und dass der  Prüfer Prof. Dr. Faß ausdrücklich anmerkt, dass 
"zur Sicherung des Vereinsvermögens...eine detaillierte Haushaltsplanung unbedingt erforderlich sei!", 
spricht doch mehr als eine deutliche Sprache.. 

*Und wenn dann im Protokoll der beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien steht, dass man sich damit erst NACH der Fusion beschäftigen will, ist das in meinen Augen mindestens mal fahrlässig..........*

Liest man die Bemerkungen des Wirtschaftsprüfers, sollte jedem klar werden, dass es praktisch keine Einsparmöglichkeiten außer der Grünen Woche gibt, dafür fortlaufende hohe Kosten. 

Dazu die immer geringeren Beitragszahlerzahlen (aktuelle Beitragszahler ja nur zusammen770.000..)

Dazu schon ca. 180.000 Euro die dann zusätzlich fehlen zu den jetzt schon unterfinanzierten Haushalten durch den dann geringeren Beitrag der DAVler...

Dazu noch ca. 40 - 60.000 Euro weniger alleine durch verbandsübergreifende Doppelmitgliedschaften (eine Bereinigung verbandsinterner Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedsschaften bringt sicher nochmal ein Minus von minimum 200.000, siehe dazu auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3743984#post3743984).

Der Wirtschaftsprüfer hat ja noch das Wort "insolvent" vermieden - das war aber auch alles.....

Kommen dazu dann nochmal 180.000 Euro weniger durch den Austritt nur eines Verbandes  wie dem LSFV-NDS dazu, ist das Thema endgültig durch.

2011 hatte der DAV z. B. ca. 514.000 Mitgliedereinnahmen.
Der VDSF 1.260.000..
Zusammen also fast 1,8 Mio..
*Und schon damit sind die ja unterfinanziert!!!*

Das werden mit den geplanten und in den Dokumenten festgeschriebenen Beiträgen nach einer Fusion dann nur noch max. 1,5 - 1,6 Mio sein.

Und das ohne angesprochene Mindereinnahmen durch Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, die da ja noch zusätzlich weggehen werden.. 

Warum sollte irgendein klar denkender Landesverbandspräsi aber nachher einem höheren Beitrag für den Bundesverband auch nur ansatzweise zustimmen ???

 Die Suppe haben sich die beiden Bundesverbände doch auch selber eingebrockt, zusammen mit der Initiative (die hat ja den viel zu niedrigen Beitrag durchgesetzt)..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack werden hier die Begriffe "Ziele" und "angelpolitische Ausrichtung" etwas beliebig ausgewechselt.
> 
> Was man dem höchst mangelhaften Fusionsprozess nun nicht nachsagen kann, ist, dass seine Ziele nicht definiert worden wären. Ziel war nämlich, durch Vereinigung zu einem Bundesverband zu Verbesserungen der Lobbyarbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene zu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genau so, für mich sind die Ziele formuliert.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Zitat:
> > Ziel war nämlich, durch Vereinigung zu einem Bundesverband zu Verbesserungen der Lobbyarbeit auf Bundes- und Europaebene zu kommen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, aber ein Verband spricht eben nur eine Sprache, somit kommen dann zumindest keine unterschiedlichen Ansichten mehr, somit ein klarer Gewinn.



> > Zitat:
> > Im Entwurf, auf den man sich nach meinem Kenntnisstand geeinigt hat, sind ja "Zweck" und "Ziele" bestimmt.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, und jeder Verein wäre blöde, wenn die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit nicht sein Ziel wäre.

Alle anderen Ziele, die ihr formuliert habt, das sind doch lediglich euer Eigeninteresse, mehr doch auch nicht.





> Und da, wo es dann konkreter wird, wirds gleich wieder elend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was ist daran elend? Das sind die Punkte, die die meisten Vereine auch in ihren Satzungen haben.







> *Angesichts der bisherigen jahrzehntelangen Erfahrungen bez. Gesetzgebungseinmischung mit dem VDSF (Angeln nur zum Essen, keine Wertungsangeln, etc.) kräuselt sich mir da alles, wenn ich dann dazu noch das Personaltableau anschaue .*
> 
> *Das ausgemauschelte Personal zeigt doch exemplarisch, dass der neue Verband so wie jetzt geplant von den Bundesverbänden und der (w)irren Initiative in eine klar restriktive Richtung gehen will - Personen stehen ja auch für Ideen.*


 
Nur, weil sich bei Dir irgendwas kräuselt, muss es das bei anderen noch lange nicht, und ob die Initiative wirr ist oder nicht, das lasse ich lieber mal dahingestellt, vielleicht sind es ja auch die Gegner...






> Und eine designierte Präsidentin, die betont, dass man ja jeden Fisch auch essen könne und solle als Angler..
> 
> Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen will..
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wovor Du Angst hast... Du bist nicht organisiert, kennst die Personen nicht persönlich, weißt nicht, wie sie in dieser Sekunde ticken, und was sie wollen...

Ich zumindest habe nicht die geringste Angst, das wird alles ganz toll.:m


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

...und ob das toll wird !!!


----------



## Knispel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Sicher - als erstes werden erstmal die Beiträge erhöht, da man sich ja im Vorfeld geirrt hatte - kann ja mal in den Wirren eines Fusionsprozesses passieren - und denn übernehmen wir das alt hergebrachte und versuchen das Bundesweit einheitlich einzuführen ...


----------



## Lazarus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sicher - als erstes werden erstmal die Beiträge erhöht,


Beim Überfliegen der 'Berichterstattung' hier im AB habe ich das so verstanden, dass beide Bundesverbände HEUTE schon unterfinanziert sind.
Daraus folgere ich, dass sowieso die Beiträge erhöht werden müssen, Fusion hin oder her.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch die Landesverbände Probleme finanzieller Art haben. Unwahrscheinlich, dass das nur die Bundesverbände betrifft.

Wenn meine Annahmen soweit stimmen, bin ich doch recht froh, dass ich nicht in Verbandsgewässern angle. Wenn meinem LV (Bayern) das Geld ausgeht, kann ich zumindest weiterangeln wie bisher weil die Gewässerpacht von den Mitgliedern meines Vereins bezahlt wird.


----------



## Honeyball (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

genau, alles wird toll und immer toller...


...das reinste Tollhaus halt :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und um es nochmal zu betonen: Es geht nicht nur um einen eventuellen neuen Vorstand sondern vor allem auch um diejenigen, die *in voller Kenntnis der Lage gemäß Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers* ihre Zustimmung zu einer Fusion ohne *vorherige* Klärung der strittigen finanziellen Situation geben, da auch diese mit haftbar gemacht werden können, wenn die Katze, die dann anschließend aus dem Sack gelassen wird, sich als räudiges Frettchen erweist. Das kann, wenn es ganz hart kommt, bis zum Vorwurf der (vorsätzlichen) Insolvenzverschleppung gehen. Ob erst dann ein Argument "Das hab ich nicht gewusst" gekontert wird mit "Aber das hätte man absehen können und klären müssen", steht doch in den Sternen.


 
Der bisherige Vorstand ist nach der Wahl erst einmal fein raus! Alleinig der neue Vorstand wäre in der Verantwortung. Anschließend könnte es natürlich zur Überprüfung der Vorgänge kommen und somit das auch weitere Kreise zum ehemaligen Vorstand ziehen. Natürlich könnte auch der neue Vorstand den ehemaligen Vorstand per Klage in die Pflicht nehmen, jedoch sei dann die Frage erlaubt - und die müsste vor Gericht geklärt werden - ob der neue Vorstand die Situation hätte erkennen müssen. Also erst einmal ist der neue Vorstand am Zug!

@ Dorschgreifer: Angst habe ich auch nicht vor der Fusion oder den Leuten- nur vor den Folgen...Und da kräuselt sich bei mir dann auch etwas! Naja, es gibt ja auch noch viele schöne andere Hobbies, wenn wir denn nicht mehr angeln können oder nur noch von 12-13.00 Uhr mit Hakengröße 14 ohne Köder und ohne Wiederhaken am Wasser stehen...

Und zerreisst nicht meinen letzten Satz- wartet einfach mal ab...


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Na toll. Da haben unsere Führungskräfte mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet . Nicht nur weil man es nicht für Nötig hält uns als Basis zu informieren wie man uns Dav-Angler über den Tisch ziehen will nein wir werden noch nicht mal gefragt ob wir überhaupt eine Vereinigung wollen. Ich rede ja nun öfter mal mit VDSF-Mitgliedern und was da zu hören bekomme macht mir schlichtweg Angst. Wenn es so kommt wie im VDSF scheinbar üblich , da kann ich ja gleich die Angelei aufgeben. Es gibt glaube ich , ja auch in Deutschland drei oder vier Jagdverbände und bei denen gehts ja auch. Wenn es um wichtige Dinge geht dann wird sich untereinander abgesprochen und sich dann gemeinsam Positioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@ Dorschgreifer:
Frag doch mal in Deinem Verband nach, warum da seit Wochen schon ne Pressemeldung zur Fusion auf Eis liegt und nicht veröffentlicht wird.

Ob das daran liegt, dass der Vorstand sich da nicht ganz so einig und nicht ganz so euphorisch wie Du in Bezug auf diese (Kon)Fusion freut....????

Seit Papenburg hört man da vieles ...

Da der LSFV-SH nach Deinen Worten immer gut informiert, müsstest Du das aber ja eigentlich schon wissen....

;.-))))

Davon ab:
Da sich die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer nicht wehren und einmischen, haben sie genau die Verbände, die sie wollen ;-)))


Da es einen einheitlichen Verband auch nach dem 16./17.11. nicht geben wird (da notfalls mehrere LV austreten werden), empfehle ich dann, die Entwicklung des LSFV-NDS im Auge zu behalten..

Im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Verbänden - insbesondere beider Bundesverbände und der Verbände der (w)irren Initiative - besteht da zumindest die Chance darauf, dass sich etwas für  Angler Positives entwickelt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Mahlzeit !

Zitat : Da der LSFV-SH nach Deinen Worten immer gut informiert, müsstest Du das aber ja eigentlich schon wissen....


Autsch..... der war echt fies............ aber..................

LEIDER GEIL   |supergri|supergri:m|muahah:|peinlich |clown:


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es einen einheitlichen Verband auch nach dem 16./17.11. nicht geben wird (da notfalls mehrere LV austreten werden), empfehle ich dann, die Entwicklung des LSFV-NDS im Auge zu behalten..
> 
> .


 
Ich verfolge genau diesen Punkt mit Interesse. Ist wirklich spannend.

Wenn ich die vorgetragenen Bedenken des LV´s richtig verstanden habe, dann müsste jetzt eigentlich formell (schriftlich) beantragt werden, dass das Thema VDSF-GmbH auf der nächsten Sitzung zu behandeln ist. Weiter müsste die Finanzsituation des VDSF (Testat des Wirtschaftsprüfers!) als Tagesordnungspunkt beantragt werden.

Im Sinne einer neuen Offenheit und Transparenz sollte der LV die evtl. erfolgte Antragstellung öffentlich bekanntgeben. Und was noch interessanter wäre: Was die Beratungsergebnisse dann waren. Das wäre dann echt ein Quantensprung in der Info-Politik.

Hoffen wir mal.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Brotfisch (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich finde es etwas mühselig und vor allem höchst spekulativ, wenn man jetzt über persönliche Haftung von Funktionären nachsinnt und die finanzielle Implosion für unmittelbar bevorstehend darstellt. Fakt ist, dass bisher ein LV öffentlich seine Bedenken geäußert und sich positioniert hat. Aber selbst in NDS ist die Diskussion noch nicht abgeschlossen. Am Ende muss diese Prinzipientreue auch abgewogen mit den Nachteilen, wenn man abseits steht. Und die Gründung eines "dritten Verbandes" ist weit und breit nicht in Sicht. Welche wirkliche Alternativen gibt es denn für einen LV, der nicht Mitglied sein will in einem möglicherweise entstehenden neuen Verband?
Natürlich rumort es im Teig, heftig sogar. Wie kann das auch anders sein, wenn er so schlecht angerührt worden ist!?! Aber ob der Teig nun aufgeht oder gar platzt oder klebrig wird oder trocken, dass können wir erst nach dem 17.11. wissen. Will sagen: Wir sollten die möglichen Entwicklungsalternativen betrachten, als jetzt so tun, als wüssten wir bereits in allen Einzelheiten, was genau passieren wird. Das wissen derzeit nicht einmal die "großen Herren" in den innersten Kreisen. Und genau deswegen ist es ja so spannend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Welche wirkliche Alternativen gibt es denn für einen LV, der nicht Mitglied sein will in einem möglicherweise entstehenden neuen Verband?


Wenn die Alternative ist, die Summe der Inkompetenz als Bundesverband zu kriegen, ist die Entscheidung von NDS nur richtig, sich alleine aufs Land zu konzentrieren.



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber selbst in NDS ist die Diskussion noch nicht abgeschlossen.


Und doch, in NDS ist die Diskussion zumindest auch im erweiterten Vorstand durch und das Verhalten und Vorgehen für die HV wurde einstimmig so gutgeheissen. Und der Mehrheit der HV-NDS  für einen Austritt nach der vorsorglich auszusprechenden Kündigung bei Annahme dieser Fusion ist man sich ziemlich sicher - in NDS scheint Kommunikation in beide Richtungen zu funktionieren..



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Will sagen: Wir sollten die möglichen Entwicklungsalternativen betrachten, als jetzt so tun, als wüssten wir bereits in allen Einzelheiten, was genau passieren wird
> 
> Das wissen derzeit nicht einmal die "großen Herren" in den innersten Kreisen. Und genau deswegen ist es ja so spannend.


Siehe nachfolgend unten mein Hühnerhaufenbeispiel..

Wissen kann man nur eines:
Es wird so oder so mit dieser Fusion keinen einheitlichen Bundesverband geben unter dem Dach des VDSF..

Gut so........


*@ Fischer am Inn:*
Da müsste vieles beantragt und aufgearbeitet werden.

Aber auch das wird wohl erst nach dem November angegangen werden.

Momentan gehts im VDSF zu wie im Hühnerstall, über dem der Habicht kreist...

Stammt zwar nicht von mir, ich find das aber passend..;-)))

Der Habicht ist der Termin 16/17..

Als der noch weit weg war, guckte mal ab und zu eines der Hühner in den Himmel..

Als der Habicht dann näher kam, wurden die Hühner schon aufgeregter, einzelne rannten umher, andere fingen an zu gackern..

Und je näher der Habicht kam und seine Kreise überm Hühnerstall zog, desto aufgeregter wurde der Hühnerhaufen....
Ein großes durcheinanderlaufen und gackern fing an, manche versuchten sich in Sicherhheit zu bringen, andere rennen nur noch panisch im Kreis..

Wirklich zielführendes wird man also erst nach dem November sehen, wenn der Habicht gelandet ist oder zugeschlagen hat ;-))..

Denn auch wenn die Fusion nicht kommt, stehen beide Dachverbände ja vor finanziellen Schwierigkeiten, die sie lösen müssten.

Was umso schwieriger ist, wenn die Landesverbände, die ja auch nicht (alle) auf Rosen gebettet sind, da finanziell aus der Patsche helfen sollen.

Das werden sie so oder so nur tun, wenn sie wissen wofür sie das Geld ausgeben. 

*"Nur", damit man einen Bundesverband hat, diese Zeiten sind vorbei seit der Veröffentlichung Niedersachsens..* 

Und der Rückgang der Beitragszahler insgesamt (bundesweit) und damit in den meisten Landesverbänden, lässt doch einige auch der Landesverbandsfürsten zur Einsicht gelangen, dass man schlecht jemanden abkassieren kann, der davonrennt. 

Sondern dass es besser wäre, so attraktiv zu werden, dass die Leute  wieder zu einem kommen..

Der VDSF hat da in den letzten 40 Jahren viel verbockt, was jetzt aufgearbeitet werden muss und was einzelne LV´s nun auch merken.

Im DAV ists einfach(er):
Die haben keinen Bock mehr zu kämpfen für ihre ehemaligen Ziele. 

Lass uns mit dem Fusionsscheixx zufrieden, wir stimmen dafür, und wenn dann - wie Kritiker befürchten - Dinge kommen, die uns nicht passen, sind wir da raus und machen das alleine..


Schon alleine, dass sich nur noch 6 LV trauen, Briefe der Inititative zu unterschreiben zeigt auch, dass immer mehr kapieren, dass dieser Weg ohne gemeinsame Ziele und mit enormen Zeitdruck nicht funktionieren kann.

Und ob nach der HV vom DAV Sachsen-Anhalt eine Woche vor der Fusionsveranstaltung  am 10.11. die dann immer noch bei der Initiative sein werden, ist auch ungewiss. An der Basis (Vereine) in SA macht sich da durchaus Unmut breit, weil man vorher dazu nicht gefragt wurde. 

Und diesmal könnte nicht wie bei der letzten HV nachträglich alles wieder umgemauschelt werden, da die Zeit zu kurz wäre..

Auch in vielen VDSF-Verbänden ist ja die Einigkeit intern bezüglich der Fusion nicht so groß, wie das manche denken. Das Beispiel SH hab ich genannt, da gibts weitere.  

Nicht jeder Funktionär und Delegierte will sich so einfach die Finger verbrennen mit einem abnicken ohne ausreichende und offene Information seitens der Dachvebände, und das nicht nur wegen des finanziellen.

Dass die Rollator-Fraktion endlich abgelöst werden müsse, stammt zwar aus VDSF-Präsidien, würde ich aber trotzdem nicht grundsätzlich ablehnen ;-))

Dass dazu beide Dachverbände keinesfalls wirklich fusionswillig sind,  sondern von der abbröckelnden Initiative dazu getrieben wurden, dazu braucht man keine große Phantasie. 

Und zumindest Teile des VDSF-Präsidiums finden es befremdlich, dass so eine Initiative meinen würde, einem demokratisch gewählten Verband seine Kandidatenliste aufzwingen zu können..

Ich könnte hier noch ewig weiterschreiben an Hand dessen, was vorliegt und dessen, was mir telefonisch oder persönlich erzählt wird aus den Präsidien..

*Das Schlimme und Elende an der ganzen Sache:
Es geht bei der ganzen Geschichte nicht um Angler, die kommen da nicht vor außer als Beitragszahler... *

Und bevor die Verbände das nicht ändern und vor allem sich selbst, so wie Niedersachsen das gerade mal angefangen hat..

.....sondern so weitermachen wie auch die beiden Dachverbände - siehe hier das ausgemauschelte Protokoll ohne es öffentlich zu machen oder ohne die Kandidaten vorzustellen und diskutieren zu lassen - solange werden Angler weiter in die Röhre schauen, weder informiert noch in Entscheidungsfindungen einbezogen werden und die Zahl der Beitragszahler immer weiter abschmelzen, wie schon die letzten 20 Jahre zu beobachten.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich finde es etwas mühselig und vor allem höchst spekulativ, wenn man jetzt über persönliche Haftung von Funktionären nachsinnt und die finanzielle Implosion für unmittelbar bevorstehend darstellt. Fakt ist, dass bisher ein LV öffentlich seine Bedenken geäußert und sich positioniert hat. Aber selbst in NDS ist die Diskussion noch nicht abgeschlossen. Am Ende muss diese Prinzipientreue auch abgewogen mit den Nachteilen, wenn man abseits steht. Und die Gründung eines "dritten Verbandes" ist weit und breit nicht in Sicht. Welche wirkliche Alternativen gibt es denn für einen LV, der nicht Mitglied sein will in einem möglicherweise entstehenden neuen Verband?
> 
> wieso alternativen, der lv ist/sollte ja eigenständig sein, da braucht er nicht unbedingt nen bv.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Leute

Natürlich ist der 16./17.11. ein wichtiger Termin. Ändert aber nichts an der Frage wie man zukünftig weiter machen will, egal wie das zu besagtem Termin ausgeht. Nds wird auf Grund der Kündigungsfristen so und so auch 2014 Mitglied im VDSF sein. Zur Erinnerung: Bayern hat schon vor über einem halben Jahr rechtsgültig die Mitgliedschaft gekündigt, muss aber noch dabei bleiben.

Zur persönlichen Haftung: Vergiss es!
Erstens wird schon in jedem mittelprächtigen Ratgeber für Vereine und Organisationen darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Versicherung der Vorstände gegen solche Haftungsansprüche notwendig ist. Und außerdem wird so ein Haftungsfall gar nicht eintreten. Man muss das Finanzproblem nur entsprechend in den zuständige Gremien beraten, dabei die Problemlage benennen und bewerten , darüber dann abstimmen und das auch entsprechend in das Protokoll aufnehmen. 

Unabhängig von Fristen und technisch/taktischen Hickhack ist doch die spannende Frage, wie zukünftig die Entscheidungsprozesse gestaltet werden. Und Nds will da vorlegen. Und dann mal schauen ob die großen Organisationen dann nachziehen wollen oder gar müssen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Nds wird auf Grund der Kündigungsfristen so und so auch 2014 Mitglied im VDSF sein. Zur Erinnerung: Bayern hat schon vor über einem halben Jahr rechtsgültig die Mitgliedschaft gekündigt, muss aber noch dabei bleiben.


Das sieht NDS anders mit einem Sonderkündigungsrecht bei erfolgter Fusion.
Besonders schwere Gründe..
Bayern hat ja regulär gekündigt um Druck zu machen, genau wie Thüringen..
Bei Brandenburg wird das schwierig, da die zuerst ne Satzungsänderung brauchen, da satzungsgemäß DAV-Mitglied.
Zudem glaube ich ja eh nicht, dass es dazu kommt, weil sie die Mehrheit wohl nicht für eine Fusion zusammen kriegen werden.

Zur persönlichen Haftung:
Bei der bisher bewiesenen "Kompetenz"  wäre ich da nicht so sicher, dass da nicht große Lücken wären.....

Und um der Haftung zu entgehen muss man RECHTZEITIG beraten und dagegen handeln.
Da im VDSF angeblich schon seit 2010 klar war, das allerspätestens (ohne Fusion) 2015 die Beiträge relevant erhöht werden müssen, weiss ich nicht, wie das einzuschätzen ist - ist aber eh nur "Nebenkriegsschauplatz"...

Denn damit hast Du vollkommen recht:


> Unabhängig von Fristen und technisch/taktischen Hickhack ist doch die spannende Frage, wie zukünftig die Entscheidungsprozesse gestaltet werden. Und Nds will da vorlegen. Und dann mal schauen ob die großen Organisationen dann nachziehen wollen oder gar müssen.



Und da gärts diesbezüglich ja im VDSF nicht nur in NDS...........

Und genau das wäre ja der Beginn des von mir angemerkten Kulturwandels..

Inwieweit da die jetzige Fraktion der ewiggestrigen im VDSF einsichtig zeigen werden, dass man sich ändern muss, wird sich zeigen. 

Und es wird mehr Änderung brauchen, als viele glauben - auch wahrscheinlich mehr als NDS das denkt.

Man kann ja schlecht auf jemanden zugehen, der wegrennt...
Und jemanden der davonrennt, kann man auch keine Kohle aus der Tasche ziehen..

Daher ist das ohne wirklichen Kulturwandel zum scheitern verurteilt..


----------



## Sharpo (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na toll. Da haben unsere Führungskräfte mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet . Nicht nur weil man es nicht für Nötig hält uns als Basis zu informieren wie man uns Dav-Angler über den Tisch ziehen will nein wir werden noch nicht mal gefragt ob wir überhaupt eine Vereinigung wollen. Ich rede ja nun öfter mal mit VDSF-Mitgliedern und was da zu hören bekomme macht mir schlichtweg Angst. Wenn es so kommt wie im VDSF scheinbar üblich , da kann ich ja gleich die Angelei aufgeben. Es gibt glaube ich , ja auch in Deutschland drei oder vier Jagdverbände und bei denen gehts ja auch. Wenn es um wichtige Dinge geht dann wird sich untereinander abgesprochen und sich dann gemeinsam Positioniert.



Guten Morgen,

was Du von Deinen Kollegen zu hören bekommst sind sicherlich die Entscheidungen der entsprechenden Landesverbände, Kommunen und Landesregierungen etc. und nicht die des VDSF.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Zur persönlichen Haftung: Vergiss es!
> Erstens wird schon in jedem mittelprächtigen Ratgeber für Vereine und Organisationen darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Versicherung der Vorstände gegen solche Haftungsansprüche notwendig ist. Und außerdem wird so ein Haftungsfall gar nicht eintreten. Man muss das Finanzproblem nur entsprechend in den zuständige Gremien beraten, dabei die Problemlage benennen und bewerten , darüber dann abstimmen und das auch entsprechend in das Protokoll aufnehmen.


 
Das ist einfach nur falsch!!!!!!! Das würde bedeuten, dass man einen Verein vorsätzlich an die Wand fahren könnte und wäre dank eines Protokolls und einer Versicherung fein raus. Dann kann ich ja auch betrunken Auto fahren und alles umnieten was ich will- bin ja versichert...Ein wenig naiv Dein Beitrag, oder? Ich würde die mittelprächtigen Ratgeber im Ofen verbrennen und mir Fachlektüre kaufen, dann lesen und versuchen zu verstehen...Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir gerne Fachbücher leihen.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen zu haben, wozu braucht man denn überhaupt einen einheitlichen BV
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, damit haben die LV eher die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme, der jetzige BV erreicht im wesentlichen nicht mehr die Basis, ergo die Basis auch nicht mehr den BV, international funktioniert es auch über beide BV.
Der gemeinsame BV hat welche Funktion ?????
Was ändert sich ohne Fusion, welche Rolle spielt die VDSF GmbH, ist sie doch eine Wirtschaftsinheit mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht oder eher nur der Versuch, mögliche Fehler oder Fehlentscheidungen und deren Folgen in überschaubaren Grenzen zu halten. Hat sich in den Jahren ein "Wasserkopf" entwickelt, der scheinbar nicht mehr kontrollierbar ist ? 
Für mich als " kleiner" interessierter Beitragszahler erschließen sich diese Vorgänge einfach nicht und fragt man beim Vorstand nach, werden keine oder nur globale Antworten gegeben, ist das das Demokratieverständnis der alten und oder des möglicherweise neuen BV.    ??????????
Ich geh dann mal angeln, solange ich es noch kann, mir graust es um die Zukunft ........#c


----------



## Sharpo (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen zu haben, wozu braucht man denn überhaupt einen einheitlichen BV
> Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, damit haben die LV eher die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme, der jetzige BV erreicht im wesentlichen nicht mehr die Basis, ergo die Basis auch nicht mehr den BV, international funktioniert es auch über beide BV.
> Der gemeinsame BV hat welche Funktion ?????
> Was ändert sich ohne Fusion, welche Rolle spielt die VDSF GmbH, ist sie doch eine Wirtschaftsinheit mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht oder eher nur der Versuch, mögliche Fehler oder Fehlentscheidungen und deren Folgen in überschaubaren Grenzen zu halten. Hat sich in den Jahren ein "Wasserkopf" entwickelt, der scheinbar nicht mehr kontrollierbar ist ?
> ...



Viele grundlegenden gesetze werden aber auf Bundesebene beschlossen oder auh in Europa. Und was Europa beschliesst muss über kurz oder lang in Deutschland übernommen werden.

Möchtest Du nun als Abgeeordneter des EU- Parlaments mit 30 Landesfischereiverbänden einzeln kommunizieren oder wäre Dir nicht ein Verband lieber?
Denk bitte daran, es sind ja nicht nur die Angelverbände sondern auch zig andere natur und Tierschutzverbände mit denen Du dich unterhalten müsstest.
Ich würd sagen, gründet einen Bundesverband und kommt dann mal wieder. ich muss mir nicht 30 mal den gleichen Mist bzw. in leicht abgewandelter Form antun.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer:
> Frag doch mal in Deinem Verband nach, warum da seit Wochen schon ne Pressemeldung zur Fusion auf Eis liegt und nicht veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Ob das daran liegt, dass der Vorstand sich da nicht ganz so einig und nicht ganz so euphorisch wie Du in Bezug auf diese (Kon)Fusion freut....????
> ...


 
Diskutiert wird überall sehr viel, dass bekomme ich alles mit, auch in SH.

Nur, einige Landesverbände haben ein Problem. Die Landesverbände, die sich eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt haben und bei denen diese "Pro Fusion" ausgefallen ist, die müssen am 16./17. auch Pro Fusion stimmen, zumimndest sehe ich das rechtlich so, weil sie die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten haben.

Kippen könnten sie das lediglich durch Einberufung einer Außerordentlichen Mitgliedsversammlung, die aber alleine aus Zeitgründen (Fristen) nicht mehr funktioniert.

Von daher weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob Niedersachsen überhaupt gegen eine Fusion stimmen darf, weil ich nicht weiß, ob es dort eine Mitgliederentscheidung zu dem Thema gibt, das nur die Mitglieder widerrufen könnten.

Genauso bezweifle ich, ob Niedersachsen ein Sonderkündigungsrecht hat, da wäre ich zumindest sehr vorsichtig.

Von daher bin ich sehr gespannt, ob es die Abweichler bei der Abstimmung wirklich noch gibt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@ revilo:

Bundesverbände wie bei beiden jetzigen oder einen daraus entstehenden gemeinsamen braucht man wirklich nicht, da hast Du recht.

Für Angler wünschenswert wäre aber ein starker Bundesverband für Angler, der bei restriktiver Gesetzgebung aus dem Bund oder Europa - was dann ja auch in den Ländern umgesetzt werden MUSS! - rechtzeitig einschreiten kann um sowas zu verhindern oder abzumildern.


Ein Bundesverband der klare Richtlinien vorgibt, die für ALLE Angler etwas bringen und die nicht nur einen Teil bedienen.

Beispiel Nachtangelverbot:
Wer nachts nicht angeln will, muss nachts nicht angeln gehen, auch wenns ein Gesetz erlaubt.

Ist Nachtangeln gesetzlich verboten, kann aber derjenige, der nachts angeln will, eben nicht mehr angeln.

Also MUSS jeder Verband das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot bekämpfen, um ALLEN Anglern gerecht werden zu können..

Das gleiche gilt bei Wertungsanneln, zurücksetzen , Setzkescher etc..

Hier muss ein Bundesverband klare Zielvorgaben machen, an die sich auch die Landesverbände in ihrer Arbeit zu halten haben - und zwar unabhängig von aktueller Gesetzgebung oder Rechtssprechung als zu erreichendes Ziel!!

Ein Bundesverband MUSS solche Lobbyarbeit im Sinne seiner Zahler machen, um eben auch Gesetze und Rechtsprechung zu ändern, so dass einer möglichst großen Zahl der Zahler nicht weiter ihrer individuellen Möglichkeiten beraubt werden....

Das wird aber sowohl in Landes- wie Bundesverbänden ein langer Weg werden, da gerade in den Verbänden noch die Generation sitzt, die seit Drosse eine jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche erfahren haben.

Da ist NDS nur ein erstes, zuckendes Lichtlein...


----------



## Revilo62 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ganz so naiv bin ich ja auch nicht, aber hier ist für mich auch eine entsprechende Crux: 
Der BV hat ein entsprechendes Mandat, welche durch die LV erteilt werden, die LV diesbezüglich ein Mandat aus den Mitgliedsvereinen, nur was passiert, wenn die Mandate von Persönlichkeiten nicht mitgetragen werden , hier sehe ich eine wesentliche Problematik
Die Entwicklung der Einstellung einer nicht unwesentlichen Anzahl von Anglern zur selektiven Entnahme wird nur als rein juristisches Problem angesehen und mit der entsprechenden Polemik argumentiert. 
Dies ist ja nur ein Beispiel .... Aber vielleicht nicht ganz unwesentliches.... Gerade wenn es um Mitgliedergewinnung geht, 
Aber egal wie, bis dato hatte so ein Abgeordneter mit eigentlich nicht mehr als 2 BV zu tun, mit einer gescheiterten Fusion wird sich das sicher ändern.


----------



## Knispel (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal angeln, solange ich es noch kann, mir graust es um die Zukunft ........#c


Da geb ich dir Recht - man sollte Angeln gehen solange man es noch kann. Es geht aber bereits los, solche Meldungen klangen vor einem Jahr auch schon einmal anders :
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=445&Itemid=453


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Nur, einige Landesverbände haben ein Problem. Die Landesverbände, die sich eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt haben und bei denen diese "Pro Fusion" ausgefallen ist, die müssen am 16./17. auch Pro Fusion stimmen, zumimndest sehe ich das rechtlich so, weil sie die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten haben.


Das ist ein Delegiertensystem im Bundesverband, bei dem es keinen "Fraktionszwang" gibt. 

*Selbstverständlich kann jeder Delegierte gegen die Fusion stimmen, unabhängig davon, was sein Landesverbandsvorstand vorgibt..*

Er muss sich dann danach in seinem Landesverband gegebenfalls verantworten und wird vielleicht nicht mehr als Delegierter gewählt.

Oder auch für seine Weitsicht in den Himmel gelobt..

Und um das mit dem Sonderkündigungsrecht mach ich mir keine Gedanken, das haben die in NDS wohl entsprechend vorbereitet..


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

sehe ich nicht so thomas.
fraktionszwang bedeutet von oben nach unten aufgezwungene abstimmung.
bei den deligierten ist es anders herum, diese haben von unten nach oben nen klaren auftrag erhalten(sollten zumindest) und sollten sich eben an die beschlüsse der basis halten, egal ob der deligierte persönlich ne andere meinung hat.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so thomas.
> fraktionszwang bedeutet von oben nach unten aufgezwungene abstimmung.
> bei den deligierten ist es anders herum, diese haben von unten nach oben nen klaren auftrag erhalten(sollten zumindest) und sollten sich eben an die beschlüsse der basis halten, egal ob der deligierte persönlich ne andere meinung hat.
> 
> antonio


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Das wäre dann richtig, wenn die Basis ausreochend informiert gewesen wäre und die jeweils neuen Entwicklungen im Laufe der Zeit eingebracht nd abgefragt - was nie stattgefunden hat.

Daher jagt in meinen Augen ein Delegierter nicht nur das Recht, sondern sogar die Pflicht gegen eine solche Fusion zu stimmen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung der Einstellung einer nicht unwesentlichen Anzahl von Anglern zur selektiven Entnahme wird nur als rein juristisches Problem angesehen und mit der entsprechenden Polemik argumentiert.
> Dies ist ja nur ein Beispiel .... Aber vielleicht nicht ganz unwesentliches.... .


 

Ich habe kürzlich in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass wir in Deutschland unterschiedliche Angelkulturen haben und dass wir deshalb fair miteinander umgehen müssen. Und von daher ist es kein Fehler, wenn der neue gemeinsame Verband zunächst diese Vielfalt unter seinem Dach zulässt und die Sache gemeinsam partnerschaftlich weiterentwickelt bzw sich entwickeln lässt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Revilo62 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Und genau da sehe ich auch die Problematik:
Der Delegierte hat einen klaren Auftrag, das demokratische Willenbekenntnis der Basis mit seiner Stimme zu untermauern, ohne wenn und aber , wenn er das nicht macht ist es schlicht und ergreifend Verrat ...... Da gibt es kein wenn und aber
..... Oder es wurde der Falsche als Delegierter entsendet.
Anders ist es bei Berufsfunktionären, die machen das, was der Arbeitgeber macht, schade nur, wenn der Willen eines Verbandes als Arbeitgeber dem Willen der Verbandsmitglieder widerspricht
Da gibt es aus der Geschichte die des Gordischen Knotens -
Zum Öffnen oder Lösen kann man ihn nur zerschlagen


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann richtig, wenn die Basis ausreochend informiert gewesen wäre und die jeweils neuen Entwicklungen im Laufe der Zeit eingebracht nd abgefragt - was nie stattgefunden hat.
> 
> Daher jagt in meinen Augen ein Delegierter nicht nur das Recht, sondern sogar die Pflicht gegen eine solche Fusion zu stimmen.



dann muß der deligierte bevor er zur abstimmung geht, die basis entsprechend informieren.
dann könnte die basis zu ner anderen meinung kommen.
wenn die basis aber erst mal entschieden hat muß/sollte er sich daran halten oder aber eben sagen ich kann das nicht mittragen und als deligierter zurücktreten.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> dann muß der deligierte bevor er zur abstimmung geht, die basis entsprechend informieren.
> dann könnte die basis zu ner anderen meinung kommen.
> wenn die basis aber erst mal entschieden hat muß/sollte er sich daran halten oder aber eben sagen ich kann das nicht mittragen und als deligierter zurücktreten.
> 
> antonio


 
Auch meine volle Zustimmung.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch meine volle Zustimmung.



jetzt bekomme ich angst:q#h

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt bekomme ich angst:q#h
> 
> antonio


 

Wo Du aus meiner Sicht Recht hast, da hast Du eben Recht und dann schreibe ich das auch.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

naja, je nach Satzung, Geschäftsordnung und Beschluss ist das halt auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Im Normalfall sind ja die Beschlüsse so gefasst, das die Präsidien/Vorstände ihren Spielraum haben.


Das dürfte aber wirklich einzelfallabhängig sein.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen Landesverband, der zu den jetzt vorliegenden Dokumenten einen Beschluss seiner Mitgliederversammlung hätte - geht ja gar nicht in der Kürze der Zeit, wie das durchgeprügelt wurde.

Aber das ist eh formalistisches Zeug, wozu man sich durch die 40 LV-Satzungen quälen müsste.

Wenn Dorschgreiifer sagt, es gibt einen Beschluss in SH, dass die JEDER Fusion zustimmmen müssen, glaub ich ihm das einfach mal (wenngleich ich das für bescheuert halten würde)..

Wenn Klasing sagt, sie würden dagegen stimmen, dann gehe ich davon aus dass die das können, genauso wie die sich ja schlau gemacht haben werden mit der Sonderkündigung..

Das gleiche gilt für alle anderen Verbände die zustimmen oder ablehnen wollen.

Wäre das eh schon alles klar, bräuchte es ja keine Abstimmung mehr, daher neige ich eher zu der Annahme, dass eine Ablehnung dieser (Kon)Fusion problemlos für jeden Landesverband möglich ist..


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen zu haben, wozu braucht man denn überhaupt einen einheitlichen BV
> Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, damit haben die LV eher die Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme, der jetzige BV erreicht im wesentlichen nicht mehr die Basis, ergo die Basis auch nicht mehr den BV, international funktioniert es auch über beide BV.
> Der gemeinsame BV hat welche Funktion ?????
> Was ändert sich ohne Fusion, welche Rolle spielt die VDSF GmbH, ist sie doch eine Wirtschaftsinheit mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht oder eher nur der Versuch, mögliche Fehler oder Fehlentscheidungen und deren Folgen in überschaubaren Grenzen zu halten. Hat sich in den Jahren ein "Wasserkopf" entwickelt, der scheinbar nicht mehr kontrollierbar ist ?
> ...





Sharpo schrieb:


> Viele grundlegenden gesetze werden aber auf Bundesebene beschlossen oder auh in Europa. Und was Europa beschliesst muss über kurz oder lang in Deutschland übernommen werden.
> 
> Möchtest Du nun als Abgeeordneter des EU- Parlaments mit 30 Landesfischereiverbänden einzeln kommunizieren oder wäre Dir nicht ein Verband lieber?
> Denk bitte daran, es sind ja nicht nur die Angelverbände sondern auch zig andere natur und Tierschutzverbände mit denen Du dich unterhalten müsstest.
> Ich würd sagen, gründet einen Bundesverband und kommt dann mal wieder. ich muss mir nicht 30 mal den gleichen Mist bzw. in leicht abgewandelter Form antun.




Die Frage, wozu es einen einheitlichen Bundesverband geben soll/muss geistert vom Beginn der Fusion an durch die Deutsche Anglerschaft. Richtig beantwortet hat sie noch niemand. Und es ist auch, zumindest von Seiten der Funktionäre, nicht zu beantworten. Es sei denn, diese würden über ihren Schatten springen und beginnen *für* die Angler zu arbeiten. Ich komme da nahcher wieder drauf zurück.

Zunächst aber einmal zu Sharpos Antwort. Sharpo habe ich nur zitiert, um mir Schreiberei zu sparen, es ist also keine Kritik an ihm. Jedoch an dem, was er inhaltlich, stellvertretend für viele Angler, schreibt.


Auf der politischen Bundesebene wird so gut wie gar nicht speziell über die Angelfischerei debattiert. Wenn, dann geht es um die Berufsfischer. Auch zum Them Natur- und Tierschutz wird dort nur an den Grundpfeilern, der Bundesgesetzgebung, gearbeitet. Ein Bundesverband der Angler hat dort nicht den geringsten Einfluss, ist nur ein Furz im Orkan der sonstigen, großen und starken Verbände aus Natur- und Tierschutz, sowie der Berufsfischer. 

Auf EU-Ebene ist das noch ein ganzes Stück weiter vom Angler entfernt. Auch hier geht es fast ausnahmslos um die Gewerbliche Fischerei, und zwar Länderübergreifend. Und selbst wenn es im Europäischen Parlament wirklich mal speziell um die Angelfischerei gehen sollte, dann glaube ich nicht, dass ein Deutscher Bundesverband sich gegen die absolute Mehrheit der übrigen Ländervertreter durchsetzen könnte. Ich glaube nicht, dass die übrigen EU-Länder sich der bekloppten Angelpolitik der Deutschen unterstellen würden. 
Und das ist auch gut so. 

Da zudem die Bundesverbände VDSF und DAV auch Mitglied in Fischereiverbänden sind, besteht über diese Mitgliedschaft auch eine gewisse Mitwirkungsmöglichkeit. 

Ergo ist ein Bundesverband im Grund egenommen ein Kropf, finaziert durch die Gelder der Mitglieder.

Das ist der Status heute und wird der Status der Zukunft sein, wenn in den Verbänden nicht ein generelles Umdenken, wie zur Zeit offenbar in Niedersachsen, stattfindet.



Zurück zu meinem ersten Absatz und der Frage ob es einen gemeinsamen, einheitlichen Bundesverband geben sollte.

Die Antwort ist ein ganz klares *JA !*

Die Betonung liegt hier allerdings auf *gemeinsam* und *einheitlich* in der tatsächlichen Bedeutung dieser Worte.

Ein starker, gemeinsamer, und einheitlicher Bundesverband hat eine klare angelpolitische Ausrichtung. Er hat klare, festgeschriebene Ziele vor Augen, wie er die Angelfischerei in Deutschland in der Zukunft formen und prägen möchte. Dieser starke Bundesverband besteht aus Landesverbänden, die sich eben diesen gemeinsamen Zielen anschließen und unterordnen. 

Erst dann kann ein Bundesverband wirksam sein und handeln.
Er wird dann immer noch kaum direkten Einfluss auf die Politik des Bundes und in Europa haben, dazu ist er auch dann noch zu bedeutungslos.
Aber er kann dann gezielt und stark wirkliche Lobbyarbeit für die Angler betreiben. Über seine Mitglieder in den Ländern, und mit diesen und deren politischen Lobbyisten im Rücken, auch indirekt auf Bundesebene.

Die oberste Aufgabe eines solchen Bundesverbandes aber wäre, die Geschicke und Wege seiner Mitglieder zu begleiten und darauf zu achten, dass alle nicht nur am selben Strang ziehen, sondern vor allem alle am gleichen Ende.

*Das* wäre ein Bundesverband, der das Geld seiner Mitglieder wirklich wert wäre. 


Zurück zur Realität:

Das wird in Deutschland nie gelingen. Ergo können sich die Landesverbände ihr Geld auch sparen und zum Wohl ihrer Mitglieder einsetzen.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

bei so einer abstimmung ist das ergebnis vorher klar, wenn man vorher weiß, wie jeder deligierte abstimmt/abzustimmen hat bzw welchen auftrag er hat.
das ist normal.
der deligierte hat sich eben an den auftrag seiner basis zu halten.
diese kann im prinzip nur drei möglichkeiten enthalten.

1. klares ja
2. klares nein
3. ja mit nem begrenzten rahmen bis dahin gehen wir mit

so sollte es laufen, dies setzt voraus, daß die basis die entsprechenden infos hat und die vorstände bei den kleinen vereinen angefangen nicht so weit reichende rechte haben, daß sie diesbezüglich über die köpfe hinweg entscheiden können.
und wenn das so ist, dann sollte sich die basis ihre deligierten vorher genau angucken bzw die deligierten die bedenken haben sollten dies der basis mitteilen bevor es zu ner "auftragserteilung" kommt.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...
> *Nur, einige* Landesverbände haben ein Problem. Die Landesverbände, die sich eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt haben und bei denen diese "Pro Fusion" ausgefallen ist, die müssen am 16./17. auch Pro Fusion stimmen, zumimndest sehe ich das rechtlich so, weil sie die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten haben....



Interessanter Ansatz und wenn sich die Landesverbände zur Fusion eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt hätten, wäre das der richtige Weg gewesen und damit hätte die Fusion an der Basis auch die entsprechende Akzeptanz um nicht zu sagen, die Basis wüsste überhaupt von den Fusionsprozessen. Du sprichst davon, dass *nur einige* Landesverbände da ein Problem hätten, weil sie diesen Weg nicht gegangen sind. 
Nun, mein Landesverband in Brandenburg gehört zu diesen wenigen, die da ein Problem bekommen könnten. Mich würde aber vielmehr interessieren, wie anscheinend die Mehrheit der Landesverbände sich die Zustimmung der Vereine und Mitglieder eingeholt habe und welche LV das wären. Da stehe ich doch sehr auf dem Schlauch. Von Deinem Verband weiß ich nach Deinen Antworten, dass immer mal über die Fusion informiert wurde, aber wie hat sich Dein LV eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt? Und wie lief es in den anderen Landesverbänden? Mitgliederbefragung, außerordentliche Hauptversammlung der Vereine, Abstimmung über Briefwahl, Online-Abstimmung...? Wie lief das ab?
Vielleicht mache ich ja auch nur den Fehler zu glauben, dass es überall ohne Mitgliederbeteiligung wie in Brandenburg ablief und dabei haben andere organisierte Angler da ganz andere Möglichkeiten gehabt, an den Entscheidungsprozessen zur Fusion mitzuwirken. Dass würde mir auch endlich den ständigen Einwand von Thomas erklären, dass die Basis die Verbände und Fusion bekommt, die sie verdienen. Ich hatte das immer so verstanden, dass sie diese bekommen, weil sie den Hintern nicht hochbekommen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich kann nicht sagen, wie es in anderen vereinen und Landesverbänden gelaufen ist.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Von Deinem Verband weiß ich nach Deinen Antworten, dass immer mal über die Fusion informiert wurde, aber wie hat sich Dein LV eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt?


 
Über die Jahreshauptversammlungen der Mitgliedsvereine durch Abstimmung der Vereinsmitglieder. Diese Meinung wurde dann in die Jahreshauptversammlung des LV getragen, wo sich eine Mehrheit "Pro" ergab. Bei uns im Verein war es ein Tagesordnungspunkt auf der Einladung zur JHV.



> Online-Abstimmung


 
Dieses Medium taugt dafür leider nicht, weil man damit die Mitglieder ohne Internet nicht erreicht.

Daneben wurde auch 2007 schon eine Umfrage im Landesverbandsforum gestartet, die auch "Pro" ausviel, allerdings war die Teilnehmerzahl sehr bescheiden, somit nicht gerade repräsentativ, wie ich finde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dass würde mir auch endlich den ständigen Einwand von Thomas erklären, dass die Basis die Verbände und Fusion bekommt, die sie verdienen. Ich hatte das immer so verstanden, dass sie diese bekommen, weil sie den Hintern nicht hochbekommen.



Beides. Keine Information und den Hintern nicht hochbekommen das energisch einzufordern, weil es die meisten nicht interessiert.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Über die Jahreshauptversammlungen der Mitgliedsvereine durch Abstimmung der Vereinsmitglieder. Diese Meinung wurde dann in die Jahreshauptversammlung des LV getragen, wo sich eine Mehrheit "Pro" ergab. Bei uns im Verein war es ein Tagesordnungspunkt auf der Einladung zur JHV.
> ...
> Daneben wurde auch 2007 schon eine Umfrage im Landesverbandsforum gestartet, die auch "Pro" ausviel, allerdings war die Teilnehmerzahl sehr bescheiden, somit nicht gerade repräsentativ, wie ich finde.



Der obere Schritt über die Jahreshauptversammlungen klingt nach einem gangbaren und guten Weg. Ich denke, da hat Euer LV Vorbildwirkung gezeigt. Ich habe zwar im Hinterkopf, dass auch bei Euch die Informationen nicht immer auf dem schnellsten Weg an die Basis gelangt sind, aber gut. Da gibt es Defizite an denen man arbeiten kann.

Wenn ich Dich insgesamt richtig verstanden habe, bliebt Deinem LV dann im November nichts anderes übrig, als für die Fusion zu stimmen. 

Das eine Online-Abstimmung nicht als das Mittel der ersten wahl taugt, wenn überhaupt, da gebe ich Dir Recht. War auch nur eine Frage. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen, wie es in anderen vereinen und Landesverbänden gelaufen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beides. Keine Information und den Hintern nicht hochbekommen das energisch einzufordern, weil es die meisten nicht interessiert.



Das was Du bennenst, würde ich als einen Grund oder meinetwegen auch zwei verschiedenen Gründe bezeichnen. 
Es gäbe ja aber auch noch die Variante, dass die Basis genau das so abgestimmt hat, wie die Fusion jetzt beschlossen werden soll. Also in voller Kenntnis des eingeschlagenen Weges und der Ziel einer Fusion. In Schleswig Holstein scheint es ja so zu sein. Nach dem, was ich jetzt darüber weiß, ist hier der Schritt zur Fusion von der Basis demokratisch legitimiert und muss dann auch so akzeptiert werden. Ob mir das passt oder nicht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich seh das Problem wo ganz anders:
Mit auslegen der Dokumente, der Berichte des Wirtschaftsprüfers und der Anmerkungen des Notars müsste eigentlich jeder Landesverband, der bis dato einen Beschlus pro Fusion hatte, auf Grund dieser Informationen sich dann das abstimmen pro neu bestätigen lassen, da dies die Situation ja komplett verändert...

Aber vielleicht bin ich da einfach zu blauäugig, wenn ich dran glaubte, dass Angler umfassend informiert werden und NACH Erhalt aller relevanten Infos abstimmen dürfen/sollen,.

Dass ich schon immer geschrieben haben, das der Zeitplan viel zu kurz ist, um alle organisierten Angler über die Geschichte zu informieren, nach deren Willen rückzufragen und dies dann einzubringen, habe ich ja schon des öfteren geschrieben - und dass diese Ohnmacht (neben vielen anderen!) auch einer der Gründe ist, warum es zum einen immer weniger organisierte Angler gibt und zum anderen immer weniger, die sich innerhalb der Organisation auch engagieren.

Da im DAV-Bund davon ausgegangen wird, dass man sogar  einstimmig pro Fusion stimmen wird (sofern nicht Sachsen-Anhalt auf der HV eine Woche vorher nen Blattschuss von den Mitgliedern kriegt), muss man nun als Angler tatsächlich darauf hoffen, dass der Widerwille der VDSF-Präsidiums sowie die Bedenken vom LSFV-NDS und mindestens 4 weiterer Verbände im Norden und Westen diese (Kon)Fusion verhindern..

*Da müssten jetzt eigentlich einige von euch das Grinsen kriegen, dass ausgerechnet ich auf tätige Hilfe von VDSF-Verbänden hoffen muss, oder??*

Ich finde das alles sehr, sehr spannend und warte da voller Enthusiasmus auf den November...


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das was Du bennenst, würde ich als einen Grund oder meinetwegen auch zwei verschiedenen Gründe bezeichnen.
> Es gäbe ja aber auch noch die Variante, dass die Basis genau das so abgestimmt hat, wie die Fusion jetzt beschlossen werden soll. Also in voller Kenntnis des eingeschlagenen Weges und der Ziel einer Fusion. In Schleswig Holstein scheint es ja so zu sein. Nach dem, was ich jetzt darüber weiß, ist hier der Schritt zur Fusion von der Basis demokratisch legitimiert und muss dann auch so akzeptiert werden. Ob mir das passt oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



das ist richtig.
nur eben wie gesagt, auf welcher grundlage(infostand) hat die basis so entschieden?
wenn eben nicht mal die lv, die entsprechenden infos hatten, wie sieht es denn weiter nach unten aus?
ich will dort niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber ne entscheidung kann eben nur so gut sein, wie die infos, die zu einer entscheidung führen.
und bei den infos hapert es ja gewaltig wie man überall sieht.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das was Du bennenst, würde ich als einen Grund oder meinetwegen auch zwei verschiedenen Gründe bezeichnen.
> Es gäbe ja aber auch noch die Variante, dass die Basis genau das so abgestimmt hat, wie die Fusion jetzt beschlossen werden soll. Also in voller Kenntnis des eingeschlagenen Weges und der Ziel einer Fusion. In Schleswig Holstein scheint es ja so zu sein. Nach dem, was ich jetzt darüber weiß, ist hier der Schritt zur Fusion von der Basis demokratisch legitimiert und muss dann auch so akzeptiert werden. Ob mir das passt oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Richtig, aber in allen Fällen bekommt die Basis, was sie verdient.

Sei es durch bewusste Abstimmung, oder durch Unterlassung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo miteinander,

ich finde es ja sympathisch wie hier über die Einbeziehung der Basis diskutiert wird. Aber brecht doch bitte das Problem mal auf die konkrete Ebene vor Ort herunter. Für mich sind da zwei Aspekte wichtig:
Einmal die konkrete rechtliche Lage: Ich habe mir jetzt noch einmal die Satzungen der Vereine angeschaut, in denen ich Mitglied bin. Ergebnis: In allen drei Satzungen ist eindeutig bestimmt, dass die Frage der Fusion nicht der Mitgliederversammlung sondern der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen ist. Eine Entscheidung der Basis wäre also rechtswidrig, weil vom rechtlich unzuständigen Gremium getroffen. >>> Schaut Euch also einmal Eure Vereinssatzung unter diesem Aspekt an. Besteht da Handlungsbedarf?

Davon abgesehen: Wie ist die Meinung der Basis? Nach meiner Einschätzung ist die so, dass man sagt: Gemeinsamer Verband ist gut. Macht mal. Wenn´s funktioniert ist das okay. Wenn nicht, dann ist uns das auch egal. Wir machen das hier so wie wir das immer gemacht haben.

Das ist nach meiner Einschätzung die konkrete Situation.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Der obere Schritt über die Jahreshauptversammlungen klingt nach einem gangbaren und guten Weg. Ich denke, da hat Euer LV Vorbildwirkung gezeigt. Ich habe zwar im Hinterkopf, dass auch bei Euch die Informationen nicht immer auf dem schnellsten Weg an die Basis gelangt sind, aber gut. Da gibt es Defizite an denen man arbeiten kann.
> 
> Wenn ich Dich insgesamt richtig verstanden habe, bliebt Deinem LV dann im November nichts anderes übrig, als für die Fusion zu stimmen.
> 
> ...


 
Es wurde immer so aktuell informiert, wie diese an dem Tag der Versammlung vorlag. Einen Tag später kann sowas natürlich wieder hinfällig sein. 

Und die Veröffentlichten Unterlagen können natürlich maximal nur die Mitglieder kennen, die eine Internetadresse angegeben haben. Aber für eine richtungsweisende Entscheidung reichen diese nicht aus, weil das derzeit einfach noch zu wenige sind, bei uns im Verein ca. 20% und selbst per Mail kann man keine Entscheidung einer JHV kippen.... Für eine Einladung zu einer außerordentlichen HV reicht die Zeit nicht, da liegt grundsätzlich etwas im Argen, das kann ich und die Vorstände aber nicht ändern.

Das kann in der Zukunft nur besser werden, dafür müssen die Mitglieder aber auch wollen und mitspielen, indem sie die Mailadressen mitteilen und sich PC's kaufen und diese Nutzen....

Bei uns im Verein schimpfen noch sehr viele über das Internet und fragen uns sogar, wofür man so eine Homepage benötigt, selbst die wollen viele nicht. Diejenigen, die kein I-Net haben fühlen sich ausgegrenzt und protestieren auch ständig auf den Versammlungen darüber und wollen am liebsten alles per Post haben, Beitragserhöhungen wegen zusätzlichem Porto wollen sie aber auch nicht bezahlen... das ist manchmal alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## Revilo62 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Sei es, wie es sei, ob Unbekümmertheit, Verdrossenheit oder Fehlinformation ... es geht irgendwie weiter 
Die Basis steht ohnehin außen vor und das ist gelebte Praxis.
Brandenburg hat ja auch in den nächsten Tagen so eine HV zu diesem Thema und ich erwarte hier ein klares "PRO", warum auch immer, in meinem Umfeld ist die Erwartungshaltung gleich "NULL", auch wegen der fehlenden Information.
Ob mkit oder ohne gemeinsamen BV, angeln kann man in Brandenburg auch ohne Mitgliedschaft, ist eben halt nur etwas teurer und in der Beschaffung der vielen Karten aufwendiger.
Übrigens sollen sich zum nächsten jahr die Gastkartenpreise für DAV-Gewässer erhöhen, so wie ich gehört habe um ca. 3,00 €/Tag von 10,-- auf 13,00 €, man will die Angler in die Vereine holen !!!! Ob das der richtige Weg ist #c


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem wo ganz anders:
> Mit auslegen der Dokumente, der Berichte des Wirtschaftsprüfers und der Anmerkungen des Notars müsste eigentlich jeder Landesverband, der bis dato einen Beschlus pro Fusion hatte, auf Grund dieser Informationen sich dann das abstimmen pro neu bestätigen lassen, da dies die Situation ja komplett verändert...
> 
> Aber vielleicht bin ich da einfach zu blauäugig, wenn ich dran glaubte, dass Angler umfassend informiert werden und NACH Erhalt aller relevanten Infos abstimmen dürfen/sollen,.
> ...



Da bin ich in vielen Aussagen bei Dir. Auch in meinen Augen, ist mit der Auslegung in NDS eine neue Situation eingetreten, die es neu zu bewerten und dann neu darüber abzustimmen gilt. Ist aber meine eigene persönliche Meinung und muss ja nicht richtig sein, nur weil ich das nicht kapieren will oder kann, wass das im Detail für die Fusion bedeutet.
Aber da mir dass bislang von Verbandsseite (weder LAVB noch DAV) mal wieder keiner verständlich erklärt hat gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Schleswig Holstein sich da zumindest auf der sicheren Seite wägt und dennoch für die Fusion stimmen wird. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sie wie vom VDSF Bund gefordert diese Infos ihren Mitgliedern zur Verfügung gestellt haben. 
Das dafür der Zeitplan eigentlich zu kurz ist zeigt mir, dass wir in Brandenburg da bislang nichts von wissen. Aber kann ja in anderen Bundesländern wie z.B. in ansatzweise in NDS oder eben auch in Schleswig Holstein besser gelaufen sein. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist richtig.
> nur eben wie gesagt, auf welcher grundlage(infostand) hat die basis so entschieden?
> wenn eben nicht mal die lv, die entsprechenden infos hatten, wie sieht es denn weiter nach unten aus?
> ich will dort niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber ne entscheidung kann eben nur so gut sein, wie die infos, die zu einer entscheidung führen.
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich wie Du und würde mich daher auch weiterhin dafür interessieren, wie es in den, nach Dorschgreifers Aussage, vielen andere LV gelaufen ist, die dazu an der Basis über die Fusion abgestimmt haben. Bislang kann ich das nur für SH einschätzen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Wie ist die Meinung der Basis? Nach meiner Einschätzung ist die so, dass man sagt: Gemeinsamer Verband ist gut. Macht mal. Wenn´s funktioniert ist das okay. Wenn nicht, dann ist uns das auch egal. Wir machen das hier so wie wir das immer gemacht haben.
> 
> Das ist nach meiner Einschätzung die konkrete Situation.


 
Ja, ich denke in der Masse ist das so.

Alle, die jahrelang im VDSF waren, haben mit den Vorgaben gelebt und sogar nicht schlecht, die haben da keine Probleme mit. Und der VDSF ist ja nicht alles, sondern die Landesfischereigesetze schränken ja teilweise erheblich ein.

Wenn sich die Angler in einem Bundesland das Nachtangelverbot gefallen lassen, dann sehe ich das als deren persönliches Problem, da müssen die dann in ihrem Bundesland klare Forderungen an die Vereinsvorstände und die dann an die Landesverbandsvorstände stellen und nicht locker lassen, im Zweifel "nicht entlasten". Das es anders geht zeigen die restlichen Bundesländer, in denen es sowas nicht gibt. Das immer als Verantwortung auf die Bundesverbandsebene zu schieben ist für mich nach wie vor sachlich falsch.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...würde mich daher auch  weiterhin dafür interessieren, wie es in den, nach Dorschgreifers  Aussage, vielen andere LV gelaufen ist, die dazu an der Basis über die  Fusion abgestimmt haben. ...





Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...
> Einmal die konkrete rechtliche Lage: Ich habe mir jetzt noch einmal die Satzungen der Vereine angeschaut, in denen ich Mitglied bin. Ergebnis: In allen drei Satzungen ist eindeutig bestimmt, dass die Frage der Fusion nicht der Mitgliederversammlung sondern der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen ist. Eine Entscheidung der Basis wäre also rechtswidrig, weil vom rechtlich unzuständigen Gremium getroffen. >>> Schaut Euch also einmal Eure Vereinssatzung unter diesem Aspekt an. Besteht da Handlungsbedarf...



OK, dann gehört Bayern schon mal nicht zu den "vielen anderen LV", an denen die Fusion von der Basis legitimiert ist.
Übrigens ist in meiner Vereinssatzung (Brandenburg) eine Fusion auf Bundesebene garnicht Bestandteil dieser. Wohl aber der Hinweis in mehreren Paragraphen, dass man dem DAV angehört;+. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich wie Du und würde mich daher auch weiterhin dafür interessieren, wie es in den, nach Dorschgreifers Aussage, vielen andere LV gelaufen ist, die dazu an der Basis über die Fusion abgestimmt haben. Bislang kann ich das nur für SH einschätzen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


 
Eventuell sollten wir hier den Begriff "Basis" mal genauer diefinieren! Wie ist es denn in S-H gelaufen? Wer hat wann mit welchem Ergebnis abgestimmt...?


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich finde es ja sympathisch wie hier über die Einbeziehung der Basis diskutiert wird. Aber brecht doch bitte das Problem mal auf die konkrete Ebene vor Ort herunter. Für mich sind da zwei Aspekte wichtig:
> Einmal die konkrete rechtliche Lage: Ich habe mir jetzt noch einmal die Satzungen der Vereine angeschaut, in denen ich Mitglied bin. Ergebnis: In allen drei Satzungen ist eindeutig bestimmt, dass die Frage der Fusion nicht der Mitgliederversammlung sondern der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen ist.
> ...




antonio


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollten wir hier den Begriff "Basis" mal genauer diefinieren! Wie ist es denn in S-H gelaufen? Wer hat wann mit welchem Ergebnis abgestimmt...?



nach dorschgreifers aussagen ist es über die mv der vereine gelaufen, also korrekt.
wer wie abgestimmt hat ist wumpe.+
entscheidend ist, welche infos zur abstimmung/meinungsbildung vorlagen.
das beeinflußt nämlich das ergebnis entscheidend.
man kann alles noch so korrekt ablaufen lassen, das a und o sind immer noch die infos die zu einer entscheidung führen.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell sollten wir hier den Begriff "Basis" mal genauer diefinieren! Wie ist es denn in S-H gelaufen? Wer hat wann mit welchem Ergebnis abgestimmt...?



Dazu solltest Du die letzten Beiträge von @Dorschgreifer lesen. Er hatte mir da viele wichtige Fragen beantworten können. Allerdings ist die Frage nach dem *WANN* noch sehr interessant.

Hallo @Dorschgreifer,
wann fand denn die Abstimmung auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen statt und kannst Du Dich noch daran erinnern, welche Grundlagen da gerade bei der Fusion aktuell waren (12-Komission, Pro-Initiative...usw).

Vielen Dank

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke in der Masse ist das so.
> 
> Alle, die jahrelang im VDSF waren, haben mit den Vorgaben gelebt und sogar nicht schlecht, die haben da keine Probleme mit. Und der VDSF ist ja nicht alles, sondern die Landesfischereigesetze schränken ja teilweise erheblich ein.
> 
> Wenn sich die Angler in einem Bundesland das Nachtangelverbot gefallen lassen, dann sehe ich das als deren persönliches Problem, da müssen die dann in ihrem Bundesland klare Forderungen an die Vereinsvorstände und die dann an die Landesverbandsvorstände stellen und nicht locker lassen, im Zweifel "nicht entlasten". Das es anders geht zeigen die restlichen Bundesländer, in denen es sowas nicht gibt. Das immer als Verantwortung auf die Bundesverbandsebene zu schieben ist für mich nach wie vor sachlich falsch.



nicht *nur* in die verantwortung des bv ist richtig aber eben *auch* in die verantwortung des bv ist richtig.
und ein bv hat nach meiner auffassung eben auch die aufgabe auf solche sinnlosen restriktionen einzuwirken.

antonio


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo antonio,
Hallo miteinander,

die Vereinssatzungen in meinen Breiten sind so aufgebaut, dass alle Entscheidungen der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen sind, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger fundamentaler Entscheidungen, die dann in der Satzug der Mitgliederversammlung zugewiesen sind, z.B. Vereinsauflösung, Änderung der Satzung ...

Die Frage der Verbandszugehörigkeit ist nicht der Mitgliederversamlung zugewiesen >>> also bleibt es bei der Generalzuständigkeit der Vorstandschaft. Ist das bei irgend jemand anders?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo antonio,
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Vereinssatzungen in meinen Breiten sind so aufgebaut, dass alle Entscheidungen der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen sind, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger fundamentaler Entscheidungen, die dann in der Satzug der Mitgliederversammlung zugewiesen sind, z.B. Vereinsauflösung, Änderung der Satzung ...
> ...



antonio


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo antomi,
Hallo miteinander

zur Satzung: Das ist die innere Grundordnung, die sich ein Verein selbst gibt. Kein Zwang von Außen, lupenreine demokratische Selbstorganisation. Man sollte sich dann halt schon überlegen, was man der Vorstandschaft zuweist und was man selbst als Mitgliederversammlung entscheidet.

Zur Praxis: Bei uns ist es so, dass sowohl die Vorstandschaft zu diesem Thema informiert als auch die Verbandsfunktionäre, die immer eingeladen und vor Ort sind. 
Nur wenn dieser Tagesortnungspunkt dran ist, dann geht die eine Hälfte aufs WC und die andere raus vor den  Saal zur Raucherpause. Das Thema "Verbandsarbeit" ist ähnlich beliebt wie "Ehrung verdienter Vereinsmitglieder". Da laufen alle davon.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo antomi,
> Hallo miteinander
> 
> zur Satzung: Das ist die innere Grundordnung, die sich ein Verein selbst gibt. Kein Zwang von Außen, lupenreine demokratische Selbstorganisation. Man sollte sich dann halt schon überlegen, was man der Vorstandschaft zuweist und was man selbst als Mitgliederversammlung entscheidet.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dazu solltest Du die letzten Beiträge von @Dorschgreifer lesen. Er hatte mir da viele wichtige Fragen beantworten können. Allerdings ist die Frage nach dem *WANN* noch sehr interessant.
> 
> Hallo @Dorschgreifer,
> wann fand denn die Abstimmung auf den Jahreshauptversammlungen statt und kannst Du Dich noch daran erinnern, welche Grundlagen da gerade bei der Fusion aktuell waren (12-Komission, Pro-Initiative...usw).
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich ab 2007 ständig.

Es wurde immer über den aktuellen Stand informiert und eine Meinungsabfrage gemacht. Auch über die Auflösung/Absetzung der 12-Kommission wurde diskutiert.

Der Satzungsvorschlag, der ja den meisten Vereinssatzungen extrem nah ist ist bei uns bekannt und warum soll etwas für schlecht befunden werden, was so auch die Vereine haben und es klappt... Rechtlich können aber die wenigsten Mitglieder diese bewerten.

Letztmalig auf unserer Mitgliederversammlung am letzten Freitag. Aber auch da stand das Thema Defizit (die Unterlagen standen für Interessierte zur Verfügung) beim Jahresabschluss auf der Argenda und man war sich einig, das auch wir im Verein mal 3 Jahre Minus gemacht haben, danach aber wieder alles im Lot war und die Rücklagen sogar wieder auf Stand gebracht werden konnten. Es wurde auch gesagt, dass die Fusion ansich Geld kostet und zumindest diese Kosten nach einer Fusion wegfallen würden, was auch schon den Haushalt sanieren könnte. Es war aber nach wie vor keiner gegen diese Fusion.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, ich kann hier nur für 2 Vereine in SH sprechen, wie es in den anderen Vereinen läuft, keine Ahnung. Zumindest bei den Anwesenden Vereinen der letzten LV-JHV 2012 haben die Vorsitzenden ihre Stimme abgegeben, ich denke, dafür haben sie ihre Mitglieder befragt, sollten sie zumindest...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo antonio,
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Vereinssatzungen in meinen Breiten sind so aufgebaut, dass alle Entscheidungen der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen sind, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger fundamentaler Entscheidungen, die dann in der Satzug der Mitgliederversammlung zugewiesen sind, z.B. Vereinsauflösung, Änderung der Satzung ...
> ...


 
Bei uns liegt die Entscheidung zu den meisten Dingen, die den Verein betreffen in der Hand der Mitglieder... ,alles andere würde ich für gefährlich empfinden. Die Vorstandsmitglieder können lediglich ihr Veto einlegen, wenn irgend eine Mitgliederforderung gegen geltende Gesetze verstößt, dieser Forderung darf dann nicht nachgekommen werden..


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

dorschgreifer volle zustimmung#h
richtig und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß es satzungen gibt wo der vorstand gegen den willen der mitglieder entscheiden *muß*.
es kann zwar sein, daß drinsteht: 

über ...... entscheidet der vorstand

dies schließt aber nicht aus, daß der vorstand entsprechend der mehrheit der mitglieder entscheidet.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...die Vereinssatzungen in meinen Breiten sind so aufgebaut, dass alle Entscheidungen der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen sind, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger fundamentaler Entscheidungen, die dann in der Satzug der Mitgliederversammlung zugewiesen sind, z.B. Vereinsauflösung, Änderung der Satzung ...
> 
> Die Frage der Verbandszugehörigkeit ist nicht der Mitgliederversamlung zugewiesen >>> also bleibt es bei der Generalzuständigkeit der Vorstandschaft. Ist das bei irgend jemand anders?
> 
> ...



Ja ist bei uns anders:



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...Übrigens ist in meiner Vereinssatzung (Brandenburg) eine Fusion auf  Bundesebene garnicht Bestandteil dieser. Wohl aber der Hinweis der Hinweis in mehreren Paragraphen, dass man dem DAV angehört...



Und die Mitgliedschaft im DAV ist für uns lange und oft gut gelebte Tradition und somit in der Satzung verankert und gehört zu den von Dir genannten "fundamentalen Entscheidungen". Die rührt nicht zuletzt daher, dass wir als Verein zwar ein eigenes Wassergrundstück mit Steganlagen und Vereinsheim unser eigen nennen dürfen, sondern ohne die Mitgliedschaft im LAVB des DAV nicht ohne Weiteres Zugang zu den Verbandsgewässern des LAVB hätten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

tomasz solche sachen wie mitgliedschaft in nem verband etc.
würde ich gar nicht in ner satzung festschreiben.
wenn man sich so einige satzungen mal ansieht, steht da viel zu viel drin.
gerade in ner schnellebigen zeit, sollte man eben nur grundsätzliche (deswegen ja auch satzung) dinge hineinschreiben.
wegen jeder pillepalle dann ne satzung ändern wird schwierig.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ab 2007 ständig.
> 
> Es wurde immer über den aktuellen Stand informiert und eine Meinungsabfrage gemacht. Auch über die Auflösung/Absetzung der 12-Kommission wurde diskutiert.
> 
> ...



So stelle ich mir das vor und würde es mir auch für meinen Verein und meinen LAV wünschen. 
Mich wundert zwar ein Stück dass man trotz des über das AB  bekannt gewordenen HickHacks (und hier meine ich explizit nur die Infos und nicht die Kommentierungen) und der sich ständig verändernden Vorzeichen, wer wann wo beim Fusionsprozess mit macht, immer wieder für die Fortsetzung gestimmt hat, aber bei einer vernünftigen Erklärung dieser Prozesse kann das schon Sinn gemacht haben. 
Wenn Du nicht so verdammt weit weg wärst, würde ich glatt meine erste Mitgliedschaft in einem dem VDSF-Landesverband zugehörigen Verein anmelden:q. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> tomasz solche sdachen wie mitgliedschaft in nem verband etc.
> würde ich gar nicht in ner satzung festschreiben.
> wenn man sich so einige satzungen mal ansieht, steht da viel zu viel drin.
> gerade in ner schnellebigen zeit, sollte man eben nur grundsätzliche, deswegen ja auch satzung, hineinschreiben.
> ...



Dieses Passung in der Verinssatzung ist schon sehr lange drin und einige der Gründe dazu hatte ich bereits formulliert. Ich bin sogar ein wenig froh drum, denn auch im LAVB steht meines Wissens die Mitgliedschft im DAV-Bund verankert. Viellicht nicht ohne Grund, wenn man bedenkt, wie nach der Wende der VDSF in den neuen Bundesländern um Mitglieder gebuhlt hat. Und heute muss man sich in meinen Auugen eben eine Mehrheit für den satzungsgemäßen Austritt aus dem DAV sichern. Und das ist auch gut so (womit ich nicht den Austritt meine#t).

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Fischer am Inn (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> solche sachen wie mitgliedschaft in nem verband etc.
> würde ich gar nicht in ner satzung festschreiben.


 
Das kann man schon so machen, dass man nicht alle Aufgaben mit Ausnahme besonders definierter Einzelfälle der Vorstandschaft zuweist. Eine der Konsequenzen ist, dass die Vereisvertreter auf allen übergeordnete Arbeitsebenen erklären müssen, dass sie zu dere Sache nichts sagen können und damit zunächst die Ablehnung erklären mussen bis sie die Meinung der Basis eingeholt haben.
Das bedeutet Mitgliederversammlungen mindeste im Zweimonatsrythmus.
Wenn es bei Euch keine Generalzuständigkeit der Vorstandschaft gibt, wieviele Anträge zur Mitgliederversammlung habt Ihr dann pro Jahr? Oder liegt genau in dieser Struktur der Grund, das gar nichts passiert?

Bei mir ist eher die Mitgliedermasse träge und die Vorstandschaft agil. Ist das bei Euch anders? Wie viele Anträge aus der Basis habt Ihr pro Jahr? Bei mir sind das lediglichm ein bis zwei. Bei Euch zehn oder zwanzig? Oder ist Euer Verein Tod?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo antonio,
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Vereinssatzungen in meinen Breiten sind so aufgebaut, dass alle Entscheidungen der Vorstandschaft zugewiesen sind, mit Ausnahme einiger weniger fundamentaler Entscheidungen, die dann in der Satzug der Mitgliederversammlung zugewiesen sind, z.B. Vereinsauflösung, Änderung der Satzung ...
> ...


Hab mich natürlich auch nochmal rückversichert und einige Telefonate gehabt, weil ich ja wie gesagt da auch nicht die volle Ahnung hatte bez. Delegierten etc..:
So wie das schreibst ist das zumindest im VDSF auch in den Landesverbänden relativ übergeifend.

Da die Landesverbände im Bund Mitglieder sind, sind da die Präsidien/Vorstände sozusagen die Stimmen,  welche auch das Verhalten des Landesverbandes im Bund bestimmen..

Es kommt auf den jeweiligen Landesverband an, wie der seine Delegierten bestimmt und welche Rechte er diesen einräumt.

In NDS werden diese Delegierten gewählt und nicht ernannt z. B...

Dass es in  Niedersachsen unter Präsidium und allen Delegierten einstimmig ist, gegen diese Art der Fusion zu stimmen, hatte ich ja schon veröffentlicht.

Ebenso wie im Falle dessen, dass unerwarterterweise denoch die Fusion kommen sollte, von dem da laut Verband selbstverständlich gegebenen Sonderkündigungsrecht vorsorglich direkt Gebrauch zu machen.

Das dann aber im Nachgang auf Grund der Wichtigkeit nochmal von einer Mitgliederversammlung bestätigen zu lassen, ums absolut sattelfest zu kriegen.

Ich kann das aber jetzt nicht für alle der mir bekannten 5 Landesverbände, die gegen die Fusion stimmen wollen, so sicher sagen wie für Niedersachsen - nur für 2 weitere..

Die hätten aber schon mal ca. 50 Stimmen von 223 (Stand letzte HV...) gegen die Fusion.

Mit den anderen beiden kommen da nochmal über ca. 20 Stimmen dazu..

Dass dabei noch nicht alle die Verbände sind, die mal in der Initiative waren, aber nun nicht mehr dabei (bzw. nur einer ist da mitgezählt) und sich dann gegen diese Fusion entschieden haben, sollte man bedenken.

Genauso wie die Probeabstimmung im Verbandsausschuss, bei der ja die Hälfte der Stimmanteile in einer HV gegen diese Art der Fusion war und die verschieben wollte.

Wobei 2 Verbände, die damals für die sofortige Fusion gestimmt hatten, heute auch zu denen gehören, die dagegen stimmen wollen, mit ca. 20 Stimmen..

Oder anders gesagt:
Während im VDSF die Front derer, die diese Art der Fusion unbedingt jetzt in 2012 noch wollen, immer weiter abbröckelt, nimmt sowohl die Zahl der klaren Ablehner genauso deutlich zu wie derer, die inzwischen eher zur Ablehnung neigen.

Dabei gibt es 2 Hauptursachen:
Das finanzielle (auch der Haushaltsentwurf des VDSF für 2012 ist wohl trotz Wegfalls der Gelder für die grüne Woche/Messen (-120.000, nur noch 5.000 veranschlagt) wohl eher als äußerst eng gestrickt zu bezeichnen)...

Und die in den Augen mancher Verbände nicht ausreichende und viel zu langsame Informationspolitik des Bundesverbandes sowie die von einigen als undemokratisch empfundene Kandidatenkür.

Wie sich das bei der Abstimmung dann konkret niederschlägt und was in den 3 Wochen bis dahin noch alles passiert und rumgemauschelt wird, das traue ich mich aber nicht vorherzusagen. 


Aber nen Kasten Bier würd ich inzwischen setzen, dass die Fusion so im November nicht kommen wird..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wie viele Anträge aus der Basis habt Ihr pro Jahr? Bei mir sind das lediglichm ein bis zwei. Bei Euch zehn oder zwanzig? Oder ist Euer Verein Tod?


 
Warum sollten Mitglieder Anträge stellen, wenn sie grundsätzlich zufrieden sind?

Bei uns sind es in der Regel auch nur 1-2, manchmal keiner, es gab aber auch mal 5. 

Und wenn ein Vorstand sich mit seinen Mitgliedern auseinander setzt, dann kennt er zumindest deren Wünsche. 

Und wie gesagt, so ein Fusionsthema kommt nicht von heut auf Morgen, da kann man dann aus den Diskusionen der Versammlungen einiges mitnehmen.


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Das kann man schon so machen, dass man nicht alle Aufgaben mit Ausnahme besonders definierter Einzelfälle der Vorstandschaft zuweist. Eine der Konsequenzen ist, dass die Vereisvertreter auf allen übergeordnete Arbeitsebenen erklären müssen, dass sie zu dere Sache nichts sagen können und damit zunächst die Ablehnung erklären mussen bis sie die Meinung der Basis eingeholt haben.
> 
> ist doch nicht so.
> wenn irgendwelche übergeordneten entscheidungen anstehen, so hat der vorstand immer die möglichkeit seine mitglieder vorher zu informieren oder zu befragen, wenn er denn will.
> ...



meine frage hast du übrigens noch nicht beantwortet.
zeit die meinung der mitglieder einzuholen war genug in bezug auf die fusion.

was hindert den vorstand daran, seine entscheidung von der mitgliedermeinung abhängig zu machen?


antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es in Niedersachsen unter Präsidium und allen Delegierten einstimmig ist, gegen diese Art der Fusion zu stimmen, hatte ich ja schon veröffentlicht.
> 
> ..


 
Wenn Du schon mit denen telefoniert hast, haben die denn eine Mitgliedermeinung in den Vereinen eingeholt, oder die Mitglieder von Anfang an nicht mitgenommen und selbst entschieden?

Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, ob sie ihre Mitglieder vertreten, oder nur ihre persönliche Meinung haben und ihnen egal ist, was die Mitglieder wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Meines Wissens ist da vieles schon länger in der Diskussion - aber ich bin ja nicht der Pressesprecher des LSFV-NDS und kann das daher nicht sicher bestätigen... ;-))

Da aber die Fristen zu kurz sind, dass ebenfalls die Landesverbände nicht umfänglich informiert wurden von den Bundesverbänden, diese wiederum von der Initiative am Nasenring durch die Manege gezerrt, das ist nunmal auch Fakt.

Wenn dann solche Dokumente wie veröffentlicht als Grundlage dienen zur (Kon)Fusion bei den schon mehrfach angeführten Risiken und das mit den kurzen Fristen, muss ein verantwortungsvoller Vorstand ja zuerstmal Schadensabwehr betreiben.

Denn gerade das finanzielle - auch der Haushaltsentwurf des VDSF für 2012 ist wohl trotz Wegfalls der Gelder für die grüne Woche/Messen (-120.000, nur noch 5.000 veranschlagt) wohl eher als äußerst eng gestrickt zu bezeichnen...

Siehe dazu auch Haftung, Insolvenz etc...

Man kann sich als Verein/Vorstand sehenden Auges in sowas stürzen, man muss es aber nicht. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man persönliche Haftung vermeiden will..


Daran ist dann ja aber nicht der LSFV-NDS schuld, sondern diejenigen, welche die Fusion so elend und inkompetent mit viel zuwenig Information, Mitnahme und zu kurzen Fristen zusammenschustern wollen.

Und es wurde ja schon klargestellt, dass der (wahrscheinlich eh nicht notwendige, s.o.) Austritt dann auch auf einer Mitgliederversammlung nochmal legitimiert werden soll.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon mit denen telefoniert hast, haben die denn eine Mitgliedermeinung in den Vereinen eingeholt, oder die Mitglieder von Anfang an nicht mitgenommen und selbst entschieden?
> 
> Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, ob sie ihre Mitglieder vertreten, oder nur ihre persönliche Meinung haben und ihnen egal ist, was die Mitglieder wollen.



Punkt für Dich|rolleyes.
Ich kann auch nicht die Lobhudelei verstehen, dass jetzt immer mehr Landesverbände von der Fusion abrücken. Solange dies nicht mit der Basis abgestimmt und durch diese legitimiert ist, sehe ich darin keinen Grund diese Verbände zu feiern, nur weil sie aus vermutlich persönlichen Gründen jetzt gegen eine Fusion sind. Wurden sie etwa bei der Postenvergabe nicht berücksichtigt, oder wo drückt der Schuh? Das muss doch offen mit der organisierten Basis komuniziert werden und nicht mit einem "unorganisierten" Thomas9904. Ich kann in diesem Fall weder verstehen noch bewerten, warum sie bislang einstimmig dafür und jetzt dagegen sind. Und da verstehe ich auch Thomas nicht der immer wieder die "Mauscheleien" vielleicht zu Recht anprangert, aber hier abfeiert, wenn er hier wieder mal hinter dem Rücken der Basis Infos zugesteckt bekommt, die ihm gut in den Kram passen#t. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Punkt für Dich|rolleyes.
> Ich kann auch nicht die Lobhudelei verstehen, dass jetzt immer mehr Landesverbände von der Fusion abrücken. Solange dies nicht mit der Basis abgestimmt und durch diese legitimiert ist, sehe ich darin keinen Grund diese Verbände zu feiern, nur weil sie aus vermutlich persönlichen Gründen jetzt gegen eine Fusion sind. Wurden sie etwa bei der Postenvergabe nicht berücksichtigt, oder wo drückt der Schuh? Das muss doch offen mit der organisierten Basis komuniziert werden und nicht mit einem "unorganisierten" Thomas9904. Ich kann in diesem Fall weder verstehen noch bewerten, warum sie bislang einstimmig dafür und jetzt dagegen sind. Und da verstehe ich auch Thomas nicht der immer wieder die "Mauscheleien" vielleicht zu Recht anprangert, aber hier abfeiert, wenn er hier wieder mal hinter dem Rücken der Basis Infos zugesteckt bekommt, die ihm gut in den Kram passen#t.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



genauso ist es aber eben auch andersherum (was die aussagen von fischer am inn untermauern. hier haben die vorstände auch über die köpfe hinweg entschieden).
deswegen sollte der ganze "plan" erst mal gestoppt werden in allen lv.
eine entsprechende basisbefragung durchgefürt werden und dann entschieden werden.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Und da verstehe ich auch Thomas nicht der immer wieder die "Mauscheleien" vielleicht zu Recht anprangert, aber hier abfeiert, wenn er hier wieder mal hinter dem Rücken der Basis Infos zugesteckt bekommt, die ihm gut in den Kram passen


Ich empfehle zuerst mal wie ich selber einfach anschreiben und nachfagen...
Ist jedem unbenommen..

Und von manchen kriegt man Antworten, von anderen nicht, mit manchen ist man in Diskussionen, mit anderen nicht (gilt für Verbände/Funktionäre beider Seiten).

Und ja, das passt mir wunderbar in den Kram:
Weils angesichts dessen, wie das gelaufen ist, schlichte Notwehr ist, den DAFV zu verhindern.

Und weil mein Standpunkt immer noch der gleiche ist:
Ja zu einem starken Bundesverband für Angler..

Nein zu einem ohne vollumfängliche Information zusammengemauschelten  DAFV als Bewirtschafterverband ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele,  mit restriktivem Personal und ohne vernünftige Finanzierung und das alles dann noch unter Zeitdruck....

;-)))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist da vieles schon länger in der Diskussion - aber ich bin ja nicht der Pressesprecher des LSFV-NDS und kann das daher nicht sicher bestätigen... ;-))


 
Hmmm, also ist eventuell kein einziges Mitglied der Vereine überhaupt informiert... sondern das reines Interesse des Präsidiums, warum auch immer....

denn:



> 12.09.2012
> *Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gesucht*
> *Der Landessportfischerverband sucht einen Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.*


 



> Und da verstehe ich auch Thomas nicht der immer wieder die "Mauscheleien" vielleicht zu Recht anprangert, aber hier abfeiert, wenn er hier wieder mal hinter dem Rücken der Basis Infos zugesteckt bekommt, die ihm gut in den Kram passen


 
Und dann eventuell noch nicht einmal ein einziges Mitglied im Verband weiß, was das Präsidium da vor hat, bei der Abstimmung.... Damit wäre Niedersachen ja geradezu die Obermauschelorganisation...

Aber Hauptsache, deren Meinung kommt der von Thomas nahe, damit sind sie dann toll, da darf man dann auch mauscheln....:q

Ich glaube allerdings so langsam, das da im Hintergrund mit dem AB viel mehr gemauschelt wird, als in allen Verbänden in VDSF und DAV zusammen....|uhoh:

Vielleicht wird ja aber auch Deutschlandweit überall in allen Organisationen und Berufsgruppen gemauschelt und das ist das "Normale"....

Warum regt man sich hier eigentlich auf und stellt so etwas in Frage????


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

ABER (um das noch nachzuschieben):
Ich sehe in der momentanen Situation auch eine große Chance, dass sich in beiden Dachverbänden und in vielen Landesverbänden nach dem Scheitern der (Kon)Fusion einiges ändern wird (müssen?)..

Dank dessen, dass der LSFV-NDS den Kopf aus dem Sumpf gesteckt hat, kommen immer mehr Funktionäre aus den Löchern, denen der Umgang der Bundesverbände, hier natürlich speziell des VDSF, in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht mehr zeitgemäß erscheint.  

Sei es mit Information, Finanzen, demokratischen Strukturen und, und, und,....

Das passiert momentan mehr (lange nicht genug natürlich!!!) als ich es persönlich jemals Verbänden und Funktionären zugetraut hätte..

Und nach dem Hauen und Stechen in Berlin und auch den Schuldzuweisungen danach wirds weitergehen.

Und es besteht diesmal die Chance, dass es nicht nur weitergeht wie immer mit dem und den Ewiggestrigen, sondern dass tatsächlich was vorwärtsgeht auch für Angler.

Alleine das, was an Bewegung gekommen ist seit den Veröffentlichungen von NDS, ist mehr als vorher in Jahrzehnten VDSF bewegt wurde...


PS:


			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann eventuell noch nicht einmal ein einziges Mitglied im Verband weiß, was das Präsidium da vor hat, bei der Abstimmung.... Damit wäre Niedersachen ja geradezu die Obermauschelorganisation...


*Wie stellst Du denn die Leute da hin in Niedersachsen?
Die haben da sogar teilweise Internet, hab ich gehört..
Das ist da alles vom Präsidium veröffentlicht, inklusive der Gründe..*

*Genau daran können und sollten sich ALLE ANDEREN VERBÄNDE ja ein Beispiel nehmen!!*​
Manchmal frage ich mich echt, was manche so zu sich nehmen...............




Und PPS:
Ich finds geil, dass ich jetzt auch noch angegriffen werde, wenn ich mal was Positives vom einem VDSF-Verband zu berichten weiss..
;-)))


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> genauso ist es aber eben auch andersherum (was die aussagen von fischer am inn untermauern. hier haben die vorstände auch über die köpfe hinweg entschieden).
> deswegen sollte der ganze "plan" erst mal gestoppt werden in allen lv.
> eine entsprechende basisbefragung durchgefürt werden und dann entschieden werden.
> 
> antonio



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Das ganze Ding ist in meinen Augen schief gelaufen und niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand hat da eine gute Figur gemacht. Einzig von SH habe ich da von Dorschreifer bislang gutes gehört. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und weil mein Standpunkt immer noch der gleiche ist: Ja zu einem starken Bundesverband für Angler.....



Auch von mir ein klares JA zu einem starken Bundesverband für Angler mit klaren Zielen, demokratischen Strukturen und einer breiten Basis im Rücken.
Und da sehe ich bei den Landesverbänden, von denen es heist dass sie im stillen Kämmerlein und ohne Beteiligung der Basis heute für "nein" und morgen für "ja" stimmen keine Basis dafür, dass dieses Ziel zu erreichen wäre. Und damit ist es für mich als Angler an der Basis schlichtweg Schnuppe wie die Verbände sich dann nennen und zusammen setzen. Da muss sich niemand wundern, wenn sich an der Basis keiner für die Arbeit der Verbände interessiert und dann werde auch ich künftig meine Zeit lieber am Wasser verbringen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Siehste, und genau das ist es, was NDS momentan ändert (und dass das erst ein Anfang ist, und da es aus dem VDSF kommt auch kritisch weiter zu beobachten, habe ich wohl oft genug beschrieben)!!

Hier veröffentlicht das erste Mal ein Präsidium Dokumente, erläutert seine Bedenken und bittet ausdrücklich alle um Unterstützung der Präsidiumsposition..



> Ich bitte Sie, anhand der Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellten Unterlagen sich entscheidungsrelevant zu informieren und die aus meinen Worten ersichtliche Position des Präsidiums des LSFV Niedersachsens auch zu unterstützen.



In welchem anderen Verband, Bund oder Land, wird da so offen informiert, kommuniziert und um Beteiligung gebeten??

Im Forum vom SH-Verband werden z. B. nicht mal Fragen der dort Organisierten zu dem Thema beantwortet - geschweige denn aktive Information durch veröffentlichen von Dokumenten oder gar Mitnahme der Angler...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und PPS:
> Ich finds geil, dass ich jetzt auch noch angegriffen werde, wenn ich mal was Positives vom einem VDSF-Verband zu berichten weiss..
> ;-)))


 

Ne ne, das war zumindest von mir kein Angriff gegen deine Person, sondern lediglich die Feststellung, das Dir Dinge gerade recht sind, die Du bei anderen Kritisierst.:vik:

Wenn ich Dich damit angreifen wollte, dann müsste ich das im Zweifel genau so mit den Verbänden machen..., da habe ich aber noch kein Gemauschel gefunden. Du schreibst das ja aber öffentlich, also kann es von mir nur eine Feststellung sein, mehr nicht.



> *Wie stellst Du denn die Leute da hin in Niedersachsen?*
> *Die haben da sogar teilweise Internet, hab ich gehört..*
> *Das ist da alles vom Präsidium veröffentlicht, inklusive der Gründe..*


 
Nur weil das auf einer Homebpage veröffentlicht ist, wissen es bei weitem noch nicht alle Mitglieder, oder hat der Verband nur 13150 (abzüglich der unorganisierten Leser und Mehrfachleser) Mitglieder, die auf die Homepage zugegriffen haben?

Und bis Dato steht da nur eine Meinung öffentlich:



> Auch meine persönliche Bemerkung ist nicht als Kommentar des Präsidiums angedacht und soll Sie in Ihrer Meinungsbildung keinesfalls beeinflussen.
> 
> 
> Abschließend eine persönliche Bemerkung:
> Als Präsident des LSFV Niedersachsen und insbesondere auch als Vereinsvorsitzender eines Mitgliedsvereins habe ich Schwierigkeiten, eine derartige Entwicklung zu billigen und einem möglichen Zusammenschluss ohne erkennbarer Perspektive zuzustimmen.


 
Da steht nirgends etwas, dass die Mitglieder informiert wurden, oder dass es eine Meinung derer dazu gibt...

Und Übrigends, in SH sind die Unterlagen auch im Internet öffentlich und in der LV-Geschäfsststelle kann man die auch einsehen. Ich kenne sie auch, unsere Vereinsmitglieder auch... und nun....?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Und Übrigends, in SH sind die Unterlagen auch im Internet öffentlich


Danns sorry, wusste ich nicht, dass die das noch nachgeschoben haben.
Habs aber bisher auch nicht gefunden auf der Seite des LSFV-SH, kannst mir gerne mal den Link schicken..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur weil das auf einer Homebpage veröffentlicht ist, wissen es bei weitem noch nicht alle Mitglieder, oder hat der Verband nur 13150 (abzüglich der unorganisierten Leser und Mehrfachleser) Mitglieder, die auf die Homepage zugegriffen haben?


 
Eine Veröffentlichung im Internet ist völlig ausreichend! Wenn die Gemeinde in der Du wohnst eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung im oder am Rathaus aushängt, kannst Du auch nicht sagen "Ich habe kein Auto und komme da nicht hin"- das ist dann Dein Problem...!

Ich habe hier jetzt noch einmal Deine Beiträge nachgelesen, konnte aber nicht so richtig finden, wann, wo und wie der LSFV S-H die Fusion bzw. Mitgleiderbefragung durchgeführt hat? Ich bin zwar nur ein kleines Mitglied in einem großen Angelverein, wurde aber nicht infomiert bzw. gefragt...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danns sorry, wusste ich nicht, dass die das noch nachgeschoben haben.
> Habs aber bisher auch nicht gefunden, kannst mir gerne mal den Link schicken..


 

Honneyball hat das doch am 28.09.2012 übernommen, da brauchte der Verband das nicht mehr. War doch nett von ihm, wie ich finde. Können dort also alle lesen, die es interessiert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Eine Veröffentlichung im Internet ist völlig ausreichend! Wenn die Gemeinde in der Du wohnst eine öffentliche Bekanntmachung im oder am Rathaus aushängt, kannst Du auch nicht sagen "Ich habe kein Auto und komme da nicht hin"- das ist dann Dein Problem...!
> 
> ...


 
Welcher Angelverein oder Angelverband hängt sowas denn in einem Rathaus oder Gemeinde aus? Doch höchstens ein reiner Dorfverein, oder?

Der Landesverband müsste das dann ja in Kiel aushängen...., da hat ja auch jedes Mitglied die Möglichkeit...|kopfkrat

Öffentliche Bekanntmachungen, die den von Dir geschilderten Charakter haben, können nur öffentliche Stellen machen, aber keine Vereine. Die können das da gerne hinhängen, aber eine rechtliche Wirkung hat so etwas nicht.




> Ich habe hier jetzt noch einmal Deine Beiträge nachgelesen, konnte aber nicht so richtig finden, wann, wo und wie der LSFV S-H die Fusion bzw. Mitgleiderbefragung durchgeführt hat? Ich bin zwar nur ein kleines Mitglied in einem großen Angelverein, wurde aber nicht infomiert bzw. gefragt


 
Schau mal Post 207.

Wie das bei uns im Verein angekommen ist, ob per Mail, ber Post, aus der LV-JHV oder einer Präsidiumssitzung, das kann ich nicht genau sagen, auch nicht, wie das in deinem Verein war.... Fakt ist, wir wurden befragt. Und auf der letzten JHV 2012 des Verbandes war ich persönlich anwesend, da war das auch so, ob da dein 1. Vorsitzender war, keine Ahnung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Honneyball hat das doch am 28.09.2012 übernommen, da brauchte der Verband das nicht mehr. War doch nett von ihm, wie ich finde. Können dort also alle lesen, die es interessiert.


Ich sprach vom aktiven veröffentlichen des Verbandes in Niedersachsen auf der Startseite und in den News inkl. Darlegung der Gründe - 

Und Du kommst tatsächlich damit, dass der LSFV-SH fremde Beiträge im Forum nicht gleich  zensiert???..

Ok, wir leben definitiv in veschiedenen Welten, Du siehst mich da fast sprachlos ob dieses Postings von Dir.

Die habe nichts veröffentlicht in SH, die haben Gründe nicht öffentlich dargelegt, die haben nicht um öffentlich um Mitwirkung gebeten..

Und genau das lobe ich an NDS, dass zumindest bei denen da ein Kulturwandel angefangen zu haben scheint..!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Welcher Angelverein oder Angelverband hängt sowas denn in einem Rathaus oder Gemeinde aus? Doch höchstens ein reiner Dorfverein, oder?
> 
> Der Landesverband müsste das dann ja in Kiel aushängen...., da hat ja auch jedes Mitglied die Möglichkeit...|kopfkrat
> 
> Öffentliche Bekanntmachungen, die den von Dir geschilderten Charakter haben, können nur öffentliche Stellen machen, aber keine Vereine. Die können das da gerne hinhängen, aber eine rechtliche Wirkung hat so etwas nicht...


 
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass ein Angelverein einen Aushang am Rathaus macht, sondern lediglich die Gemeinde und das Du dann verantwortlich bist, Dir diese Info am öffentlichen Aushang zu besorgen. Das war der Bezug zu Deinem Statement bezüglich Internetnutzung und der Klicks auf die Seite vom LSFV NDS...




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Schau mal Post 207.
> 
> Wie das bei uns im Verein angekommen ist, ob per Mail, ber Post, aus der LV-JHV oder einer Präsidiumssitzung, das kann ich nicht genau sagen, auch nicht, wie das in deinem Verein war.... Fakt ist, wir wurden befragt. Und auf der letzten JHV 2012 des Verbandes war ich persönlich anwesend, da war das auch so, ob da dein 1. Vorsitzender war, keine Ahnung..


 
Dann wurde das in Deinem Verein in S-H so (vorbildlich) durchgeführt, aber nicht generell in S-H. Das ist in meinen Augen ein großer Unterschied. Ich habe von meinem Verein nix dazu gehört...

Ich finde im übrigen auch nichts auf der Homepage des LSFV S-H und dort gucke ich beinahe täglich nach...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde im übrigen auch nichts auf der Homepage des LSFV S-H und dort gucke ich beinahe täglich nach...


Dazu:



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danns sorry, wusste ich nicht, dass die das noch nachgeschoben haben.
> ...



Und dann von mir - bin da echt komplett von den Socken, kann und will mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das tatsächlich ernst meinte (dann aber würde mich einiges wirklich nicht mehr wundern..):


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschgreifer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Honneyball hat das doch am 28.09.2012 übernommen, da brauchte der Verband das nicht mehr. War doch nett von ihm, wie ich finde. Können dort also alle lesen, die es interessiert.
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Honneyball hat das doch am 28.09.2012 übernommen, da brauchte der Verband das nicht mehr. War doch nett von ihm, wie ich finde. Können dort also alle lesen, die es interessiert.



Bei allem Respekt vor deiner Arbeit und wie Du Dich hier an der Diskussion beteiligst, aber an dieser Stelle kann ich Dich nicht ernst nehmen. Ich gehe bei vielen Problemen was die Internetnutzung angeht mit Dir mit, aber in diesem Fall muss ich davon ausgehen, dass Du dessen Funktion und Wirkung gründlich unterschätzt und bin genauso ratlos, wie bei @Fischdieb, als der die Seiten vom LAV Sachsen-Anhalt als Paradebeispiel für eine gute Internetkommunikation anführen wollte. Warum kann bzw. hat nicht der LAV das als aktuelle ankündigung auf die Startseite gebracht? Das wäre der richtige Weg gewesen das Internet zu nutzen.
Wir habe übrigens eine kleine und in meinen Augen nicht besonders gut gemachte Vereinsseite, die von etwa 10 bis 20 % der Mitglieder mehr oder weniger regelmäßig gelesen wird. Aber wenn Terminänderungen bei Arbeitseinsätzen, Versammlungen o.ä. dort bekannt gegeben werden, ist das nach spätestens 2 Tagen bei über 90% der Mitglieder angekommen. Unterschätzt bitte nicht das Internet.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...bin da echt komplett von den Socken, kann und will mir nicht vorstellen, dass er das tatsächlich ernst meinte...



Ging mir leider genauso. Wie ich angesichts dessen die anderen Aussagen und Informationen einorden kann...#c.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Tja................
zensiert............
tja............
sprachlos................


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sprach vom aktiven veröffentlichen des Verbandes in Niedersachsen auf der Startseite und in den News inkl. Darlegung der Gründe -
> 
> Und Du kommst tatsächlich damit, dass der LSFV-SH fremde Beiträge im Forum nicht gleich zensiert???..


 
Ich hätte vielleicht eine Ironiesmiley verwenden sollen, stimmt.

Trotzdem, wenn es dem Verband nicht gepasst hätte, hätte er das löschen können, hat er aber nicht.

Und Gründe müssen sie nicht öffentlich darlegen, solange sie sich nicht einig sind, vielleicht wollen sie die anstehende Präsidiumssitzung abwarten.

Und ich weiß ja nicht, wie andere Verbände informieren, immerhin unterhält der LSFV-SH ein Forum und diskutiert das Thema, kann man auszugsweise hier sehen:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page17

Und auch an vielen anderen Stellen im Forum und auch auf der Homepage immer mal wieder, das versinkt aber immer, wenn neue Berichte eingestellt werden, da muss man dann tiefer suchen.

Und ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man als Verband sofort eine Meinung posten muss, die nicht abgesprochen ist. In Niedersachsen ist es ja auch lediglich die Meinung des Präsidenten, wie alle anderen dazu stehen, das weiß hier keiner. Ist die Meinung einer Einzelperson nun für einen kompeltten Verband Richtungsweisend, insbesondere, wenn sie nicht abgesprochen ist?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde im übrigen auch nichts auf der Homepage des LSFV S-H und dort gucke ich beinahe täglich nach...


 
Ich hatte Dir doch im SH-Forum den Tip gegeben, persönlich in der Geschäftsstelle anzurufen, ohne Anonymität, hast Du das schon gemacht?

Du hattest Dich doch sogar für die Mitarbeit im Verband zur Verfügung gestellt, wenn ich nicht irre, oder? Dann kannst Du da als im Verband organisiertes und interessiertes Mitglied doch mal persönlich anfragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Sorry Dorschgreifer, auch wenn Du immer weder versuchst alles mögliche durcheinander zu bringen, es ist Gott sei Dank dank Internet immer alles nachlesbar und nachweisbar.

Auch, dass die Welt (Gott sei Dank) nicht so ist, wie Du Dir sie zurechtmauscheln willst.


			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> In Niedersachsen ist es ja auch lediglich die Meinung des Präsidenten, wie alle anderen dazu stehen, das weiß hier keiner


Des gesamten Präsidiums, inkl. der Ankündigung, das von der Mitgliederversammlung absegnen zu lassen - Du kannst noch so oft was anderes schreiben und behaupten, es ist und bleibt schlicht und nachlesbar falsch!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Zu 6.
> Wir haben im Präsidium bereits eine derartige Situation betrachtet. Bei einem Beschluss, der unseren Interessen entgegensteht, wäre ein Verbleiben in einem fusionierten Verband derzeit mit unserem Verantwortungsgefühl nicht vereinbar. Unsere Situationsbeurteilung und prognostizierten Entwicklung des neuen Verbandes wurde bereits dargestellt.
> 
> Die Entscheidung über eine weitere Mitgliedschaft trifft unsere Mitgliederversammlung, dennoch kann das Präsidium einen Austritt zur Nachteilsvermeidung vorweg erklären.
> ...



Offene und öffentliche Information und Diskussion ist gut - und egal aus welchen Gründen Du das nicht gut findest oder immer wieder versuchst die Defizite auch Deines Verbandes diesbezüglich schönzureden:
Außer NDS hat das noch kein Verband gemacht!!

Und ich werde das weiterhin loben!!

Auch wenn dabei Dein Verband neben den meisten anderen auch immer wieder schlecht wegkommt, weil sie mauern und mauscheln statt zu informieren, diskutieren und mitnehmen...

Aber die Zeit für diese Ewiggestrigen wird ablaufen, im einen Verband schneller, im andern langsamer........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Die *Entscheidung über eine weitere Mitgliedschaft trifft unsere Mitgliederversammlung*, dennoch kann das Präsidium einen Austritt zur Nachteilsvermeidung vorweg erklären.


 
Sie wollen die Mitglieder entscheiden lassen, somit ist da noch nichts klar.

Sie schreiben zwar, dass sie auch als Präsidium könnten, aber den Mumm haben sie dann doch nicht....

Was ist also hier klar?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Dorschgreifer,

danke für den Link, der mir zwar bereits bekannt war, aber jetzt noch einmal eine Frage an Dich aufwirft.

Ich zitiere den Beitrag des LSFV Pressesprechers vom 01.09.2012 "_Wichtige Unterlagen zur wirtschaftlichen Situation der beiden Partner wurden ausgetauscht und geprüft. Im Verlauf des Deutschen Fischereitages in Papenburg wurden Vertreter aller Landesverbände auf den neuesten Kenntnisstand gebracht_."

Seit diesem Termin habe ich nichts gehört und geschweige denn Informationen erhalten! Auch gab es keine Hauptversammluing in meinem Verein seit dieser ominösen Sitzung in Papenburg, so dass wir Mitglieder mit dem dann vorliegenden und abschließenden Kenntnisstand hätten uns eine Meinung bilden und abstimmen können.

Wie soll ich jetzt - wenn vom LSFV nicht fristgerecht informiert - abstimmen? Außer eventuell vor einem Jahr mit der Frage "DAV und VDSF wollen fusionieren um einen einheitlichen Verband zustellen. Dafür oder dagegen?" Tolle Abstimmung...Da wird jeder mit ja antworten. Das ist seriös? Hmmm? Nein, das ist durchdrücken und die Basis verarschXXXen! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!

Und da kannst Du hier schreiben was Du willst- Du wirst auch mit tausend Beiträgen zu diesem Thema die Fusion (so wie jetzt umgesetzt werden soll) nicht schöner machen können. Die haben das verbockt und denken die unmündigen Beitragszahler werden das schon alles abnicken. Die halten uns für dumm. Nein, das sind wir nicht- der 17.11 wird es zeigen. Da wird der helle Strahl - der mal ein zuckendes Lichtlein war - ganz Berlin erleuchten! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist also hier klar?



Dann lies einfach das ganze Interview,lies die Veröffentlichungen auf der NDS-Seite aus dem das alles klar und eindeutig erkennbar wird..

Im Gegensatz zum SH-Verband, der weiterhin alles im Hinterzimmer ausmauschelt, haben die aus NDS veröffentlicht und stellen sich Fragen..



			
				Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird der helle Strahl - der mal ein zuckendes Lichtlein war - ganz Berlin erleuchten


Langsam mit die junge Pferde - noch immer ists nicht mehr als ein zuckendes Lichtlein...

@ Tomasz:
Na, kannst Dus langsam einordnen???


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sie wollen die Mitglieder entscheiden lassen, somit ist da noch nichts klar.
> 
> Sie schreiben zwar, dass sie auch als Präsidium könnten, aber den Mumm haben sie dann doch nicht...



Was hat das bitte mit "Mumm" zu tun? Und gerade nach den von Dir aufgezeigten Weg, wie es in SH gelaufen sein soll und dem was Du hier geschrieben hast:



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Nur, einige Landesverbände haben ein Problem. Die Landesverbände, die  sich eine Entscheidung über die Vereine und deren Mitglieder geholt  haben und bei denen diese "Pro Fusion" ausgefallen ist, die müssen am  16./17. auch Pro Fusion stimmen, zumimndest sehe ich das rechtlich so,  weil sie die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten haben.
> 
> Kippen könnten sie das lediglich durch Einberufung einer  Außerordentlichen Mitgliedsversammlung, die aber alleine aus Zeitgründen  (Fristen) nicht mehr funktioniert.
> 
> ...



ist das doch der richtige Schritt mit Problemen umzugehen, nämlich umfassend zu informieren, damit diskutiert werden kann, man sich eine Meinung bildet und dann den Willen der Basis abruft. Wenn die weiter für die Fusion stimmen, dann bitte...

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....@ Tomasz:
> Na, kannst Dus langsam einordnen???



Den Gefallen werde ich Dir nicht tun und habe es auch schon oft genug betont, dass ich nicht verstehen kann, warum man nicht einfach seine Erfolge darstellen und gleichzeitig auf Misstände oder Defizite hinweisen kann. Warum diese mangelnde Kritikfähigkeit, die die Erfolge damit oft zunichte machen kann. Auch ich bin stolz auf das, was mein LAVB mit dem Gewässerpool, dem Friedfischschein und dem Jugendfischereischein, dem Wiedereinführen des Setzkeschers und vielen anderen Dingen erreicht hat, aber deshalb kann ich doch nicht seine Informationspolitik und das Demokratieverständnis des LAVB verteidigen. Da ist doch völlig klar, dass ich da in Teufels Küche komme.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich schätze Dich immer mehr..........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit "Mumm" zu tun? Und gerade nach den von Dir aufgezeigten Weg, wie es in SH gelaufen sein soll und dem was Du hier geschrieben hast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur als Anmerkung, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe:

Das hier:



> Die *Entscheidung über eine weitere Mitgliedschaft trifft unsere Mitgliederversammlung*, dennoch kann das Präsidium einen Austritt zur Nachteilsvermeidung vorweg erklären


.

Soll erst nach dem 17.11. statfinden, für den Fall, das eine Fusion stattfindet, also, wenn die Fussion bereits stattgefunden hat.

Zur Fusion selbst werden sie nicht gefragt und es ist mit keinem Wort von Niedersachsen erklärt, dass die Mitglieder überhaupt mal gefragt wurden...

In SH hat man sich zumindest schon vorab ein Meinungsbild eingeholt. Aktuell klappt das nun terminlich allerdings nicht mehr, ich glaube aber nach wie vor, dass die Mehrheit immer noch für eine Fussion wäre, zumindest in unserem Verein war es nach Bekannt werden der Unterlagen, letzten Freitag so, keine einzige Gegenstimme...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@ Dorschgreifer: Ich habe gerade im Forum vom LSFV S-H noch einmal die Umfrage aus 2007 zu diesem Thema nachgelesen. Die Fragestellung aus 2007 war "Fusion des VDSF und DAV". 72% haben sich dafür ausgesprochen- aber bereits in 2007und ohne Hintergrundwissen/ - informationen. Wenn das die Grundlage für die Ausrichtung des LSFV S-H zu diesem Thema war und den Beitritt an der Initiative Pro DAFV rechtfertigt, finde ich das auch super seriös... 

Für mich gibt es nur noch 2 Gründe Mitglied im LSFV S-H zu sein: 1.Mein Hausgewässer ist - neben der Ostsee - der NOK  und 2. möchte ich dort durch meine (geplante) Mitarbeit ein bestimtes Thema voranbringen. Sonst wäre ich da schon lange raaauuuuusssss!Auf diese Vereinsmeierei habe ich keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In SH hat man sich zumindest schon vorab ein Meinungsbild eingeholt. Aktuell klappt das nun terminlich allerdings nicht mehr, ich glaube aber nach wie vor, dass die Mehrheit immer noch für eine Fussion wäre, zumindest in unserem Verein war es nach Bekannt werden der Unterlagen, letzten Freitag so, keine einzige Gegenstimme...


 
Dein Verein ist aber nicht S-H! Und es gibt wenige Landesverbände mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen wie in S-H. Ich glaube wenn alle Informationen und Hintergründe zu der Fusion den Mitgliedern ausführlich und verständlich vorliegen würden, dann wäre diese jetzige Fusion in der Art und Weise mit großer Mehrheit abgelehnt!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschgreifer,
> 
> danke für den Link, der mir zwar bereits bekannt war, aber jetzt noch einmal eine Frage an Dich aufwirft.
> 
> ...


 
Was bei Dir im Verein läuft und was nicht, da kann ich nichts zu sagen, hast Du deinen Vorsitzenden mal gefragt, der kann sich auch mal ein wenig kümmern, oder interessiert es ihn nicht? Wenn ja, dann ist es eh egal, dann wollt ihr das im Zweifel nicht anders, wie Thomas immer so schön sagt.

Und nochmal die Frage, hast Du schon, wie von mir vorgeschlagen in der Verbandsgeschäfststelle angerufen udn dich persönlich erkundigt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer: Ich habe gerade im Forum vom LSFV S-H noch einmal die Umfrage aus 2007 zu diesem Thema nachgelesen. Die Fragestellung aus 2007 war "Fusion des VDSF und DAV". 72% haben sich dafür ausgesprochen- aber bereits in 2007und ohne Hintergrundwissen/ - informationen. Wenn das die Grundlage für die Ausrichtung des LSFV S-H zu diesem Thema war und den Beitritt an der Initiative Pro DAFV rechtfertigt, finde ich das auch super seriös...
> ...


 

Habe ich doch auch geschrieben, das ich die nicht repräsentativ finde, schon alleine wegen der geringen Teilnehmerzahl....

Aber es kann zumindest keiner sagen, das nicht gefragt wurde.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dein Verein ist aber nicht S-H! Und es gibt wenige Landesverbände mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Menschen wie in S-H. Ich glaube wenn alle Informationen und Hintergründe zu der Fusion den Mitgliedern ausführlich und verständlich vorliegen würden, dann wäre diese jetzige Fusion in der Art und Weise mit großer Mehrheit abgelehnt!


 
Und was kann ich dafür, wenn andere Vereine den Arxxx nicht hochkriegen?#c

Desinteresse anderer ist nicht mein Problem.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und was kann ich dafür, wenn andere Vereine den Arxxx nicht hochkriegen?#c
> 
> Desinteresse anderer ist nicht mein Problem.


 
Ne, dafür kannst Du nix.

Allerdings scheint es mir durchaus so zu sein, dass nicht gerade üppig mit Informationen um sich geworfen wurde, außer in bestimmten "gallischen Gebieten"  und mir zumindest sind durch Eigensuche und auch hier wesentlich mehr Infos zu gekommen als von meinem LV. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Und wieder mal behaupte ich, dass Dorschgreifer wieder nur versucht vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken.

Es geht nicht um SH, die haben genau wie ALLE ANDEREN Verbände außer Niedersachsen nicht einmal umfassend informiert, geschweige denn die Meinung des Präsidiums dazu kundgetan noch gar Angler versucht eunzubinden und mitzunehmen - außer auf der formal unbedingt notwendigen Mindestebene...

Hier gings darum, dass von den beiden Präsidien etwas ausgemauschelt wurde und per Protokoll festgehalten und unterschrieben wurde, was bis heute noch nicht mal allen Landesverbänden offiziell zugestellt wurde!!!!!

Wie dann darüber bei einer so existentiellen Sache wie einer Fusion durch Übernahme eines Verbandes in den anderen das rechtzeitig noch alles abgesprochen und geklärt werden soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Das alles dient nur dazu, entsprechenden Druck zu machen um viele Verbände und Funktionäre wie bisher auch viel zu oft zum abnicken zu bringen..

Ansonsten ist dieser selbstgemachte Zeitdruck nicht zu erklären, genausowenig wie die mehr als schleppend zu bezeichnende Weitergabe für die Fusion wichtiger Dokumente..


Und auch das sind bis jetzt nur die formalen Unzulänglichkeiten.

Dazu kommt ein absolut restriktives Personaltableau.

Dazu kommt eine mehr als zweifelhafte Finanzlage ..

Dazu kommt keinerlei Festlegung angelpolitischer Grundlinien oder Ziele..

Dazu kommt, dass Angler in der ganzen Angelegenheit praktisch keine Rolle spielen und es nur um Macht, Kohle, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht..

Daraus folgt dann schlicht:
Es ist Zeit, dass es 16./17.11. wird, damit diese unselige und anglerfeindliche DAFV - Chose endlich an die Wand gefahren wird.


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Thomas, sorry aber was ich merke oder nicht, ist bitte meine Entscheidung und - dazu kannst Du aber gerne ne Meinung haben

Freilich ist das Diskutieren, wann wer was worüber wußte oder nicht, naja- zu spät. Abgeblasen wird der Termin vermutlich nicht mehr.
Ich bin trotz allem mal gespannt, wie sich die Herren/ Damen Delegierten bei der Abstimmung verhalten werden und wie sie das nachträglich begründen ( wenn es denn erfolgt).
Ich hoffe mal, sie sind sich bewußt, dass es nicht nur ne "schweigende Masse" gibt und  das unterstreicht zumindest die Diskussion hier, einige Leute, die sich dafür brennend interessieren
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Thomas, sorry aber was ich merke oder nicht, ist bitte meine Entscheidung und - dazu kannst Du aber gerne ne Meinung haben


Wo Du recht hast - habs geändert....



> Ich bin trotz allem mal gespannt, wie sich die Herren/ Damen Delegierten bei der Abstimmung verhalten werden und wie sie das nachträglich begründen



Ich bin auf Grund vieler, auch vieler wirklich überraschender, Kontakte in den letzten 2 - 3 Wochen sehr zuversichtlich, dass da abseits der Ewiggestrigen in den Bundesverbänden und bei den verbliebenen  6 der (w)irren Initiative sich da momentan etwas am entwickeln ist, das für Angler was Positives bringen könnte.

Und am Ende in einem starken Verband für Angler enden könnte..

Man wird sehen - wir werdens wie immer begleiten mit Infos, Kommentaren und Diskussionen..

Aber so positiv hinsichtlich dessen, dass Verbände und Funktionäre mal anfangen Angler nicht nur als Melkkühe und zu Belehrende, sondern als Auftraggeber und Kunden zu sehen wie zur Zeit, war ich schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr.......


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

He Chef, danke für die Änderunghabe ich gemerkt:m

Naja , ich hoffe wirklich, dass Deine Info's stimmen und ein Umdenken stattfindet. Wenn endlich ne Diskussionen über wie und was zustande kommt, ist das nur zu begrüßen und zu unterstützen. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Naja , ich hoffe wirklich, dass Deine Info's stimmen und ein Umdenken stattfindet. Wenn endlich ne Diskussionen über wie und was zustande kommt, ist das nur zu begrüßen und zu unterstützen.
> Gruß A.



dem schließe ich mich gerne an.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Naja , ich hoffe wirklich, dass Deine Info's stimmen und ein Umdenken stattfindet.


Persönliche Eindrücke, keine Infos von irgendwoher...

ABER:
Ein paar Schwalben machen keinen Sommer, ein zuckendes Lichtlein ist noch zu wenig..

Und abermals ABER:
Das ist jetzt dennoch schon mehr als man in den letztene Jahrzehnten an anglerfreundlichem aus den Verbänden mitgekriegt hat......


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Das ganze Ding ist in meinen Augen schief gelaufen und niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand hat da eine gute Figur gemacht. Einzig von SH habe ich da von Dorschreifer bislang gutes gehört.
> 
> nicht von sh sondern von nur 2 vereinen in sh.
> das es in ganz sh nicht so gut aussieht wie dorschgreifer behauptet, kann man ja an der weiteren diskussion erkennen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Manches ist zu köstlich.:q

Da beschreibt *ein* User, der in *zwei* Vereinen aktiv ist ( von denen nach seiner Aussage nur 20% Internetanschluß haben, und einer aus einer Handvoll Leute besteht, die nichtmal ein Gewässer besitzen) und der sich seine Informationen per Telefonanruf von der Geschäftsstelle holen muss, die Informationspolitik seines Verbandes als vorbildlich.



Sind diese beiden Vereine auf irgendeiner Halligen ansässig?



Und dann fordert er auch noch auf, die Informationen per Telefon auf der Geschäftsstelle abzurufen.|supergri

Wobei, eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht der Gedanke.:q

Man stelle sich vor, alle die für diesen Verband Beitrag zahlen, würden regelmäßig in der Geschäftsstelle anrufen um sich zu informieren. 

"Tüüt,tüüt,tüüt"
_
" Dies ist der Anschluß des LSFV-SH. Leider sind im Moment alle Leitungen belegt. Versuchen Sie es bitte in ein paar Tagen nochmal"._





Ouhouerhouerha.#d


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Antonio,
nun, auch ich kann nur von meinem Beispiel ausgehend behaupten, dass es in Brandenburg schlecht gelaufen ist, aber wenn es in zwei Vereinen in SH so gelaufen ist, wie geschrieben und im Zusammenhag mit dem im Ansatz gut gemeinten Internetauftritt des LV und dessen Forum, der Möglichkeit dort über die Fusion abgestimmt zu haben (wenn auch nur als Meinungsbild und vielleicht nicht repräsenantiv) usw. sehe ich da durchaus gute Ansätze. Und wenn es in zwei von vielen Vereinen so vor Ort an der Basis gelaufen ist und in anderen nicht, so sehe ich darin auch, dass es bei einem Engagement wie das von @Dorschgreifer auch möglich sein kann, sich einzubringen wenn man es denn will. Dass ein Großteil der Basis und vielleicht auch ein Teil der dortigen Vereinsvorstände daran kein Interesse hat, kann man @Dorschgreifer ja nun nicht zum Vorwurf machen. Eher dem LV, dass er es bei vielen guten Ansätzen nicht immer schafft das Interesse der Basis zu wecken. Und das da in der Kommunikation und Präsentation noch was im argen ist, habe ich wohl heute lang und breit genug erklärt. Aber zumindest haben es wohl mindestens zwei Vereine geschafft, die vom LV wohl gewünschte Abstimmung zur Fusion über mehrere Etappen und einem längeren Zeitpunkt durchzuführen. 
Da sind jetzt andere gefragt, wie es bei ihnen abgelaufen ist und garde auch in anderen Landesverbänden. Das @Dorschgreifer da nicht für alle in SH organisierten Vereine sprechen kann ist wohl jedem klar. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

das kann man dorschgreifer nicht anlasten und das tut auch keiner.
was ihm angelastet wird und er sich eben auch gefallen lassen muß ist, daß er von zwei vereinen auf ganz sh verallgemeinert hat, also so getan hat, als wäre dies in ganz sh so.
und das entspricht eben nicht der wahrheit.
genau das rumgeeiere bezüglich internet.
und über die qualität oder quantität der geflossenen infos kann man sich auch kein bild machen.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und nochmal die Frage, hast Du schon, wie von mir vorgeschlagen in der Verbandsgeschäfststelle angerufen udn dich persönlich erkundigt?


 
Ja, habe ich- war ständig besetzt- Vermutlich haben einige Deine Vorschlag umgesetzt...

Da ich zu den von Dir genannten 20% mit Internet gehöre, habe ich dann eine Mail geschickt. Die Antwort war nicht aussagefähig und enthielt keine Informationen. Allerdings wurde die Vorgehensweise (Veröffentlichung der Informationen sowie die Abstimmung via Internet) der Niedersachsen kritisert...

Stellst Du Dir so die Informationspolitik eines Verbandes vor?

Aber Du hast bestimmt noch mehr Tipps auf Lager, wie ich als Mitglied Infos erhalte. Mein Verein kann mir im übrigen auch nicht helfen, da dort ebenfalls keine aussagefähigen Infos vorliegen. Was jetzt lieber Dorschgreifer? Bitte helfe einem ahnungslosen Verbandsmitglied...#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Du bist kein Mitglied, Du zahlst nur.
Mitglied ist Dein Verein....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist kein Mitglied, Du zahlst nur.
> Mitglied ist Dein Verein....


 
Ja, das habe ich jetzt auch gemerkt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Tja....................
zensiert..
tja.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich- war ständig besetzt- Vermutlich haben einige Deine Vorschlag umgesetzt...
> 
> Da ich zu den von Dir genannten 20% mit Internet gehöre, habe ich dann eine Mail geschickt. Die Antwort war nicht aussagefähig und enthielt keine Informationen. Allerdings wurde die Vorgehensweise (Veröffentlichung der Informationen sowie die Abstimmung via Internet) der Niedersachsen kritisert...
> 
> ...


 

Da ich weder den Inhalt deiner Fragen, noch den Inhalt der Antwort (von wem eigentlich) kenne, kann ich da wenig zu sagen.

Wenn Du abér wirklich so wissbegierig bist, wie Du es hier darstellst, dann würde ich es weiter versuchen und mich nicht abwimmeln lassen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manches ist zu köstlich.:q
> 
> Da beschreibt *ein* User, der in *zwei* Vereinen aktiv ist ( von denen nach seiner Aussage nur 20% Internetanschluß haben, und einer aus einer Handvoll Leute besteht, die nichtmal ein Gewässer besitzen) und der sich seine Informationen per Telefonanruf von der Geschäftsstelle holen muss, die Informationspolitik seines Verbandes als vorbildlich.
> 
> ...


 

Schreibt ein User, der in keinem Verein aktiv ist....#d

Aber OK, andere Meinungen sind hier scheinbar nicht erwünscht, dann lese ich lieber wieder nur mit. Ihr wisst ja alles besser, dann macht mal.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Zur Info und Einordnung :
Fehlt da jetzt wieder ein Ironiebutton oder meinst Du das diesmal ernst??


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Info und Einordnung :
> Fehlt da jetzt wieder ein Ironiebutton oder meinst Du das diesmal ernst??


 
:b:b:b:b:b:b


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

mißverständnis deswegen editiert

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Info und Einordnung :
> Fehlt da jetzt wieder ein Ironiebutton oder meinst Du das diesmal ernst??



Kaum siehts für seine Argumentation schlecht aus, da fliessen auch schon wieder Tränen und er schreibt für ein paar Tage nichts.

Die Posts von Fisherbandit sagen doch alles aus. Wie man da noch von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an sich sprechen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. #c

Ein Traum sind auch in deren Angelforum die Antworten von den offiziellen Mitarbeitern. Kommt auch nur die leiseste Kritik, oder wird nach einer Laber-Antwort nochmals nachgehakt, dann schalten die sofort auf Stur. Wie man es von Kleinkindern kennt. Auf diesem Niveau bewegen sich dann die Verbandsmenschen. Klasse. :q

Es ist immer dasselbe Problem, wenn in den Verbänden irgendwelche Reste sitzen die nicht das Rückgrat haben, kritische Fragen zu beantworten oder sich mal einzugestehen, das sie Mist gebaut haben. #q

Mit gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen bringt man keine Fusion zustande. Oder die C&R Diskussion voran. Oder Probleme bzgl. Setzkescher. Oder Nachtangeln. Oder Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Der LSFV-SH kann so früh sein, die Rechte für den NOK zu haben. Sonst hätten die hier im Norden Mitgliedszahlen im unteren zweistelligen Bereich. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Es geht nicht um SH, die haben genau wie ALLE ANDEREN Verbände außer Niedersachsen nicht einmal umfassend informiert, geschweige denn die Meinung des Präsidiums dazu kundgetan noch gar Angler versucht eunzubinden und mitzunehmen - außer auf der formal unbedingt notwendigen Mindestebene...

Hier gings darum, dass von den beiden Präsidien etwas ausgemauschelt wurde und per Protokoll festgehalten und unterschrieben wurde, was bis heute noch nicht mal allen Landesverbänden offiziell zugestellt wurde!!!!!

Wie dann darüber bei einer so existentiellen Sache wie einer Fusion durch Übernahme eines Verbandes in den anderen das rechtzeitig noch alles abgesprochen und geklärt werden soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Das alles dient nur dazu, entsprechenden Druck zu machen um viele Verbände und Funktionäre wie bisher auch viel zu oft zum abnicken zu bringen..

Ansonsten ist dieser selbstgemachte Zeitdruck nicht zu erklären, genausowenig wie die mehr als schleppend zu bezeichnende Weitergabe für die Fusion wichtiger Dokumente..


Und auch das sind bis jetzt nur die formalen Unzulänglichkeiten.

Dazu kommt ein absolut restriktives Personaltableau.

Dazu kommt eine mehr als zweifelhafte Finanzlage ..

Dazu kommt keinerlei Festlegung angelpolitischer Grundlinien oder Ziele..

Dazu kommt, dass Angler in der ganzen Angelegenheit praktisch keine Rolle spielen und es nur um Macht, Kohle, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten geht..

Daraus folgt dann schlicht:
Es ist Zeit, dass es 16./17.11. wird, damit diese unselige und anglerfeindliche DAFV - Chose endlich an die Wand gefahren wird.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> ...und jetzt bist du in gar keinem verein.
> 
> antonio



Sag mal Antonio, Du bist doch sonst nicht auf den Kopf gefallen:q. Ich glaube da hast Du @Dorschgreifer völlig falsch verstanden#t. 
Das "...Schreibt ein User, der in keinem Verein aktiv ist....#d..." hat er sicher auf Ralle24 bezogen und nicht auf sich selbst.

Nichts für ungut. 
Aber mal an Dich meine Frage, bist Du organisiert und wenn ja in welchem LV und wie liefen da bei Dir bislang die Informationen um die Fusion zusammen und gab es für Euch die Möglichkeit da über irgendwas abzustimmen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

100% Zustimmung Thomas. Genau so sieht es aus!

Da müsste neben einem Bilanzprüfer auch mal Transparency International rein.
http://www.transparency.de/


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Sag mal Antonio, Du bist doch sonst nicht auf den Kopf gefallen:q. Ich glaube da hast Du @Dorschgreifer völlig falsch verstanden#t.
> Das "...Schreibt ein User, der in keinem Verein aktiv ist....#d..." hat er sicher auf Ralle24 bezogen und nicht auf sich selbst.
> 
> Nichts für ungut.
> ...



ups da hab ich den post wirklich falsch verstanden also sorry dafür.
auch mit dorschgreifer per pn geklärt.

tomasz infos gabs bei uns in thüringen auch nicht,außer dem dürftigen blabla.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> ...tomasz infos gabs bei uns in thüringen auch nicht,außer dem dürftigen blabla.
> 
> antonio



Thüringen hatte bzw. hat noch ein paar Wochen lang drei Verbände. Welcher hat da bei Dir geschlampt? Und hast Du mit den Infos aus z.B. dem AB mal versucht im Verein oder am Wasser mit Anglern ins Gespräch zu kommen und wie war da die Resonanz? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln versuche, wenigstens dort die aus dem AB gesammelten Infos anzubringen, wo ich organisierte Angler treffe, aber weder im Verein noch am Wasser besteht da wirklich großes Interesse dran. Das finde ich fast genauso sträflich, wie die Informationspolitik von oben. Die organisierte Basis macht es den Verbänden eben oft auch sehr leicht nicht informieren zu müssen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> ...Mit gegenseitigem Schulterklopfen bringt man keine Fusion zustande...


Ganz richtig bemerkt und gilt übrigens nicht nur für die Verbände, sondern auch für eine sachliche und gewinnbringende Diskussion im AB.
Sorry, auch ich klinke mich jetzt aus, denn ich habe auch noch ein reales Leben außerhalb des AB.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (1. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Thüringen hatte bzw. hat noch ein paar Wochen lang drei Verbände. Welcher hat da bei Dir geschlampt? Und hast Du mit den Infos aus z.B. dem AB mal versucht im Verein oder am Wasser mit Anglern ins Gespräch zu kommen und wie war da die Resonanz? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln versuche, wenigstens dort die aus dem AB gesammelten Infos anzubringen, wo ich organisierte Angler treffe, aber weder im Verein noch am Wasser besteht da wirklich großes Interesse dran. Das finde ich fast genauso sträflich, wie die Informationspolitik von oben. Die organisierte Basis macht es den Verbänden eben oft auch sehr leicht nicht informieren zu müssen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



tja tomasz so ist die realität, wobei das ganze ein teufelskreis ist.
die einen informieren nicht, die anderen kriegen den a... nicht hoch.
eins resultiert aus dem anderen und umgekehrt.
manchmal ist es eben bequemlichkeit oftmals eben auch resignation.
wie in anderen bereichen eben auch.
und hier in thüringen siehts eben genau so aus wie überall eben auch, warum sollte es anders sein.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Jetzt am Wocheende sind meines Wissens die Präsidenten des DAV zum gemeinsamen Angeln auf der Ostsee..

Nein, ich rufe nicht dazu auf, Torpedos scharf zu machen!!!!!!!!!!!

Aber vielleicht kommen einige an der frischen Luft und beim Angeln ja auch wieder etwas zur Besinnung...

Sie müssen sich ja nicht mit der (w)irren  Initiative und dem VDSF-Bund als Ewiggestrige präsentieren......

Man könnte da ja auch auf die Idee kommen, das jetzt abzusagen und dann vernünftig im Sinne der Angler neu anzufangen mit einem Bundesverband...

Nur so ne Idee...........


;-))))


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Vielleicht nicht ganz ontop: 
Habe heute Morgen, mal im Netz gesucht und mit die Seite vom DAV   www.anglerverband.com  mal genauer angeschaut.
Neben der aktuellen Satzung gibt es da auch Standpunkte zu lesen, die so im täglichen Leben kaum beachtet aber lesenswert sind.
Und das sind klare Aussagen, insofern verwundert es mich, dass dann auch seitens des DAV so scheinbar planlos diese Fusion betrieben wird, oder steckt da mehr dahinter.?;+
Auf der VDSF-Seite kann ich solch klaren Worte nicht finden .
Mich sollte es unter derzeitigen Wissenstand nicht wundern, wenn davon nichts mehr übrig bleibt. Und das sind Statements eines Dachverbandes und nicht irgendeines LV oder eines Vereins.
Grüße aus Berlin  |wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Um so mehr ich darübernachdenke, eigentlich so ganz offtop ist mein Fredbeitrag garnicht, wenn es um Ziele eines neuen gemeinsamen Dachverbandes geht, kann man da so einiges verwenden, z.B. soziales undpolitisches Statement, richtungsweisende Visionen usw. 
Gegenwärtig erscheint mir alles mehr als ein Streit zwischen verschiedenen "Angelkulturen" oder Weltanschauungen .
Aber, da ist es müssig drüber nachzudenken ...... Schade !!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Revilo62,
Hallo miteinander,



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ziele eines neuen gemeinsamen Dachverbandes geht, kann man da so einiges verwenden, z.B. soziales undpolitisches Statement, richtungsweisende Visionen usw.
> Gegenwärtig erscheint mir alles mehr als ein Streit zwischen verschiedenen "Angelkulturen" oder Weltanschauungen .
> Aber, da ist es müssig drüber nachzudenken ...... Schade !!!


 

es ist gar nicht müßig darüber nachzudenken. Ganz im Gegenteil. Für mich liegt der Schlüssel zur Lösung der Probleme genau in diesem Verstehen der unterschiedlichen Angelkulturen.
Eine Angelkultur leitet sich aus der dahinter liegenden Angelethik ab. Und die Angelethik baut auf (letzten) fundamentalen Wertvorstellungen auf, die nicht verhandelbar aber dennoch veränderbar sind.
Ist jetzt sehr holzschnittartig erklärt. Für die Praxis: Macht Euch bewusst, dass je nach Region sich die anglerische Wirklichkeit unterschiedlich entwickelt hat. Und aus dieser Erfahrung heraus wird halt unterschiedlich eingeschätzt was richtiges Angeln ist, was noch tolerabel ist und was gar nicht geht.

Für die ganz wenigen Neugierigen, die verstehen wollen woher sich die süddeutsche (voralpine) Angelkultur herleitet: Lest einfach mal Menzebach. Und da vor allem das Buch „Waidgerechtigkeit“, aber vielleicht auch weiterführend: „Fische uns anvertraut“. Und wenn Euch die Richtung interessiert dann noch Stoll/Gebetsroither: „Hohe Schule auf Äschen“ oder „Hohe Schule auf Forellen“. Dort weht ein anglerischer Geist, der für unsere Region prägend ist. Hier bei uns laufen noch etliche Leute herum, die mit diesen Persönlichkeiten gemeinsam gefischt und mehr als einen Schoppen Wein/ein Glas Bier getrunken haben.
So, das war jetzt eine kleine Tour im Bereich „Angelkultur“. Bedenkt bitte, ob es Sinn macht, jetzt eine Richtung für gültig zu erklären oder ob es klüger ist eine offene Struktur zu wählen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die DAV Grundsätze schliessen nur die LSFV Kochtopfangler nicht aus. Während die "Kochtopfkultur" die diversen Specimenhunter, welche grade NICHT zum blossen Nahrungserwerb angeln, komplett ausschliesst.

Mich wundert, das überhaupt darüber diskutiert werden muss. Die Standpunkte des DAV sind modern und meiner Meinung nach, sehr lobenswert. So wird klar, das Angeln eben weitaus mehr ist, als sich nur etwas für die Pfanne zu fangen.

DAV ==> alle Angler
LSFV ==> Kochtopfangler


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Allrounder27

selbst wenn die Position des DAV die weiter ausgreifende wäre (darüber kann man streiten), folgt daraus nicht, dass es die ethisch angemessene (richtige) ist.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## gründler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Allrounder27
> 
> selbst wenn die Position des *VDSF* die weiter ausgreifende wäre (darüber kann man streiten), folgt daraus nicht, dass es die ethisch angemessene (richtige) ist.
> 
> ...


 

Jo vollkommen ichtig.


|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Trotzdem soll der Verband sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzten. Der ADAC fängt auch nicht an, Leute mit +5L Maschinen auszugrenzen, weil Leute vom ADAC auf den Öko Trichter gekommen sind.

Hier könnten die Angelverbände sich mal erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit anschauen...

Der Verband könnte von mir aus machen was er will. Nur leider sind die teilweise bei der Gesetzgebung dabei (oder liefern Vorschläge) und schränken mich (und zig andere) nach und nach immer mehr ein. Somit stört mich das ganze.

Wenn es mehrere Verbände und Wettbewerb geben würde, dann würde ein so ein Anglerfeindlicher Verband nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen. Mit Monopolstellung und den ganzen zahlenden Zwangsmitgliedern (weil mit Vereinsbeitritt auch eine Zwangs Verbandsmitgliedschaft erfolgt und weil die Verbände teilweise sehr beliebte Gewässer haben. NOK z.B. ) wird das ganze aber für die Angelei zu einer ernsthaften Gefahr.

Die Verbände haben in der Vergangenheit schon nichts für die Angler gerissen. Wenn die erst einmal das Monopol haben, dann werden richtig die Füsse hochgelegt und ordentlich abkassiert.

Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, das sobald die Fusion vollzogen ist und ein paar Jahre ins Land gegangen sind, die Angelei in Deutschland große Rückschritte machen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Trotzdem soll der Verband sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzten. Der ADAC fängt auch nicht an, Leute mit +5L Maschinen auszugrenzen, weil Leute vom ADAC auf den Öko Trichter gekommen sind.
> 
> Hier könnten die Angelverbände sich mal erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit anschauen...


Und das fangen einige zu begreifen an - ausgerechnet in VDSF-LVs..!!!


Während der DAV sich mit Riesenschritten dem alten VDSF-Gedankengut nähert und mit VDSF-Bund und der (w)irren Initiative da gemeinsame Sache GEGEN Angler macht..



> Ich bin immer mehr der Meinung, das sobald die Fusion vollzogen ist und ein paar Jahre ins Land gegangen sind, die Angelei in Deutschland große Rückschritte machen wird.



Wenn die Fusion so kommt wie jetzt geplant mit diesen Akteuren, dauert das wohl nur Monate, keine Jahre....



> Für die ganz wenigen Neugierigen, die verstehen wollen woher sich die süddeutsche (voralpine) Angelkultur herleitet: Lest einfach mal Menzebach. Und da vor allem das Buch „Waidgerechtigkeit“, aber vielleicht auch weiterführend: „Fische uns anvertraut“. Und wenn Euch die Richtung interessiert dann noch Stoll/Gebetsroither: „Hohe Schule auf Äschen“ oder „Hohe Schule auf Forellen“. Dort weht ein anglerischer Geist, der für unsere Region prägend ist. Hier bei uns laufen noch etliche Leute herum, die mit diesen Persönlichkeiten gemeinsam gefischt und mehr als einen Schoppen Wein/ein Glas Bier getrunken haben.


Harnischwels???


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Jetzt mal ohne Sarkasmus oder das Anrecht auf die Wahrheit, sicher ist es richtig, dass es eine geteilte "Angelkultur" ( vielleicht auch mehrfach geteilt) gibt, jedoch so extrem weichen doch die Ansichten der Angler ob im "voralpinen" oder auch "flachen" deutschland garnicht ab, wie gesagt der Angler, nicht Funktionäre.
Wir haben ja nicht nur für Deutschland mit dem neuen Dachverband, sondern auch für unser Ansehen in Europa Verantwortung. Ich will jetzt nichts durcheinander werfen, nur geht mal nach Holland ( nur als vielzitiertes Beispiel) , da findest Du an vielen Gewässern Schilder in Deutsch und auch in russisch mit dem Verweis auf das Entnahmeverbot bzw. auf C&R, nur nicht in flämisch ;+
Ich meine z.B. der Standpunkt des DAV zum Zurücksetzen kommt mit absoluter Sicherheit zum "Wackeln" im DAFV, zumal die Mehrheitsverhätlnisse klar auf seiten des VDSF liegen.
Ich möchte zukünftig in den Verbandsgewässern frei entscheiden, ob der Fisch in der Pfanne oder wieder im Gewässer landet, mach ichheute sowieso schon, nur muß ich 3x mich umschauen, ob da keiner steht und mich beobachtet.
Ich war vor ein paar Jahren in Bayern angeln, Fränkische Seenplatte, war alles schön und auch prima Fische, nur jeden Tag 3x von den gleichen Personen kontrolliert werden empfinde ich schon als Schikane. Nichts gegen Ordnung und Sicherheit, da ist ja Bayern ein Musterbeispiel für Deutschland , aber einem freien Bürger jedes Recht an Selbstverwirklichung oder Entscheidungsfreiheit zu nehmen, das ist schon ziemlich böse , vor allem im 21. Jahrhundert.
Ich lese gern gute und gutgeschriebene Angelliteratur , der Literaturtipp ist sicher sehr gut, ich habe diesbezüglich auch nichts zuzufügen, aber
auch wir im NordOsten  haben eine Angelethik  und ich denke , wenn ich die Grundsätze und Standpunkte des DAV betrachte, eine wesentlich offenere, modernere , dem Willen der Angler angepasstere und trotzdem im Rahmen der Gesetze, die hier schon oft benannt und einschlägig bekannt sind. 
Sicher ist die Gradwanderung zwischen diesen beiden Angelkulturen eine gaanz schwierige Nummer, aber ich glaube, dass unter diesen Fusionsbedingungen nicht der Ernst dahinter steht, was zu ändern, sondern alles schön beim "Alten" zu belassen bzw. zurückzuführen. Hier wird aus meiner Sicht Abspaltungspoltik betrieben, genau dies wird passieren, wenn den LV die Augen geöffnet sind.
Ich persönlich brauch keine Parteien, die alles im Wahlkampf versprechen, die sind eh nur in der quantitativen Minderheit, ich brauch diesbezüglich auch keinen LV oder einheitlichen BV, der den Willen unzähliger Angler und auch Funktionären der Basis negiert , was ich brauch ist das Vertrauen in die Politik der Verbände und ein offenes Ohr für die Basis, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, alles andere ist Kinderkram ...
Noch eins, gerade erst 2 Stunden her, der LV Brandenburg hat die Vereinsvorsitzenden am 24.11.2012 zur Jahreshauptversammlubng geladen, nun ratet mal wofür:
Agenda ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich denke:
Mitteilung über die erfolgreiche! oder vielleicht auch mißlungene Fusion beider Dachverbände und ich kenne eine Menge Vereinsfunktionäre, die diese Fusion unter diesen bedingungen nicht mittragen .... Mahlzeit !
Grüße aus Berlin #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> ich kenne eine Menge Vereinsfunktionäre, die diese Fusion unter diesen bedingungen nicht mittragen .... Mahlzeit !


Ich nicht  - gerade Brandenburger nicht..

Der LAVB ist neben Bayern immer noch Hauptaktuer der (w)irren Initiatve..

Könnte ja nicht sein, wenn die aus den Vereinen in Brandenburg tatsächlich gegen diese Art durchgedrückter Fusion wären.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich werde mich hüten, hier wild zu spekulieren oder Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen, es gab vor 2 Jahren eine Befragung in unserem KV, die wohl ziemlich deutlich gegen diese Fusion war, da sind die Funktionäre her, die ich kenne .....
Welches gewicht dieses Votum gegenüber anderen KV hatte, entzieht sich mir, dazu wurde zu wenig oder garnichts veröffentlicht, kann ja sein, dass es eine Mehrheit dafür gab oder gibt , ich weiß es nicht und wenn der LV meint, dass er damit richtig liegt   ......  wie gesagt, ich unterstelle hier niemandem etwas
Es sind ja auch 2 Jahre ins Land gegangen, nur nochmal darüber gesprochen .... ich weiß es nicht.
Wenn der LV Brandenburg dabei eine so tragende Rolle spielt , frage ich mich ernsthaft was dann das Theater soll.
Aus der jetzigen Sicht werden ja dann die Ideale und Standings des DAV Dachverbandes regelrecht ausgehebelt ...
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Aus der jetzigen Sicht werden ja dann die Ideale und Standings des DAV Dachverbandes regelrecht ausgehebelt ...


Nichts anderes schreiben wir seit 2 Jahren........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo Revilo62,
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich war noch nie in Bayern angeln, obwohl ich dort beruflich viel zu tun habe. Insofern kann ich die Angelei in Bayern nicht beurteilen, jedoch liest sich Dein Posting so, als ob nur dort waidgerecht geangelt wird und auch nur dort die Bibeln für waidgerechtes angeln geschrieben worden...Alle anderen scheinen "Knüppelangler" zu sein.

Natürlich fange ich in S-H keine Äschen im Gebirgsbach, da wir wenige solche Gewässer hier vor Ort haben. Allerdings fische ich auf der Ostsee meine Dorsche mit einer feinen Spinnrute und auf den Kuttern sehe ich u.a. Bayern mit Norwegenknüppeln mit 40'er monofiler. Soll ich denen jetzt waidgerechtes angeln absprechen? Nein, da erlaube ich mir nicht. Das hat auch nichts mit regionalen Unterschieden zu tun, sondern nur mit der Erfahrung und mit den persönlichen Vorlieben beim Angeln! Und da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt. Ich erwarte Toleranz vom Verband. So wie es hier schon geschrieben wurde. Wir brauchen kein Nachtangelverbot- wer nachts angeln will, soll das dürfen. C & R? Wer das für richtig hält, sollte das tun (ich bin ein großer Befürworter von C%R). Das gleiche gilt für den Einsatz des Setzkescher. Wer ihn nutzen möchte, bitte schön! Das ist das was ich erwarte. Freiheit und Entscheidungen für die Angler. Ohne ethische regionale Besonderheiten. Wollen wir nicht ein Verband für ganz Deutschland? Und Du jetzt kommst mit Einwänden, dass regionale Unterschiede diese Entscheidungen herbeiführen und bittest um Nachsicht? Nein, wenn man einen Verband für ganz Deutschland will, dann müssen die Regeln für Angler in ganz Deutschland gemacht werden und nicht nur die bayrischen Gedanken auf Deutschland ausgeweitet werden. Das hat schon der dicke F-J Strauss versucht...Klappte nicht! Und ich hoffe, dass klappt auch jetzt nicht....


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Für die Praxis: Macht Euch bewusst, dass je nach Region sich die anglerische Wirklichkeit unterschiedlich entwickelt hat. Und aus dieser Erfahrung heraus wird halt unterschiedlich eingeschätzt was richtiges Angeln ist, was noch tolerabel ist und was gar nicht geht.
> 
> Für die ganz wenigen Neugierigen, die verstehen wollen woher sich die süddeutsche (voralpine) Angelkultur herleitet: Lest einfach mal Menzebach. Und da vor allem das Buch „Waidgerechtigkeit“, aber vielleicht auch weiterführend: „Fische uns anvertraut“. Und wenn Euch die Richtung interessiert dann noch Stoll/Gebetsroither: „Hohe Schule auf Äschen“ oder „Hohe Schule auf Forellen“. Dort weht ein anglerischer Geist, der für unsere Region prägend ist.



Na Servus,

Jau, die Angelkultur in Bayern ist Klasse, ehrlich. Das Bundesland mit den wohl meisten C&R Vorschriften in sauteuren Salmonidengewässern, wo sich der Herr Direktor mit Herrn Gebetsroither zum elitären fischen verabredet hat. Das Land mit excellenten Wallergewässern, wobei die Waller natürlich überwiegend zurückgesetzt werden. Das Bundesland mit unmengen an Karpfengewässern und einer respektablen Carp-Hunter Szene. Das Land, wo wenige viel dürfen, weil sie zahlen können, und Viele wenig dürfen, weil sie nicht Reich sind.

Und, natürlich, das einzige Land mit einem gesetzlich verordneten Abknüppelgebot.

Merke: Eine Handvoll Leute im Lodenmantel machen noch keine Kultur. Höchstens eine Subkultur. 

Frag doch einfach mal die Mehrheit der normalen Bayerischen Angler.



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht ganz ontop:
> Habe heute Morgen, mal im Netz gesucht und mit die Seite vom DAV   www.anglerverband.com  mal genauer angeschaut.
> Neben der aktuellen Satzung gibt es da auch Standpunkte zu lesen, die so im täglichen Leben kaum beachtet aber lesenswert sind.
> Und das sind klare Aussagen, insofern verwundert es mich, dass dann auch seitens des DAV so scheinbar planlos diese Fusion betrieben wird, oder steckt da mehr dahinter.?;+
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, stammen diese Aussagen noch aus der Zeit von Bernd Mikulin. Der ist inzwischen Leider verstorben, und mit ihm große Teile vernünftigen anglerischen Denkens.

Die "Neuen" haben wohl nur versäumt, in der HP aufzuräumen, oder sie wissen nicht, wie man das macht.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nabend,


Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Für die ganz wenigen Neugierigen, die verstehen wollen woher sich die süddeutsche (voralpine) Angelkultur herleitet: Lest einfach mal Menzebach. Und da vor allem das Buch „Waidgerechtigkeit“, aber vielleicht auch weiterführend: „Fische uns anvertraut“. Und wenn Euch die Richtung interessiert dann noch Stoll/Gebetsroither: „Hohe Schule auf Äschen“ oder „Hohe Schule auf Forellen“. *Dort weht ein anglerischer Geist, der für unsere Region prägend ist.* Hier bei uns laufen noch etliche Leute herum, die mit diesen Persönlichkeiten gemeinsam gefischt und mehr als einen Schoppen Wein/ein Glas Bier getrunken haben.


Sorry , aber das es so schlimm ist wußte ich echt nicht.
Kann mann da denn garnichts mehr tun? Es muß dorch irgenteine Art von Linderung oder zumindest Hilfe für diese Wahnvorstellung geben. Gibts denn viele von dieser Art??


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Revilo62,
Hallo Fischerbandit1000,
Hallo miteinander.

Irgendwie habt Ihr da evtl. etwas anders verstanden als ich es geschrieben habe. Oder vielleicht habe ich es auch einfach sprachlich unzureichend gebracht. Noch einmal:

Ich glaube, dass es in Deutschland mehrere (nicht nur zwei) unterschiedliche Angelkulturen gibt. Weiter meine ich, dass es nicht klug ist, jetzt eine dieser Angelkulturen für richtig und verbindlich zu erklären. Ich bin dafür, die Angelkulturen so wie sie sind nebeneinander bestehen zu lassen. Und dann habe ich noch erklärt wo meine Angelkultur herkommt. Ich habe aber nicht geschrieben, dass das die bessere ist. Sondern das ist halt meine. Und die steht neben den anderen Angelkulturen.

Und ich halte diese Sichtweise (offene Struktur – Vielfalt der Angelkulturen) für besser als eine angelpolitische Richtung für verbindlich zu erklären.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo Fischer am Inn,

ich habe Dich schon richtig verstanden...

Das, was Du schreibst, ist doch genau das, was durch die Fusion aufgehoben wird- nämlich verschiedene Kulturen und anglerische Meinungen...Es gibt nur noch eine Richtung-  anscheinend die "gegen Angler"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Und ich halte diese Sichtweise (offene Struktur – Vielfalt der Angelkulturen) für besser als eine angelpolitische Richtung für verbindlich zu erklären.


Dann sollte man dran denken, dass der VDSF und seine Landesverbände in den letzten 40 Jahren genau das versucht haben:
Den Anglern zu erklären wie sie zu angeln haben - und dass die das auch nur so dürfen......

Und nun geht das DAV-Präsidium und die (w)irre Initiative den gleichen Weg - man siehts schon an den Ewiggestrigen Kandidaten aus dem Protokoll..

Und dass es diesen intoleranten und anglerfeindlichen Weg in den Verbänden weitergeht, muss verhindert weren.

Und man muss froh sein, dass das wohl auch verhindert wird..

Auf Grund der Inkompetenz, der Gier nach Macht, Kohle, Pfründe, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten, den die Akteure dieser (Kon)Fusion bis dato bewiesen haben..

Und wobei nicht einmal Angler auch nur ansatzweise eine andere Rolle gespielt haben als die, alles brav und ohne murren auch noch bezahlen zu sollen...

Man muss Niedersachsen dankbar sein, die Infos und die Kritik öffentlich gemacht zu haben - weil es ein Kulturwandel gegenüber der Hinterzimmermauschelkultur ist, die bisher Verbände und Funktionäre "auszeichnete"........

*Obs nach gescheiterter Fusion besser wird für Angler??

Wer weiss das schon.......................

Sollte die Fusion kommen, ist aber die Chance gleich null...

Mit Scheitern der Fusion besteht wenigstens eine Chance........... *

So gesehen und mit dem plädieren für anglerische Toleranz in den Verbänden, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Fischer am Inn auch diese jetzt so dilettantisch geplante, sinnlose Fusion alter Betonköpfe in verkrusteten Strukturen verhindern helfen will......

Venceremos...........


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So gesehen und mit dem plädieren für anglerische Toleranz in den Verbänden, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Fischer am Inn auch diese jetzt so dilettantisch geplante, sinnlose Fusion alter Betonköpfe in verkrusteten Strukturen verhindern helfen will......
> 
> .


 
eigentlich nicht. Entweder die Fusion klappt in der Sparversion (3 oder 4 LV´s bleiben draussen) oder Bayern ist auf Grund der rechtswirksamen Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im VDSF ganz aus dem weiteren Trubel heraus und macht sein eigenes Ding, auch bundes- und europapolitisch.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dacht ich mir schon, dass das Bekenntnis zu anglerischer Liberalität eher ein Lippenbekenntnis zu sein schien..

Davon ab:
Wenn 3 - 4 LV draussen sind, werden auch die 25% nicht erreicht und es gibt keine "Sparversion"...

Und wenn Bayern raus geht, wurde ja auch die Fusion verhindert - wäre wohl beides gut fürs Angeln und Angler in Deutschland..

Ich befürchte nur, dass Bayern wie nach so vielen Beschlüssen und Drohungen mit Austritt auch diesmal wieder einknicken wird..



Ansonsten sollte man dran denken, dass der VDSF und seine Landesverbände in den letzten 40 Jahren genau das versucht haben:
Den Anglern zu erklären wie sie zu angeln haben - und dass die das auch nur so dürfen......

Und nun geht das DAV-Präsidium und die (w)irre Initiative den gleichen Weg - man siehts schon an den Ewiggestrigen Kandidaten aus dem Protokoll..

Und dass es diesen intoleranten und anglerfeindlichen Weg in den Verbänden weitergeht, muss verhindert weren.

Und man muss froh sein, dass das wohl auch verhindert wird..

Auf Grund der Inkompetenz, der Gier nach Macht, Kohle, Pfründe, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten, den die Akteure dieser (Kon)Fusion bis dato bewiesen haben..

Und wobei nicht einmal Angler auch nur ansatzweise eine andere Rolle gespielt haben als die, alles brav und ohne murren auch noch bezahlen zu sollen...

Man muss Niedersachsen dankbar sein, die Infos und die Kritik öffentlich gemacht zu haben - weil es ein Kulturwandel gegenüber der Hinterzimmermauschelkultur ist, die bisher Verbände und Funktionäre "auszeichnete"........

*Obs nach gescheiterter Fusion besser wird für Angler??

Wer weiss das schon.......................

Sollte die Fusion kommen, ist aber die Chance gleich null...

Mit Scheitern der Fusion besteht wenigstens eine Chance........... *


Venceremos...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und ich halte diese Sichtweise (offene Struktur – Vielfalt der Angelkulturen) für besser als eine angelpolitische Richtung für verbindlich zu erklären.



Genau *das*, nämlich *eine offene Struktur und der Erhalt der Vielfalt der Angelkulturen*, *ist* die angelpolitische Ausrichtung, die wir von Anbeginn an fordern und die von Anbeginn an fehlt.


Das kannst Du einer Rollatorgeneration in den Verbandsvorständen aber offenbar nicht erklären. 


Und wenn Bayern demnächst sein eigenes Ding macht, dann ist das aktuell (leider) wichtigste und notwendigste Ziel erreicht, dann ist die Fusion gescheitert. Ich wünsche den Bayern alles Gute für den Alleingang.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und ich halte diese Sichtweise (offene Struktur – Vielfalt der Angelkulturen) für besser als eine angelpolitische Richtung für verbindlich zu erklären.
> 
> Ich hab Dich da auch nicht falsch verstanden, nur das ist es ja, was gefordert wird, wie oben von Dir beschrieben, den Mut zu bekennen und auch zu manifestieren, aber was passiert in dieser Richtung --> nichts, da geht Vertrauen verlorenund letztendlich kann ich nur hoffen und wünschen , dass diese Fusion nicht gelingt.
> Ich finde Euren Umgang mit der Angelethik und dem traditionellen sehr lobenswert und achte ihn, nur brauche ich diesen nicht hier oder in meinem anglerischen Wirkungskreis.
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir schon, dass das Bekenntnis zu anglerischer Liberalität eher ein Lippenbekenntnis zu sein schien..
> 
> ...........


 
Irrtum. Das ist der Weg, der gegangen werden sollte, falls die Fusion klappt.

Wenn nicht, stellt sich die Frage für Bayern nicht mehr. Die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF ist rechtwirksam gekündigt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Irrtum. Das ist der Weg, der gegangen werden sollte, falls die Fusion klappt.


?????????
Von was träumst du denn??

Wo steht das?
Wo ist das veröffentlicht?
Wer hat das behauptet??

Sowohl die Personen wie die bisherige verlogene Mauschelpolitik sowie dass jedes festschreiben einer liberaleren Grundhaltung verhindert wurde, zeigt die Irrwitzigkeit und Absurditität einer solchen Vermutung.. 

Das laut Protokoll ausgemauschelte Personaltableau und die Rede der Frau Dr. in Bayern spricht da schlicht eine andere Wahrheit:
Weiter mit Restriktionen....

Weiter Angler abzocken.....

Weiter im Hinterzimmer ausmauscheln..


Hätten die alten Betonköpfe in ihren verkrusteten Strukturen das tatsächlich vorgehabt,  das Angeln liberaler zu gestalten, hätten sies schon lange öffentlich gemacht und damit auch die Angler hinter sich gebracht.......

Wer erzählt euch in Bayern bloss so einen verlogenen Dreck????????


Gut, dass es mit NDS wenigstens einen Verband gibt und ein Präsidium, die da offen informieren und zeigen, dass es auch anders geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

Und die erkannt haben, dass eine Fusion eben genau nicht in eine liberalere Richtung geht, oder Angler berücksichtigt (siehe Interview)...

Und da sollen dann Abknüppelgesetz-Braun , Stolzenburg (siehe Spiegelartikel) und Klath (Nachtangelverbotabschaffungsverhinderer) etc. also die Speerspitze der Liberalisierung und Mitnahme der Angler sein???

Braun als Vize:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Auch dann noch üblerweise als "Öffentlichkeits"referenten, den Herrn Stolzenburg - Der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........

Interessanterweise im Einklang (selber Artikel) mit einem gewissen Herrn Drosse´ (Welsjäger wären kriminelle Lustfischer).....

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-8939723.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich versteh immer noch nicht, wie man drauf kommen kann, dass beim VDSF oder restriktiven Landesverbänden tatsächlich die Liberalisierung das Ziel einer Fusion sein soll - irgendwie lebe ich doch auch nem andern Planeten scheint mir..

Allerdings gibts genug Lesematerial, bei dem man auch auf ganz andere Gedanken kommen könnte..
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2010/fusion-der-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april2010/standpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/wer-ist-dafuer-oder-dagegen-fusion-dav-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...dpunkte-stammtisch-verbandsfusion-teil-2.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2010/an-alle-anglerverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-omerta-oder-doch-lieber-drueber-reden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inlich-und-wieder-grosse-chance-vergeben.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ng-einverleiben-oder-bessere-alternative.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2010/offener-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-unseren-offenen-brief-an-die-verbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/neue-fragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...esst-der-vdsf-die-fusion-bewusst-platzen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tworten-auf-unsere-nachfragen-zur-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-oder-denn-sie-wissen-nicht-was-sie-tun.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/angler-und-ihre-vertretung.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...tretbar-ist-einen-neuen-verband-gruenden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...erbaende-und-praesidenten-und-hoffmann-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-hallo-zukunft-tschuess-vergangenheit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-kaempft-weiter-gegen-einheit-der-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...nde-an-alle-angelvereine-und-alle-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/vdsf-und-die-fusion-die-naechste-schote.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...s-dav-auf-das-gespraechsangebot-des-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oder-selters-ein-weiterer-offener-brief.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-und-demokratieverstaendnis.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kurze-geschichte-der-scheiternden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/vdsf-fusion-expraesident-schreibt-klartext.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2011/die-fusion-vdsf-bleibt-stur.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2011/kommentar-zur-initiative-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...isch-bedingungsloser-uebertritt-zum-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...fache-weg-zu-einem-einheitlichen-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...terstuetzung-einer-zielfuehrenden-fusion.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverbandes-saechsischer-angler-e.v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sident-redet-klartext-fusionsfundstuecke.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...lieber-greenpeace-als-vdsf-dafv-oder-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...einsame-erklaerung-markstein-und-mohnert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inhalt-der-geplanten-uebernahme-des-da-v.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...olle-des-herrn-mohnert-bei-der-vdsf-gmbh.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...den-verbandspraesidenten-aus-der-zukunft.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...en-dav-zu-den-verhandlungen-mit-dem-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/dezember-2011/fragen-an-die-vdsf-landesverbaende.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-totengraeber-des-angelns-in-deutschland.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-nach-den-versammlungen-bei-vdsf-und-dav.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ion-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt-wehren-sich.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-den-lavb-dav-landesverband-brandenburg.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...guenther-zur-fusion-endspurt-rueckwaerts.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/erstklassige-verbands-und-lobbyarbeit.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...rband-zur-uebernahme-des-dav-in-den-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/am-haken-praesidenten.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...spille-fuer-dav-angler-in-sachsen-anhalt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-vdsf-vizepraesidenten-sittliche-unreife.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...arksteins-schmierentheater-naechster-akt.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/deutscher-anglerverband-ruhe-in-frieden.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...aatsanwalt-mit-strafanzeige-gegen-angler.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2012/dav-bund-laesst-keine-journalisten-zu.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...f-welche-seite-schlagen-sich-die-laender.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2012/fusion-endgueltig-gescheitert.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...er-bald-keine-mitglieder-mehr-im-verband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...omas-guenther-zum-schreiben-von-pro-dafv.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...des-dav-gedanken-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...huss-ein-kommentar-von-thomas-finkbeiner.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ss-ein-kommentar-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...de-vdsf-verliert-groessten-landesverband.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-landesverband-bayern-kuendigt-beim-vdsf.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...verraeter-im-dav-brandenburg-und-sachsen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...att-anglerfusion-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-durch-spaltung-von-dr.-thomas-guenther.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/aktuelle-verbands-und-fusionsdiskussionen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/dav-die-angler-vergessen.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-wegweisend.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-praesident-mohnert-ausgebootet.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/fusion-zuenglein-an-der-waage.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-praesidiumsgegner-werden-immer-staerker.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2012/dav-verbandsausschuss-aktuelle-infos.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...usion-nach-dem-fischereitag-in-papenburg.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ein-und-der-touristenschein-die-naechste.html


----------



## Fischer am Inn (4. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer noch nicht, wie man drauf kommen kann, dass beim VDSF oder restriktiven Landesverbänden tatsächlich die Liberalisierung das Ziel einer Fusion sein soll - irgendwie lebe ich doch auch nem andern Planeten scheint mir..


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es das ausgewiesene Ziel ist, sondern schlicht und ergreifend die Einsicht in eine Notwendigkeit. Fünf Jahre verhandeln hat außer der Beschädigung des Ansehens für die Verbände nichts gebracht.
Auch bei dem Versuch, gemeinsame angelpolitische Grundsätze aufzustellen – anfangs hat man das ja versucht – haben sich gravierende Widersprüche gezeigt. Andererseits scheint aber der Wille nach wie vor da zu sein, einen einzigen gemeinschaftlichen Verband anzustreben. Und scheinbar ist auch noch so viel Konsens und ein Mindestmaß an gegenseitigem Vertrauen da um zu sagen, okay wir probieren´s miteinander. Und wir werden die jeweils aktuell anstehenden Probleme partnerschaftlich lösen. Ansonsten behält jeder seinen bisherigen Standpunkt bei. Und mit der Zeit werden wir uns immer weiter synchronisieren bis wir irgendwann eine einheitliche Linie haben.
Keine Grundsatzdebatten sondern Pragmatismus pur.

Ich kann mir das so vorstellen. Viele hier im Forum werden dagegen sagen, dass das alles nur ein perfider Plan des VDSF-Mafia ist um den DAV einzukassieren. Ich glaube das nicht. Denn es ist allen Akteuren bewusst, dass jeder Verband jederzeit die Mitgliedschaft im neuen Verbund kündigen kann (wie die aktuelle Situation bei VDSF und DAV ja auch anschaulich beweist: NDS bzw Bayern…).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## antonio (4. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

ich weiß nicht ob du es nicht siehst oder sehen willst, so wie es jetzt ablaufen soll, ist es die auslöschung des dav und seiner noch bestehenden grundsätze.
also überstülpung der vdsf-grundsätze auf gesamtdeutschland.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

So einfach ist es, sonst wär anderes schon lange festgeschrieben worden.
Dass das nicht so ist, beweist, dass diese Vermutung die wohl eher zutreffende ist und antonio schlicht recht hat..


> Viele hier im Forum werden dagegen sagen, dass das alles nur ein perfider Plan des VDSF-Mafia ist um den DAV einzukassieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

PS:
Das Problem ist, dass Fischer am Inn bei Verbänden und Funktionären ein Mindestmaß an Vernunft und gesundem Menschenverstand voraussetzt.

Angesichts der Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre soll sich jeder selber überlegen, in wie weit er daran glauben will..

Fakten sprechen nun mal eine andere Sprache als ne bayrisch-rosa Verbandsbrille......


----------



## schlotterschätt (4. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> , so wie es jetzt ablaufen soll, ist es die auslöschung des dav und seiner noch bestehenden grundsätze.
> also überstülpung der vdsf-grundsätze auf gesamtdeutschland.
> antonio



Genau das ist es, auf den Punkt gebracht !!!  #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Zitat aus sem LSFV Newsletter vom 05.11.2012:

_Das wichtigste Thema der Angler der vergangenen Jahrzehnte in Deutschland ist die am 17. November in Berlin anstehende Fusion des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer mit dem Deutschen Anglerverband. Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss des LSFV-SH haben sich nach Erörterung der Lage gemeinsam* einstimmig* für den Weg der Fusion in diesem Jahr ausgesprochen. Der Beschluss unserer letzten beiden Jahreshauptversammlungen soll damit konsequent weiterverfolgt werden. Als mögliche Präsidentin eines neuen und gemeinsamen Verbandes steht erfreulicherweise Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan aus zur Verfügung._

Somit ist die Richtung ja (leider) auch geklärt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ergänzend zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag, möchte ich noch die Erhöhung der Preise für Jahreskarten in Verbandsgewässern des LSFV S-H um bis zu knapp 13% in 2013 erwähnen. Sollen so die finanziellen Probleme gemildert werden...? Was kommt da noch auf uns zu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> *Das wichtigste Thema **der Angler* der vergangenen Jahrzehnte in Deutschland ist die am 17. November in Berlin anstehende Fusion des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer mit dem Deutschen Anglerverband.


So eine Unverschämtheit - das ist vielleicht für Funktionäre und Verbände das wichtigste.......

Da wichtigste für Angler ist, diese von den Ewiggestrigen in den Bundesverbänden und bei den Verbänden der (w)irren Initiativeso dilettantisch geplanten (Kon)Fusion zu verhindern....


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ergänzend zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag, möchte ich noch die Erhöhung der Preise für Jahreskarten in Verbandsgewässern des LSFV S-H um bis zu knapp 13% in 2013 erwähnen. Sollen so die finanziellen Probleme gemildert werden...? Was kommt da noch auf uns zu?



was hat das mit den finanzen der/des bv zu tun?


antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die bereiten sich auf das auffangen der Mehrkosten vor......

Aber auch ohne Fusion wird das teurer werden 
;-))


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Jaja- Thomas.

Mit solchen Postings kann man Dich aus dem Bett klingeln.|bla:


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

das eine hat mit dem andern aber nix zu tun.
wenn dann gibt es ne beitragserhöhung seitens der bv.
die karten haben lediglich was mit den finanzen der lv zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> die karten haben lediglich was mit den finanzen der lv zu tun.


Und da sind eben clever genug, die anstehenden Erhöhungen für den Bundesverbandsbeitrag gleich so mal im Voraus mit abzukassieren..
Denn die müssen ja aus den Finanzen der LV bezahlt werden..

Davon ab und Spass beiseite:
Da ich Verbänden und Funktionären, die dieser (w)irren (Kon)Fusion zustimmen wollen, nicht allzu viel Voraussicht zutraue, gehe ich davon aus, dass das eine ganz normale Erhöhung ist.

Entweder wegen gestiegener Pacht/Unterhaltskosten oder weil der Verband auch sowenig mit Geld umgehen kann wie der Bundesverband und das auf diese Weise bei den Anglern abholt (einfacher als ne Beitragserhöhung bei der Hauptversammlung durchzusetzen)..

Man kann sichs ja aussuchen ;-)))


----------



## Revilo62 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Da gibt es trotzdem Zusammenhänge, wer finanziert denn den BV ...... die Landesverbände, oder ???


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und da sind eben clever genug, die anstehenden Erhöhungen für den Bundesverbandsbeitrag gleich so mal im Voraus mit abzukassieren..
> Denn die müssen ja aus den Finanzen der LV bezahlt werden..
> 
> och thomas das ist doch nicht war.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Da gibt es trotzdem Zusammenhänge, wer finanziert denn den BV ...... die Landesverbände, oder ???



jup aber nicht über erlaubnisscheine sondern über beiträge, die letztendlich vom mitglied kommen.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich habe das nur mal eingeworfen und jeder kann denken, was er will- da mache ich auch...Es hatte im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion mal jemand geschrieben, dass es nur einen Euro teurer wird und Zitat "was ist das schon". Mit allen anderen Erhöhungen eine Menge, denn ich glaube *das* ist nur der Anfang. Niemand wird sich hinstellen und sagen "wir müssen die Kartenpreise um 13% wegen der Fusion erhöhen".

Eventuell gibt es ja schon eine "geheime" Kostenaufstellung, was in Zukunft jeder LV mehr im Jahr aufbringen muss oder manch Vorstand hat schon mal für sich gerechnet- und dann kann man ja schon mal anfangen Geld einzutreiben...Sind nur meine Gedanken!

Geld muss auf jeden Fall in die Kassen und das anscheinend sehr dringend, insbesondere die Argumente für die Preiserhöhung fand ich ganz interessant (Größe des Gewässers, Fangmöglichkeiten- wird sich anscheinend um 13% gegenüber 2012 verändern...).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Geld muss auf jeden Fall in die Kassen und das anscheinend sehr dringend, insbesondere die Argumente für die Preiserhöhung fand ich ganz interessant (Größe des Gewässers, Fangmöglichkeiten- wird sich anscheinend um 13% gegenüber 2012 verändern...).


 
Vergessen wurde hier der erhöhte Hegeaufwand als Begründung und die Anpassung an die Pachtvertragsregelungen....

Hier ist die offizielle Aussage, ohne Kürzungen, wie es jemanden gerade in den Kram passt:



> Nach einem Beschluss des Verbandsausschusses sind die Preise für einige Verbandsgewässer entsprechend den existierenden Pachtvertragsregelungen leicht angehoben und aufeinander abgestimmt worden. Die NOK- und ELK-Jahreskarten sind z.B. um ein Euro auf 38,- bzw. 32,- Euro und die der Elbe von 31,- auf 35,- € erhöht worden. Die stärkere Anhebung an der Elbe wurde auf Grund der Größe, der hervorragenden Fangaussichten und der steigenden Hegeaufgaben als angemessen angesehen. Hier werden die Gültigkeitsintervalle entsprechend unserer Seen auf Tages- Wochen- und Jahreskarten umgestellt. Für den NOK/ELK gibt es dagegen weiterhin 3-Tages-, 15-Tages und Jahreskarten. Eine zeitliche Anpassung wird dort für 2014 angestrebt.


 

So, nun bin ich wieder weg.


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur mal eingeworfen und jeder kann denken, was er will- da mache ich auch...Es hatte im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion mal jemand geschrieben, dass es nur einen Euro teurer wird und Zitat "was ist das schon". Mit allen anderen Erhöhungen eine Menge, denn ich glaube *das* ist nur der Anfang. Niemand wird sich hinstellen und sagen "wir müssen die Kartenpreise um 13% wegen der Fusion erhöhen".
> 
> Eventuell gibt es ja schon eine "geheime" Kostenaufstellung, was in Zukunft jeder LV mehr im Jahr aufbringen muss oder manch Vorstand hat schon mal für sich gerechnet- und dann kann man ja schon mal anfangen Geld einzutreiben...Sind nur meine Gedanken!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> also alles nur spekulation


 
Genau wie von mir dargestellt: *Sind nur meine Gedanken.*


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

wenn man auch zu den funktionären geteilter meinung sein kann, aber für so blöd eventuell steigende beiträge an den bv über erhöhungen bei den kartenpreisen zu finanzieren, halte ich sie nun wieder auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## ivo (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Haha, die Elbe wird mit Fischen besetzt?!?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vergessen wurde hier der erhöhte Hegeaufwand als Begründung und die Anpassung an die Pachtvertragsregelungen....
> 
> Hier ist die offizielle Aussage, ohne Kürzungen, wie es jemanden gerade in den Kram passt:
> 
> ...


 
Den vergrößerten Hegeaufwand hätte ich - wenn begründet - als Argument akzeptiert! Nur nicht die Größe des Gewässers sowie die Fangaussichten... 

Aber ohne Begründung mache ich mir meine Gedanken...

Hatten wir das Thema nicht schon einmal? Mangelnde Information durch die Verbände...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man auch zu den funktionären geteilter meinung sein kann, aber für so blöd eventuell steigende beiträge an den bv über erhöhungen bei den kartenpreisen zu finanzieren, halte ich sie nun wieder auch nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
Naja, wenn man sich die finanzielle Situation heute mal so anschaut, sind schon einige falsche Entscheidungen in der Vergangenheit getroffen worden....

Wie schon gesagt, sind einfach nur Dinge die mir durch den Kopf gehen...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ach so..., auch noch vergessen:





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zitat aus sem LSFV Newsletter vom 05.11.2012:





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> _Das wichtigste Thema der Angler der vergangenen Jahrzehnte in Deutschland ist die am 17. November in Berlin anstehende Fusion des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer mit dem Deutschen Anglerverband. Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss des LSFV-SH haben sich nach Erörterung der Lage gemeinsam* einstimmig* für den Weg der Fusion in diesem Jahr ausgesprochen. Der Beschluss unserer letzten beiden Jahreshauptversammlungen soll damit konsequent weiterverfolgt werden. Als mögliche Präsidentin eines neuen und gemeinsamen Verbandes steht erfreulicherweise Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan aus zur Verfügung._
> Somit ist die Richtung ja (leider) auch geklärt...




Das hatte ich ja bereits in meinem Post 238 angekündigt, das erst dann ein Statement kommt, wenn man sich bei den Mitgliedern rückversichert hat, wie die Meinung ist....:




> Und Gründe müssen sie nicht öffentlich darlegen, solange sie sich nicht einig sind, vielleicht wollen sie die anstehende Präsidiumssitzung abwarten.


 

Aber ich kenne mich da ja nicht aus...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



ivo schrieb:


> Haha, die Elbe wird mit Fischen besetzt?!?


 
Quelle: SHZ vom 28.09.2012

_Bleckede. Zehntausende junge Störe sollen den in Deutschland ausgestorbenen Fisch auch in der Elbe wieder heimisch werden lassen. Bei Bleckede im Landkreis Lüneburg wurden gestern rund 1500 bis zu 100 Gramm schwere Jungstöre (Foto) in den Fluss gesetzt. Von dem Einzugsgebiet aus sollen die Flüsse zwischen Elbe und Gironde im Westen Frankreichs eines Tages wieder besiedelt werden, so die Organisatoren. "Ziel ist, 100 000 Fische pro Jahr in die Elbe zu setzen", erklärte Projektleiter Jörn Geßner vom Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei. Einige der Störe wurden mit gelben Marken versehen, damit Fischer etwaige Fänge melden und die Fische zugeordnet werden können. Der Europäische Stör kann mehr als 100 Jahre alt und über fünf Meter lang werden._

_http://www.shz.de/index.php?id=160&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2601944&no_cache=1


_


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

hat aber nichts mit den beiträgen zu tun an den bv.
die sind ja noch nicht erhöht worden.
und wenn diese erhöht werden, dann zahlt es das mitglied übern beitrag eben, aber nicht über erlaubnisscheine.
klar sind in der vergangenheit auch falsche entscheidungen getroffen worden, aber warum sollte man den aufwand betreiben so etwas mit einer nicht konstanten größe(erlaubnischeine) zu machen wenn es ganz einfach geht pro mitglied betrag x als beitrag und fertig.
wie gesagt so blöd sind die nun wieder auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



ivo schrieb:


> Haha, die Elbe wird mit Fischen besetzt?!?


 

Hat zwar keiner geschrieben...

Aber:

Ja, auch in der Elbe werden Fische besetzt, zumindest Aale aus dem EU-Projekt zur Förderung der Aalbestände...

So, nun bin ich aber wieder weg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das hatte ich ja bereits in meinem Post 238 angekündigt, das erst dann ein Statement kommt, wenn man sich bei den Mitgliedern rückversichert hat, wie die Meinung ist....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Abstimmung wurde vorgenommen, bevor alle abschließenden Unterlagen - insbesondere die finanziellen Rahmenbedingungen - vorlagen...

Ist das mitgliederfreundliche Verbandsarbeit mein lieber Dorschgreifer?  Und sich dann noch auf die Schulter klopfen. Das Problem ist doch genau das- man hat sichb zu dem Zeitpunkt (bevor alle Unterlagen zur Verfügung standen) sehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und kann jetzt schwer zurückrudern, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Also, was S-H betrifft:
Ich hatte dort vor einiger Zeit (nach Veröffentlichung der Dokumente durch Herrn Klasing) die Frage gestellt:


> Liegen dem LSFV-SH eigentlich Erkenntnisse zur finanziellen Situation der Bundesverbände vor, die hier ebenfalls Anlass für kritische Betrachtungen des Verschmelzungsvorhaben geben könnten?


"Offiziell" beantwortet worden ist diese dann heute Nacht mit dem Statement aus dem LSFV-SH-Newsletter. Im weiteren Verlauf auf die Fragestellung nach einer zu befürchtenden Erhöhung der BV-Abgabe zur derzeitigen Planung (2,- €) drückt sich Michael Kuhr, der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH so aus, dass dem Fragesteller wohl Zahlen vorliegen, die ihm selbst nicht bekannt seien:


			
				Michael Kuhr im LSFV-SH-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wenn es dann im nächsten Jahr wegen der Dir offenbar (mir aber nicht...) vorliegenden Zahlen zu einer Beitragserhöhung kommen muss...


Ich habe darufhin nachgehakt und bin gespannt auf die Antwort.
Bei all unserer Kritik an den Bundesverbänden und der Informationspolitik der Verbände allgemein kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass nicht allen offiziellen Sprechern der Landesverbände die von Herrn Klasing veröffentlichten Zahlen bekannt sind.
Daher vermute ich mal, dass der LSFV-SH beschlossen hat, gemäß des Votings seiner Mitglieder jetzt konsequent an dem einmal gefassten Beschluss festzuhalten, _obwohl_ sich durch das Bekanntwerden der Zahlen und des Berichts des Wirtschaftsprüfers eine ganz andere Betrachtungsweise der Situation ergeben hat und ungeklärt ist, ob das einst getroffene Voting pro Fusion seitens der Mitglieder jetzt unter Berücksichtigung dieser Informationen noch genauso ausgefallen wäre.
Diese Konsequenz im Handeln ist sicherlich vom Grundsatz her begrüßenswert, allerdings finde ich es befremdlich, dass man offensichtlich nicht zu der Aussage bereit ist, dass man _trotz des Wissens um diese Dokumente_ seine Linie beibehalten will.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nachtigall ick hör Dir trapsen.... 
in einem früheren Posting meinerseits habe ich informiert, dass die Gastkarten in Brandenburg von derzeit 10,00 € auf 13,00 € pro Tag steigen sollen  .....
Ich hab da mal meinen Vorsitzenden gefragt, der meinte, man will die Angler in die Vereine haben ...
auch eine Form der Mitgliedergewinnung und damt mehr Geld in den Kassen, von wem auch immer ... also doch mehr oder weniger indirekt finanzausgleichende Maßnahmen.
Sicher kann man das mit erhöhtem Hegeaufwand und Pachtkosten begründen, nur, und das ist schon komisch:
relativ zeitnah die gleichen Aktionen unterschiedlicher LV #d
Ich glaube nicht an diese Mär ... hier hat man sich schon schöne Argumentationen zurechtgelegt.


----------



## ivo (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hat zwar keiner geschrieben...
> 
> Aber:
> 
> ...


 
Klar, und die EU nimmt die Gelder über die Pachten ein..:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Naja, ich erlaube mir kein Urteil, das sollen die in SH unter sich ausmachen, ob sie das Geld, dass sie den Funktionären bezahlen als gut angelegt ansehen..

Der LSFV-NDS scheint jedenfalls mt Geld umgehen zu können.

Denn da kostet es pro Angler nur 2,50 im Jahr..

Vielleicht sind die da ja deswegen so vorsichtig bez. der (Kon)Fusion, da ja abzusehen ist, dass da zukünftig deutlich mehr als die jetzt genannten 2,00 Euro für den Bund bezahlt werden müssen..

Das ist vielleicht bei anderen Verbänden, die es mit dem wirtschaften nicht so eng sehen, dann auch nicht so wichtig..

Wer weiss schon, was die da alle wieder in ihren Hinterzimmern  ausmauscheln - bleibt ja nur das spekulieren ;-))


----------



## Knispel (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich finde es schon sehr merkwürdig wenn hier Leute sagen "nur 1 Euro" ! 
Dieser eine Euro entspricht bei den Abgaben an den Verband z.B. in Bremen eine Beitragserhöhung von 33 % !!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn man auch zu den funktionären geteilter meinung sein kann, aber für so blöd eventuell steigende beiträge an den bv über erhöhungen bei den kartenpreisen zu finanzieren, halte ich sie nun wieder auch nicht.
> 
> antonio



Also, wenn ich einer dieser Funktionäre wäre, könnte eine solche Idee von mir stammen. 

Beitragserhöhungen sind immer ein Krieg, insbesondere dann, wenn man dafür keine zusätzliche Leistung bekommt.

Ich würde dann hingehen und im Vorfeld über die Erlaubnisscheine ein Zubrot schaffen. Das gibt i.d.R. weniger Theater. Kommt dann eine Erhöhung für den BV, würde ich die aus eben diesem Zubrot erfüllen und meinen Mitgliedern verkaufen, dass die zusätzliche Belastung aus der Landesverbandskasse , zum Wohle der Mitglieder, aufgefangen wird.

So nach dem Motto: "Nestwärme entsteht durch die Reibung, wenn man über den Tisch gezogen wird".

Aber für so gerissen und vorausschauend halte ich die Verbände nicht. Es wird also andere Gründe für die Erhöhung geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr merkwürdig wenn hier Leute sagen "nur 1 Euro" !
> Dieser eine Euro entspricht bei den Abgaben an den Verband z.B. in Bremen eine Beitragserhöhung von 33 % !!!


 
Jetzt beträgt der Beitrag doch 2.- Euro, bei einer Erhöhung um 1.- Euro beträgt der Beitrag dann 3.- Euro und somit einer Erhöhung von 50%...

Das entspricht nicht der allgemeinen Teuerungsrate...|supergri


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich einer dieser Funktionäre wäre, könnte eine solche Idee von mir stammen.
> 
> Beitragserhöhungen sind immer ein Krieg, insbesondere dann, wenn man dafür keine zusätzliche Leistung bekommt.
> 
> ...



ralle kann man so oder so sehen, über die erlaubnisscheine ist es aufwendiger(keine konstante größe).
und alle verbandsmitglieder kaufen keine scheine, die mit eigenen gewässern als beispiel.
wenn dann die aussage kommt "zum wohle der mitglieder", kann es dann schon mal zu problemen mit *nicht* auf den kopf gefallenen erlaubnisscheinkäufern kommen.
dem ärger gehe ich eben aus dem weg, indem ich es mit der erhöhung durch den bv begründe also bin ich als lv diesbezüglich außen vor.
ich reiche das geld ja nur durch.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> dem ärger gehe ich eben aus dem weg, indem ich es mit der erhöhung durch den bv begründe also bin ich als lv diesbezüglich außen vor.
> ich reiche das geld ja nur durch.
> 
> antonio


 
Das bin ich auch, wenn ich die Erhöhung auf die Pachtvertragsregelungen schiebe...|supergri


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das bin ich auch, wenn ich die Erhöhung auf die Pachtvertragsregelungen schiebe...|supergri



die muß ich aber notfalls nachweisen.
und wenn ich pachterhöhungen habe, dann brauch ich das geld auch dafür und kann es nicht weiterleiten.#h

antonio


----------



## Knispel (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Warum sollen Vereinsvorstände ihren Mitgliedern nicht die Wahrheit sagen ? Würden sie diese Beitragserhöhung so "verstecken", sind sie kein Deut besser wie die Verbände. Sind die Mitglieder dagegen, austreten aus dem Verband - fertig !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Mit wurde gerade mitgeteilt, dass auch in NDS umfangreiche Erhöhungen für 2013 bei Erlaubniskarten beschlossen worden sind... 

Hmmm????? Flächendeckend in D? Wir haben jetzt Brandenburg, S-H und NDS dabei... Noch Weitere Bundesländer/ Verbände?

Es sagt ja niemand etwas gegen den berühmten "einen Euro", aber bei 3.- Euro oder mehr (in SH knapp 13%, in Brandenburg ja gar 30%) finde ich das schon happig! Ich kann mich an solche Erhöhungen in den letzten Jahren nicht erinnern...


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

vielleicht kommt die erhöhung jetzt so "drastisch", weil man in den letzten jahren auf moderate erhöhungen verzichtet hat?

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



antonio schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt die erhöhung jetzt so "drastisch", weil man in den letzten jahren auf moderate erhöhungen verzichtet hat?
> 
> antonio



Evtl. sind auch diverse Pachtverträge zu neuen Konditionen verlängert worden?  
Städte, Komunen etc. brauchen auch Geld.


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

jup alles wie gesagt spekulation.
wer auf der hav sich den kassenbericht richtig angehört hat und bei unklarheiten nachgefragt hat, der könnte es wissen.

antonio


----------



## gründler (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Alles wird teurer,Sprit Essen........und auch Angeln,hängt ja auch alles zusammen,unser System ist wie ne Kette,nimm ein Kettenglied raus oder verändere es und es wirkt sich auf alle anderen Kettenglieder aus.


#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Eventuell haben die negativen Zahlen des VDSF und DAV so manchen LV auch nur mal die eigenen Zahlen genauer prüfen lassen...Das Ergebnis sind dann die jetzigen Erhöhungen...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Was Einsichtsfähigkeit von Verbänden und Funktionären voraussetzen würde..........................


----------



## degl (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Die größeren Probleme sind ja z. B.. die ungeklärten Finanzen..*
> 
> 
> *Es gibt also trotz dem, was der Wirtschaftsprüfer an Kritik anmerkt, vor der geplanten
> ...



Hatten wir bei der "Wiedervereinigung auch nicht....................und meine Kinder kennen die "DDR" nur durch Geschichtsunterricht.

Jedes Jahr gehen die "öffentlichen Kassen" mit neuen Schulden an den Start............haben wa uns ooch drann jewöhnt

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Siehe was zu Insolvenz geschrieben wurde - das kann halt dem Staat nicht passieren.
Den Verbänden schon...


----------



## degl (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe was zu Insolvenz geschrieben wurde - das kann halt dem Staat nicht passieren.
> Den Verbänden schon...



Das würde ja zuerst die "Berufsfunktionäre" treffen............oda?

Die wissen das bestimmt zu verhindern|rolleyes

Nie den Ast auf dem mann/frau sitzt..........usw.

gruß degl


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Das würde ja zuerst die "Berufsfunktionäre" treffen............oda?
> 
> Die wissen das bestimmt zu verhindern|rolleyes
> 
> ...



nö die tatsächlich kleinen angestellten würde es treffen.
die funktionäre haben noch tausend andere posten.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Nie den Ast auf dem mann/frau sitzt..........usw.



Oder vorher die Pfründe sichern.... 
Weiß man's? |rolleyes


----------



## degl (5. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Oder vorher die Pfründe sichern....
> Weiß man's? |rolleyes



#c#c Ich sprechen keinen "Generalverdacht"aus,.............

Wäre aber langsam zufrieden .............wenn diese "Übernahmeschlacht" denn endlich mal "ferddich" wäre|rolleyes

gruß degl


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

degl, soll auch kein Generalverdacht sein, obwohl ich mich schon lange frage, warum man nicht mit offenen Karten spielt, wenn man nix zu verdecken hat.#c |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Das würde ja zuerst die "Berufsfunktionäre" treffen............oda?
> 
> Die wissen das bestimmt zu verhindern|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Der Spruch gilt in den oberen Etagen schon lange nicht mehr- dort sind die Seilschaften i.d.R. so gefestigt, dass man im Fall der Fälle sehr weich landet.

Die meisten der Führungspersönlichkeiten (ich hätte lieber andere Begriffe für die verwendet) haben sich über Jahre/Jahrzehnte derart in den "Koben" gesuhlt, dass sie schon mehr als ausreichend "Schlamm" an dessen Rand (und drüber hinaus) gedrückt haben.|bla:


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Daher vermute ich mal, dass der LSFV-SH beschlossen hat, gemäß des Votings seiner Mitglieder jetzt konsequent an dem einmal gefassten Beschluss festzuhalten, _obwohl_ sich durch das Bekanntwerden der Zahlen und des Berichts des Wirtschaftsprüfers eine ganz andere Betrachtungsweise der Situation ergeben hat und ungeklärt ist, ob das einst getroffene Voting pro Fusion seitens der Mitglieder jetzt unter Berücksichtigung dieser Informationen noch genauso ausgefallen wäre.
> Diese Konsequenz im Handeln ist sicherlich vom Grundsatz her begrüßenswert, allerdings finde ich es befremdlich, dass man offensichtlich nicht zu der Aussage bereit ist, dass man _trotz des Wissens um diese Dokumente_ seine Linie beibehalten will.



Nun, Michael Kuhr, der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH hat dankenswerter Weise im dortigen Forum Stellung bezogen und klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das Präsidium des LSFV-SH der Fusion in der von der Initiative Pro DAFV geplanten Form zustimmen wird (inkl. festgelegtem BV-Beitrag von 2,-€), ohne die finanziellen Auswirkungen im Vorfeld ab- oder einzuschätzen. 
Man fährt also genau den Initiative-Kurs, jetzt erstmal die Fusion durchzuboxen und dann anschließend die finanzielle Schieflage einer genaueren Betrachtung zu unterziehen. Wenn sich dann z.B. eine Beitragserhöhung ergeben sollte, können die Mitglieder darüber erneut befinden. Sollten diese dann eine nachträgliche Erhöhung des BV-Beitrags mehrheitlich ablehnen, hält er auch einen nachträglichen Austritt aus dem neuen Bundesverband für nicht ausgeschlossen, empfindet dies Ganze aber -zurecht, wie ich finde- als hypothetisch.

Denn, machen wir uns doch nichts vor, wenn diese Fusion erstmal durch ist, ohne dass die im Vorfeld durch Herrn Klasing an die Öffentlichkeit gebrachten Informationen die breite Masse der eigentlich zum permanenten Abnicken bereiten Delegierten zum Nach- und Umdenken veranlasst haben, dann wird man auch bei 3, 4 oder 5 Euro Abgabe lieber einmal in den sauren Apfel beißen, statt eine neue Debatte vom Zaun zu brechen.
Und die Mehrheiten, die sich das weiterhin alles stillschweigend bieten und gefallen lassen, haben dann ja auch nichts Besseres verdient. Such is democracy!:m


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, Michael Kuhr, der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH hat dankenswerter Weise im dortigen Forum Stellung bezogen und klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das Präsidium des LSFV-SH der Fusion in der von der Initiative Pro DAFV geplanten Form zustimmen wird (inkl. festgelegtem BV-Beitrag von 2,-€), ohne die finanziellen Auswirkungen im Vorfeld ab- oder einzuschätzen.
> Man fährt also genau den Initiative-Kurs, jetzt erstmal die Fusion durchzuboxen und dann anschließend die finanzielle Schieflage einer genaueren Betrachtung zu unterziehen. Wenn sich dann z.B. eine Beitragserhöhung ergeben sollte, können die Mitglieder darüber erneut befinden. Sollten diese dann eine nachträgliche Erhöhung des BV-Beitrags mehrheitlich ablehnen, hält er auch einen nachträglichen Austritt aus dem neuen Bundesverband für nicht ausgeschlossen, empfindet dies Ganze aber -zurecht, wie ich finde- als hypothetisch.
> 
> Denn, machen wir uns doch nichts vor, wenn diese Fusion erstmal durch ist, ohne dass die im Vorfeld durch Herrn Klasing an die Öffentlichkeit gebrachten Informationen die breite Masse der eigentlich zum permanenten Abnicken bereiten Delegierten zum Nach- und Umdenken veranlasst haben, dann wird man auch bei 3, 4 oder 5 Euro Abgabe lieber einmal in den sauren Apfel beißen, statt eine neue Debatte vom Zaun zu brechen.
> Und die Mehrheiten, die sich das weiterhin alles stillschweigend bieten und gefallen lassen, haben dann ja auch nichts Besseres verdient. Such is democracy!:m



Aus welchem Grund will LSFV- SH dem unbedingt zustimmen?
Ich verstehe immer noch nicht dieses blinde durchdrücken der Fusion.   :g

Geht sonst morgen die Anglerwelt unter?


----------



## degl (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> degl, soll auch kein Generalverdacht sein, obwohl ich mich schon lange frage, warum man nicht mit offenen Karten spielt, wenn man nix zu verdecken hat.#c |kopfkrat |rolleyes



Ich frage mich dann jetzt......wenn nach einer Fusion.....eine "Insolvenzgefahr" besteht................wie ist es dann um dieser Gefahr vor ein Fusion?????????

Ich denke wir alle "spekulieren" hier auf kosten einer guten Idee und was mir in dem Zusammenhang immer wieder auffällt ist:

WIE SCHLECHT ES UM EUER ANGELHOBBY BESTELLT IST, VERGLEICH ICH ES MIT DEN VERHÄLTNISSEN HIER IN SCHLESWIG-HOLSTEIN..............|kopfkrat

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund will LSFV- SH dem unbedingt zustimmen?
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht dieses blinde durchdrücken der Fusion. :g
> 
> Geht sonst morgen die Anglerwelt unter?


 
Damit das Thema endlich durch ist und man sich wieder seinen eigentlichen Aufgaben stellen kann....Ich glaube schon, dass das Thema einen großen Zeitbedarf in den Verbänden in Anspruch nimmt bzw. in der Vergangenheit genommen hat. Sicherlich werden viele Baustellen auch nach der Fusion abzuarbeiten sein und Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, aber an ein Thema - die Fusion - kann dann endlich ein Haken gemacht werden. Die Baustellen, die dann evtl. (oder auch mit Sicherheit) kommen werden, sind in den Augen des LSFV- SH dann anscheinend zu lösen oder man muss mit einem Mitgliederbeschluss andere (neue?) Wege suchen.

Und niemand weiß heute, was ohne diese Fusion auf uns zukommen würde, auch mit Hinblick auf den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers...Oder weiß das jemand?

Irgendwie kann ich das von der menschlichen Seite her verstehen. Man muss im Leben immer häufiger Kompromosse eingehen. Ob man will oder nicht!


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ja, degl, steht außer Frage, dass die Bedingungen für euch in Schleswig-Holstein noch immer deutlich besser sind als in so manch anderem Bundesland.
Ihr habt ja sogar ein öffentliches Forum eures Landesverbandes.

Was die Insolvenzgefahr betrifft, so wurde diese *jetzt* im Zuge der Fusionsvorbereitungen durch die Wirtschaftsprüfer erkannt und benannt und vor allem auch kommentiert (siehe Veröffentlichungen duch den Niedersächsischen Landesverband). Davor war halt eben nichts dergleichen öffentlich.

Ob _diese_ Fusion eine "gute Idee" ist oder nicht, darüber gibt es nicht nur hier unterschiedliche Meinungen. Selbst ob _überhaupt irgendeine_ Fusion eine "gute Idee" ist, wird stark unterschiedlich beantwortet.

Du meinst, dies sei eine "gute Idee".
Ich meine vor allem, es langt nicht, eine gute Idee zu haben, wenn man dann in der Umsetzung dieser Idee das Wesentliche missachtet: Eine konkrete auf die Wünsche der Angler und am Angeln Interessierten in ganz Deutschland ausgerichtete Zielvorgabe.


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Damit das Thema endlich durch ist und man sich wieder seinen eigentlichen Aufgaben stellen kann....Ich glaube schon, dass das Thema einen großen Zeitbedarf in den Verbänden in Anspruch nimmt bzw. in der Vergangenheit genommen hat. Sicherlich werden viele Baustellen auch nach der Fusion abzuarbeiten sein und Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, aber an ein Thema - die Fusion - kann dann endlich ein Haken gemacht werden. Die Baustellen, die dann evtl. (oder auch mit Sicherheit) kommen werden, sind in den Augen des LSFV- SH dann anscheinend zu lösen oder man muss mit einem Mitgliederbeschluss andere (neue?) Wege suchen.
> 
> Und niemand weiß heute, was ohne diese Fusion auf uns zukommen würde, auch mit Hinblick auf den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers...Oder weiß das jemand?
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich das von der menschlichen Seite her verstehen. Man muss im Leben immer häufiger Kompromosse eingehen. Ob man will oder nicht!




Bin ich anderer Meinung.
Die Differenzen zwischen den Verbänden ist zu gross um die Probleme nach einer Fusion zu klären.
Einige Verbände werden offensichtlich nicht an dieser Fusion teilnehmen und ihren Austritt aus dem Bundesverband verkünden.
Wie will man da Probleme nach der Fusion lösen?


Um Kompromisse eingehen zu können, muss wenigsten die Grundlinie stimmen.
Die Finanzen sind ein Bereich der eigentlich innerhalb weniger Stunden geklärt sein kann.
Beiträge erhöhen und Ende oder halt personelle Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@Fisherbandit1000:
Da bin ich auch voll bei Dir.
Ich bin auch langsam an dem Punkt, wo ich resigniere und sage: Macht doch, ihr werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt.

Ich verstehe auch, dass S-H jetzt einfach konsequent weitermacht und sich einfach alle Optionen offen hält. 

So oder so wird am 16./17. irgendwas für längere Zeit den Bach runtergehen, und, fusioniert oder nicht, wird es keine Einheit der Angler geben. Aber langsam frage ich mich auch, wozu den auch? Angeln ist Ländersache, jedes Bundesland macht ohnehin, was es selbst will, und alles was "darüber" steht, ist legitimierte Selbstbefriedigung. Wenn genügend Leute bereit sind, dafür zu bezahlen, dann ist das ihr gutes Recht, dann sollen die das doch einfach tun und weiterhin brav die Klappe halten. Wer es nicht will, kann mit seinem Verein austreten, aus seinem Verein austreten oder mit der Stimme seines Vereins einen Beitrag leisten, dass sein LV austritt, auch da sind alle Optionen offen.
Und wer gerne weiter zahlt, akzeptiert auch, dass andere von seinem Geld zehren, ob die nun gut oder schlecht, zukunftsweisend oder ewig gestrig, überflüssig oder nicht sind, ist doch völlig egal.

Eigentlich könnten wir uns jetzt zurücklehnen und die alle einfach machen lassen, wäre da nicht ein großes Problem und eine große Gefahr:
Da sind überzeugte Kochtopffischer am Werk, die alle Angler in ganz Deutschland zu genau ihrer Denkweise und Philosophie zwingen wollen, diktatorisch, unnachgiebig und mit der zwanghaften Sucht nach genau der Macht, die ihnen die ersehnten Möglichkeiten dazu gibt.


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Und, nicht zu vergessen, wenn tatsächlich Vereine austreten, weil sie das nicht mehr mitmachen, fehlt es irgendwann auch in den Landesverbänden an den nötigen Finanzen für deren meistenteils sehr sinnvolle und wichtige Projekte.
Nur ein weiterer Kollateralschaden dieses unausgegorenen Fusionswirrwarrs.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du meinst, dies sei eine "gute Idee".
> Ich meine vor allem, es langt nicht, eine gute Idee zu haben, wenn man dann in der Umsetzung dieser Idee das Wesentliche missachtet: Eine konkrete auf die Wünsche der Angler und am Angeln Interessierten in ganz Deutschland ausgerichtete Zielvorgabe.


 
Ja Honeyball, da stimme ich Dir zu, aber würde das ohne eine Fusion etwas werden? Das ist in meinen Augen unabhängig von einer Fusion, oder? Ob mit oder ohne Fusion, von dieser Zielvorgabe oder gar dem Erreichen dieser - unserer - Ziele sind wir weit entfernt. Und da wiederhole ich mich- ob mit oder ohne Fusion!

Ich bin auch weiterhin gegen diese Fusion, aber ich habe a) wenig Hoffnungen, dass es nicht dazu kommt und b) glaube ich auch ohne Fusion nicht an die Umsetzung unserer (anglerischen) Freiheiten und Träume...

Es fängt doch damit an, dass die Naturschützer die breite Masse der Bevölkerung auf Ihrer Seite haben und mit Argumenten an die Öffentllichkeit gehen, die schwer - für den Laien verständlich und nachvollziehbar - zu widerlegen sind. Als Beispiel möchte ich hier gerne das NSG "Kleiner Binnensee und Salzwiesen/Behrensdorf" benennen. Lese Dir mal die Argumente der Naturschützer durch, was soll man da noch groß widerlegen...Da habe ich viel mehr Angst, dass die Naturschützer uns Anglern die gesamte Ostsee (und mehr) nehmen- denn die Argumente passen überall! Aber das ist OT...!


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Siehst Du, und genau das ist meine Motivation, mich hier zu engagieren und emotional einzubringen :m

...aber wahrscheinlich werde ich meinen Enkeln das Angeln genauso im Ausland beibringen, wie schon meinen Töchtern |rolleyes


----------



## antonio (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja Honeyball, da stimme ich Dir zu, aber würde das ohne eine Fusion etwas werden? Das ist in meinen Augen unabhängig von einer Fusion, oder? Ob mit oder ohne Fusion, von dieser Zielvorgabe oder gar dem Erreichen dieser - unserer - Ziele sind wir weit entfernt. Und da wiederhole ich mich- ob mit oder ohne Fusion!
> 
> Ich bin auch weiterhin gegen diese Fusion, aber ich habe a) wenig Hoffnungen, dass es nicht dazu kommt und b) glaube ich auch ohne Fusion nicht an die Umsetzung unserer (anglerischen) Freiheiten und Träume...
> 
> Es fängt doch damit an, dass die Naturschützer die breite Masse der Bevölkerung auf Ihrer Seite haben und mit Argumenten an die Öffentllichkeit gehen, die schwer - für den Laien verständlich und nachvollziehbar - zu widerlegen sind. Als Beispiel möchte ich hier gerne das NSG "Kleiner Binnensee und Salzwiesen/Behrensdorf" benennen. Lese Dir mal die Argumente der Naturschützer durch, was soll man da noch groß widerlegen...Da habe ich viel mehr Angst, dass die Naturschützer uns Anglern die gesamte Ostsee (und mehr) nehmen- denn die Argumente passen überall! Aber das ist OT...!



und da sollte man eben die "naturschützer" mit ihren eigenen waffen schlagen, wenn schon ne sperrung sinn machen würde, dann konsequenterweise für alle und nicht nur für ne minderheit.
mal sehen ob die dann immer noch so breiten anklang in der bevölkerung bekommen würden, wenn alle ausgesperrt werden.

antonio


----------



## Tomasz (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Ich finde die offenen Worte des Pressesprechers vom LSFV Schleswig-Holstein sehr erfrischend. So stelle ich mir Öffentllichkeitsarbeit vor und Kritik in den eigenen Reihen führt, wie man dort sieht, nicht gleich zum Weltuntergang.
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page22
Er geht auch auf viele wichtigen Fragen ein und zeigt dazu auch seine ganz persönliche Meinung auf. Das verdient meinen Respekt und so würde ich es mir auch von vielen anderen Landesverbänden ob im DAV oder dem VDSF wünschen. 

Was mich aber stuzig gemacht hat ist die Tatsache, dass dem Pressesprecher des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein nicht die Informationen (Jahresabschlüsse, Berichte der Wirtschafftsprüfer, Verschmelzungsberichte, Satzungsentwürfe usw.) vorliegen, die der VDSF dem dem LSFV NDS am 11.09.2012 im Hinblick auf die Fusion übermittelt hat. Dies auch mit dem Hinweis des VDSF, dass gleichzeitig  mit Beginn der Einberufungsfrist der Gesetzgeber die Auslegung fordert,  also die Einsichtsmöglichkeit für jedes ordentliche Mitglied. Da ist doch etwas in SH und sicher auch in vielen anderen Bundesländern gründlich schief gelaufen. Und ich bin mittlerweile fest davon überzeugt, dass auch anderen Mitgliedern in den Vereinen von SH diese Informationen nicht vorliegen können. Und damit relativieren sich auch @Dorschgreifers Aussagen hier ein ganzes Stück.  
Ich bin kein Jurist um einschätzen zu können, ob die Fusion damit im Nachhinein anfechtbar ist, wenn man nachweisen kann, dass die die gesetzliche Auslegung nicht in ausreichendem Maße erfolgt ist. Aber hier wird doch mit dem Feuer gespielt.
Ich betone es nochmals, eine offene tranzparente Kommunikation kann das einzige Mittel sein, Spekulationen vorzubeugen. Warum geht das nicht in die Köpfe? Was hat da in den Unterlage so eine Brisanz, dass man sie nicht seinen Mitgliedern offen und ehrlich erklären und bei Problemen die Lösungswege diskutieren kann? Ich sehe diese Brisanz nicht auf den ersten Blick. Aber ich sehe durchaus, dass diese Dokumente Fragen aufwerfen, die im Vorfeld diskutiert werden sollten oder aber zumindest den Entscheidungsträger am Fusionsprozess vorliegen sollten. Ganz egal was ich von der Fusion zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt und den gestellten Vorzeichen halte, als "potentieller Befürworter" sollten sich die Entscheidungsträger hier ein wenig mehr in die Materie eindenken. Das geht nur mit den notwendigen Infos. 
Und damit relativiert sich der ewige Vorwurf, dass man sich als einfaches und interessiertes Mitglied die notwendigen Infos über ein paar Telefonate selbst vom Verband holen könnte doch gewaltig#q. Hier scheint auch auf höchster Verbandsebene die Kommunikation gestört zu sein, wenn dies Infos nicht einmal allen Vorständlern vorliegen;+. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratäh, |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratja,
stimmt voll und ganz #6

aber wir sollten ihn hier nicht unnötig unter Rechtfertigungsdruck setzen, was er an Dokumenten einsehen konnte und was nicht und wenn, warum nicht.
Letztlich macht er im LSFV-SH-Forum genau das Gleiche, was wir an Herrn Klasings Vorgehen so loben: Er nimmt Stellung und bringt seine persönliche Meinung ein.

Und ich finde genau das auch gut.
Dass er eine kleine Breitseite gegen das AB loslässt, sei ihm gegönnt. Wer so wie wir austeilt, muss auch einstecken können. :m


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Und noch mal 'ne streng persönliche Meinung bzw. ein Eindruck zu der ganzen Sache:
Ich glaube, nicht nur in S-H wird im Präsidium der LV jetzt deutlich mehr diskutiert als vor der Niedersachsener Veröffentlichung...


----------



## Tomasz (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratäh, |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratja,
> stimmt voll und ganz #6
> 
> aber wir sollten ihn hier nicht unnötig unter Rechtfertigungsdruck setzen, was er an Dokumenten einsehen konnte und was nicht und wenn, warum nicht.
> ...



Mit der kleinen Breitseite hat er ja aus meiner Sicht der Dinge nicht ganz soooo unrecht und auch von mir habt ihr da oft genug einen kleinen Stupser bekommen|rolleyes.
Ich denke auch den Respekt und das Lob verdient er zu Recht. Ich will ihn auch garnicht unter Rechtfertigungsdruck setzten sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Kommunikations- und Informationspolitik nicht nur zur Basis sondern anscheinend auch in den Verbandsetagen selbst massiv gestört ist.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich finde die offenen Worte des Pressesprechers vom LSFV Schleswig-Holstein sehr erfrischend. So stelle ich mir Öffentllichkeitsarbeit vor und Kritik in den eigenen Reihen führt, wie man dort sieht, nicht gleich zum Weltuntergang.
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page22
> Er geht auch auf viele wichtigen Fragen ein und zeigt dazu auch seine ganz persönliche Meinung auf. Das verdient meinen Respekt und so würde ich es mir auch von vielen anderen Landesverbänden ob im DAV oder dem VDSF wünschen.
> 
> ...



Oder einer lügt hier!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Ich bin kein Jurist um einschätzen zu können, ob die Fusion damit im Nachhinein anfechtbar ist, wenn man nachweisen kann, dass die die gesetzliche Auslegung nicht in ausreichendem Maße erfolgt ist. Aber hier wird doch mit dem Feuer gespielt.


Natürlich, und nicht dadurch alleine wäre die Fusion anfechtbar.
Da bietet das Umwandlungsgesetz seeeeeeehr viele Möglichkeiten....

Deswegen:
Avanti Dilettanti - ich macht das schon..................


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Es heisst ja auch schon in unserer Nationalhymne : Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit, und nicht Sachverstand und Recht und Freiheit. Ich finde auch das man wenn denn schon eine Fusion unbedingt will nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen sollte . Das die Beschlüsse so wie sie jetzt sind Abgeschmettert gehören und man sich auf GLEICHER Augenhöhe begegnet . Nicht das wie es einmal im Blinker stand, heisst . Eine fusion kann nur in einer Übername des DAV in den VDSF bestehen . Das hatten wir Ossis schonmal vor 22 Jahren , tritt bei und halt das Maul . Genauso wie damals. Ach ja das zitat stammte aus einem Inoffiziellen Schreiben des Landeverbandes Baden Würtenbergs. Nach meinem Verständnis ist das ja denn auch schon eine festgelegte Meinung , mit der man halt nur noch nicht rausrücken wollte. Ich lasse mich da gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.|krach:


----------



## ivo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund will LSFV- SH dem unbedingt zustimmen?
> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht dieses blinde durchdrücken der Fusion.   :g
> 
> Geht sonst morgen die Anglerwelt unter?




Das Thema ist inzwischen gefährlich für die Verbandsfürsten geworden. Es zieht sich ewig hin, ohne das es substantielle Ergebnisse gibt. Dafür immer wieder Hiobsbotschaften. So langsam stellen auch Mitglieder fragen die sich sonst nie zu Wort melden würden. Ist doch klar das die Herrschaften dann versuchen dieses Thema endlich zu beerdigen.

Ich denke mal, dass viele Mitglieder der Initiative durchaus befürchten müssen ihren Verbandsposten bei einem Scheitern zu verlieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was mich aber stuzig gemacht hat ist die Tatsache, dass dem Pressesprecher des LSFV Schleswig-Holstein nicht die Informationen (Jahresabschlüsse, Berichte der Wirtschafftsprüfer, Verschmelzungsberichte, Satzungsentwürfe usw.) vorliegen, die der VDSF dem dem LSFV NDS am 11.09.2012 im Hinblick auf die Fusion übermittelt hat.
> 
> .....................



Ich sehe in der Tatsache, dass der Pressesprecher des LSFV-SH in deren Forum öffentlich diskutiert, noch keinen Meilenstein. Es kommt ja, neben dem Dialog, auch auf die Inhalte an. 
Äußerungen wie solche, dass er keinen Informationen hinterherhechelt, die *angeblich* die Niedersachsen auf Ihrer HP veröffentlicht haben, disqualifizieren ihn als Diskussionspartner. 

Die Zahlen sind Fakt, die Veröffentlichung ist Fakt. Und wenn diese Berichte dem LSFV-SH wirklich nicht vorliegen sollten (was glauben will wer mag), dann wäre es die Pflicht des Präsidiums deswegen auf die Barrikaden zu gehen. 
So etwas zu ignorieren, kann es doch wohl nicht sein. 

Interessant auch seine Ankündigung, dass der LSFV-SH im Falle des scheiterns der Fusion einen eigenen Verband gründen will. Wieviele Bundesverbände haben wir dann ? 

Also, bevor man das Kommunikationsgebaren des LSFV-SH lobt, sollte man bedenken, dass zu einer offenen Kommunikation Wahrheit und Klarheit gehören. Davon ist in SH leider nicht die Spur zu erkennen. 

Zur Frage, warum der LSFV-SH der Fusion zustimmen will, verweise ich auf eine Aussage des Herren Vollborn. Dieser hat darauf verwiesen, dass es seit längerem eine gültige Beschlusslage gibt, an die man gebunden sei. Im günstigsten Fall hat man zum Zeitpunkt dieser Beschlußfassung in SH entscheidende Fakten nicht gekannt. Im ungünstigen Fall hat man sich trotzdem für die Fusion entschieden. 
Beides ist eines ordentlichen Geschäftsprozesses nicht würdig.

Last not least bleibt festzuhalten, dass der LSFV-SH auf dem letzten Schreiben der Initiative nicht mehr aufgeführt ist. Warum nicht, wenn er doch für diese Fusion stimmen will?

Es bleibt bei Gemauschel und Spiel mit verdeckten Karten. Von einer Eingkeit der angler in Deutschland wären wir nach erflgreicher Fusion weiter entfernt, als jemals zuvor. Man wird dann mit hauen und stechen, mit dem ausbaldowern fauler Kompromisse so sehr beschäftigt sein dass für ein gemeinsames Handeln weder Zeit noch Raum bleibt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Last not least bleibt festzuhalten, dass der LSFV-SH auf dem letzten Schreiben der Initiative nicht mehr aufgeführt ist. Warum nicht, wenn er doch für diese Fusion stimmen will?


 

Vielleicht wurde nur rein zufällig ein altes Formular benutzt????|kopfkrat

Denn die letzte offizielle Aussage dazu kam doch am 05.11.2012:



> Wir gehören vom LSFV-SH nach wie vor der Gruppierung an, die sich für die Fusion ausspricht,


 
Auch die Frage nach Kenntnis der Unterlagen entbehrt sich, weil Honeyball diese ja bereits am 28.09.2012 im Verbandsforum veröffentlicht hat.

Die Frage ist nur, wie wichtig man diese nimmt, und ob man darin ein Drama sieht oder nicht. Ich sehe in den Zahlen zumindest keinen Grund für einen Weltuntergang, andere dürfen das aber gerne, das ist niemanden genommen.

Hier wird mir einfach zuviel spekuliert, darum gehe ich jetzt wieder in den Lesemodus....#h


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde nur rein zufällig ein altes Formular benutzt????|kopfkrat
> 
> Denn die letzte offizielle Aussage dazu kam doch am 05.11.2012:
> 
> ...



Solche Zufälle gibt es nicht.

Die Aussage ist aber keine Bestätigung der Zugehörigkeit zur Initiative Pro DAFV.

Man sollte mal auf die Details bei solchen Aussagen achten.


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Vergesst nicht die Tatsache, dass wir hier über den offiziellen *Pressesprecher* reden, der nichts veröffentlichen darf, wenn das *Präsidium* das nicht möchte.

Es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass *er als Person* die Unterlagen, die Herr Klasing veröffentlicht hat, nicht *offiziell* vom Präsidium bekommen hat.
Das Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Gehabe unseres lieben Boardies Dorschgreifer, der ja fleißig seinen LSFV-SH in Schutz nimmt, in allen Ehren, aber *offiziell veröffentlicht* hat der LSFV-SH die entsprechenden Dokumente nicht. Auch ich habe die nicht im Verbandsforum veröffentlicht, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen.
Michael Kuhr lässt zwischen den Zeilen durchaus genügend Interpretationsspielraum für seine Aussagen, die man nicht nur nach dem beurteilen sollte, was gesagt wurde, sondern vor allem nach dem, was eben ganz genau nicht gesagt wurde.
Nicht gesagt wurde, wie das Präsidium die finanzielle Situation beurteilt.
Nicht gesagt wurde, dass man konkret der Initiative pro DAFV weiterhin angehört.

Konkret gesagt wurde, dass man der Gruppierung angehört, die _"sich für die Fusion ausspricht, aber bei einem Scheitern der Fusion auch gewillt ist, einen neuen eigenen Verband zu gründen"_. 
Das ist nicht die Strategie der Initiative pro DAFV !!!
Und wenn auch der hier immer wieder "lesende" Dorschgreifer das sicherlich als "Spekulation" abtun wird, kann und sollte man genau diese Aussage in Zusammenhang mit der Kenntnis interpretieren, dass auch mehrere andere Landesverbände bei Scheitern _*dieser*_ Fusion am 17.11. einen Austritt aus ihrem jetzigen Bundesverband zwecks Neugründung eines *neuen* Bundesverbandes erwägen.

Zumindest liegt nach diesem Satz S-H nicht nur räumlich näher an Niedersachsen als an Bayern...:m


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht die Tatsache, dass wir hier über den offiziellen *Pressesprecher* reden, der nichts veröffentlichen darf, wenn das *Präsidium* das nicht möchte.
> 
> Es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass *er als Person* die Unterlagen, die Herr Klasing veröffentlicht hat, nicht *offiziell* vom Präsidium bekommen hat.
> Das Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Gehabe unseres lieben Boardies Dorschgreifer, der ja fleißig seinen LSFV-SH in Schutz nimmt, in allen Ehren, aber *offiziell veröffentlicht* hat der LSFV-SH die entsprechenden Dokumente nicht. Auch ich habe die nicht im Verbandsforum veröffentlicht, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen.
> ...



Aus welchem Grund tut sich der Pressesprecher so schwer und gibt das Vorhanden sein dieser Papiere nicht zu?
Was ist denn dabei zu sagen:"Ja, die Unterlagen liegen uns wie von Herrn Klasing veröffentlicht vor."

Will mann hier Herrn Klasing nun der Lüge bezichtigen?
Es gab keine Aufruf vom VDSF die Unteragen zu Veröffentlichen? Diese Unterlagen sind nicht zur Veröffentlichung bestimmt? Diese Unterlagen sind nicht der letzte Stand?

Wieviel Landesverbände gibt es?
Nur einer hat den Arsch in der Hose Unterlagen zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund tut sich der Pressesprecher so schwer und gibt das Vorhanden sein dieser Papiere nicht zu?
> Was ist denn dabei zu sagen:"Ja, die Unterlagen liegen uns wie von Herrn Klasing veröffentlicht vor."


Präsidialer Maulkorb???#c



Sharpo schrieb:


> Will mann hier Herrn Klasing nun der Lüge bezichtigen?
> Es gab keine Aufruf vom VDSF die Unteragen zu Veröffentlichen? Diese Unterlagen sind nicht zur Veröffentlichung bestimmt? Diese Unterlagen sind nicht der letzte Stand?


Nein, will man nicht, aber diese Unterlagen sind einfach nur peinlich und ein Armutszeugnis sowohl für die vorhergegangene Bundesverbands(-nicht-)arbeit als auch für die eigene Ignoranz, dass einem das nicht schon früher aufgefallen ist...:m





Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieviel Landesverbände gibt es?
> Nur einer hat den Arsch in der Hose Unterlagen zu veröffentlichen?


ganz genau!!!#6


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@Honeyball

Der Lüge bezichtigen wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.

Durch das Schweigen bzw. Verneinen im Besitz sein solcher Unterlagen schiebt man schon im Grunde Herrn Klasing den schwarzen Peter zu.
Kein Verband hat Unterlagen nur der LSFV NDS?


----------



## smithie (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Durch das Schweigen bzw. Verneinen im Besitz sein solcher Unterlagen schiebt man schon im Grunde Herrn Klasing den schwarzen Peter zu.
> Kein Verband hat Unterlagen nur der LSFV NDS?


Warum?
Der Pressesprecher sagt, dass ER die Dokumente nicht hat. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht, dass der Verband die Unterlagen nicht hat 
So zumindest habe ich das verstanden.


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Naja, Herr Klasing hat *alle* anderen Landesverbände in arge Erklärungsnot gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern gestürzt, aber kein anderer LV hat ein eigenes Internetforum, wo die unangenehmen Fragen gestellt werden können.

Wie soll man sich also anders aus der Affäre ziehen, wenn man

ein Mitgliedervotum pro Fusion hat
nach diesem Votum diese brisanten Informationen bekommen hat
diese erstmal unter Verschluss gehalten hat, eben weil sie zu der bei uns laufenden Diskussion führen
dann jemand anders die veröffentlicht und allen erzählt, dass alle anderen Verbände die auch haben
prompt nachgefragt wird, ob man die Sachlage jetzt anders beurteilt
über diverse Kanäle erfahren hat, dass es eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl Gegenstimmen geben wird
erkannt hat, dass es entweder ab 17.11. einen fusionierten Verband mit großen Problemen oder zwei nicht fusionierte Verbände mit genauso vielen Problemen geben wird
sich bewusst macht, dass bei Scheitern der Fusion man einem Verband angehört, der nur noch auf dem Papier existiert aber aufgrund unkittbarer Auseinandersetzungen zwischen dem derzeitigen gewählten Präsidium und denen, die dieses alte Präsidium entmachten wollten, quasi handlungsunfähig ist
genau weiß, dass man sich euphorisch der Entmachtungsinitiative angeschlossen hatte, und jetzt erkennen muss, dass man vom Regen in die Traufe kommen könnte
jetzt umso mehr Sorge haben muss, gegenüber zukünftigen potentiellen Partnerverbänden außerhalb dieser Initiative nicht das Gesicht zu verlieren
und dann
trotzdem noch versuchen will, sich selbst und seinen gesamten Landesverband am eigenen Schopf aus der brodelnden Sauce zu ziehen, in die man sich mit bestem (Un-)Wissen und Gewissen reinmanövriert hat


----------



## Tomasz (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



smithie schrieb:


> ...Der Pressesprecher sagt, dass ER die Dokumente nicht hat. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht, dass der Verband die Unterlagen nicht hat ...



Der Pressesprecher hat umfassend darüber informiert, wann sich Vorstand und Präsidium getroffen und die Themen zur Fusion besprochen haben. Er ist Mitglied des Präsidiums und somit ist doch davon auszugehen, dass er die Dokumente aus den Präsidiumssitzungen kennen sollte. Es sein denn, sie liegen dem Präsidium nicht offiziell vor, weil sie vom VDSF-Bund nicht an den LV übermittelt oder dort nicht in den Sitzungen dem Vorstand/Präsidium weitergereicht wurden. 
Mal ehrlich, wenn dem so sei, würde ich an seiner Stelle auch die offizielle Version stehen lassen, dass diese Dokumente dem LV nicht vorliegen. Nur weil sie von Honey verlinkt auf die NDS-Seiten zugespielt wurden, kann man zwar intern darüber diskutieren, aber öffentlich würde ich dazu auch keine Stellung beziehen. Die Frage bleibt also, warum hat NDS die Sachen mit dem Hinweis diese den Mitgliedern zur Verfügung zu stellen aber nicht SH? Und solange diese Version so steht bleibe ich dabei, dass nicht nur in der Kommunikation der Landesverbände an die Basis etwas gestört ist, sondern auch auf höchster Ebene vom Bund an die Landesverbände. Und das macht die Sache für mich noch dramatischer, als ich es mir bislang habe träumen lassen. 
Und ja damit begeben wir uns wieder in den Bereich der Sppekulationen, aber solange die Informationspolitik so schlecht funktioniert, bleibt einem als interessiertes Mitglied nicht viel anderes übrig. Es sei denn, man hat null Interesse an dem was die gewählten Verterer auf Landes- und Bundesebene da tun. Und das ist wohl leider auch viel zu oft der Fall.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Wie soll man sich also anders aus der Affäre ziehen, wenn man
> 
> ein Mitgliedervotum pro Fusion hat
> ...



Wenn dem so ist würde das bedeuten, dass der Pressesprecher in Hinblick auf die brisanten Dokumente nicht die ganze Wahrheit gesagt hat?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Naja, Herr Klasing hat *alle* anderen Landesverbände in arge Erklärungsnot gegenüber ihren Mitgliedern gestürzt, aber kein anderer LV hat ein eigenes Internetforum, wo die unangenehmen Fragen gestellt werden können.
> 
> Wie soll man sich also anders aus der Affäre ziehen, wenn man
> 
> ...



Wie man sich aus der Affaire zieht?
Ganz Einfach:

Ja, die Unterlagen liegen uns (den Vorstand) vor und werden derzeit geprüft und auf der nächsten Versammlung ausgiebig beraten u. diskutiert.

etc. 

Es gibt da viele ehrlichere Antworten.

Das Mitgliedervotum kann sicherlich auf Grund der nicht unerheblichen neuen Sachlage revidiert werden.


----------



## smithie (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> DEr ist Mitglied des Präsidiums und somit ist doch davon auszugehen, dass er die Dokumente aus den Präsidiumssitzungen kennen sollte.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass der LV an sich, also Präsident (Präsidium), die Dokumente kennt.
Entweder er (Pressesprecher) kennt sie und hat eine "Stallorder" bekommen, sie offiziell nicht kennen zu dürfen.
Oder er kennt sie tatsächlich nicht (so unwahrscheinlich das sein mag).

Selbst wenn wir es genau wüssten, was dann?
Dann ist böse(r) oder auch nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der LV an sich, also Präsident (Präsidium), die Dokumente kennt.
> Entweder er (Pressesprecher) kennt sie und hat eine "Stallorder" bekommen, sie offiziell nicht kennen zu dürfen.
> Oder er kennt sie tatsächlich nicht (so unwahrscheinlich das sein mag).
> 
> ...



Es geht doch nicht darum, ob jemand böse ist oder nicht. 
Aber ich bin es leid es immer wieder zu betonen, dass Transparenz und demokratische Gepflogenheiten immens wichtig sind, wenn wir die Verbände nicht irgenwann ganz beerdigen wollen. Auf die Art wie sich die Vereine und Verbände derzeit präsentieren werden wir sicher den Mitgliederschwund nicht stoppen können. 
Und ich gehe angesichts der gesetzlich geregelten Auslegungspflichten davon aus, dass dem LV diese Dokumente nicht offiziell vorliegen und halte daher andere Spekulationen für müßig. Ich möchte niemanden unterstellen die Fusion dadurch in Gefahr bringen zu wollen, indem man sie an Formfehlern scheitern lässt. Siehst Du das anders?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der LV an sich, also Präsident (Präsidium), die Dokumente kennt.
> Entweder er (Pressesprecher) kennt sie und hat eine "Stallorder" bekommen, sie offiziell nicht kennen zu dürfen.
> Oder er kennt sie tatsächlich nicht (so unwahrscheinlich das sein mag).
> 
> ...



Dann bitte ich um eine Stellungnahme.


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

eben, letztlich ist es egal.

Und wir haben nichts davon, ihm (Michael Kuhr) oder dem gesamten Präsidium daraus einen Strick zu drehen.

Aus der Sicht, das Mitgliedervotum weiter zu unterstützen, ist es egal, ob man die Dokumente offiziell oder inoffiziell kennt.

Es ist aber nicht egal, offiziell zuzugeben, dass man sie kennt und nicht für entscheidungsänderungsrelevant befunden hat. Denn dann könnte man ja, wenn durch eine Fusion und deren eventuellen negativen finanziellen Folgen dem eigenen LV ein Schaden entsteht, in die Bredouille kommen, sobald auch nur ein einzelnes LV-Mitglied den Rechtsweg beschreitet.

Also gibt es nur: Abwarten und Ball flach halten.

Noch 10 Tage...


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

@Tomasz:
So sehr wie Du recht hast, so wenig glaube ich, dass der alte Misinformationsweg jetzt so kurz vor der Fusion verlassen wird.:m


----------



## smithie (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Aber ich bin es leid es immer wieder zu betonen, dass Transparenz und demokratische Gepflogenheiten immens wichtig sind, wenn wir die Verbände nicht irgenwann ganz beerdigen wollen. [...]


Das ist alles richtig, brauchst Du mir aber nicht zu sagen. 

Glaubst Du, vor dem 17.11. tut sich noch was seitens der Verbände? 

@sharpo: OK, mit welcher konkreten Folge für den/bis zum 17.11.?



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum, ob jemand böse ist oder  nicht.


Stimmt, aber/denn:


> letztlich ist es egal.


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

neben dem ganzen Hickhack, interessiert mich eigentlich so langsam nur noch, wie man ein wie immer geartetes Ergebnis erklären wird. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Tja, ist irgendwie wie früher bei Dallas:
Eigentlich findet man's scheisse und trotzdem will man wissen, wie's weitergeht #c


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

der Vergleich ist gut. Die waren auch immer einer Meinung und haben sich ständig an geltende Regelungen/ Absprachen gehalten|supergri
nur die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit war irgendwie anders
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> neben dem ganzen Hickhack, interessiert mich eigentlich so langsam nur noch, wie man ein wie immer geartetes Ergebnis erklären wird.
> Gruß A.


 

Egal welches Ergebnis, es wird als ganz großer Erfolg dargestellt. Wetten...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



smithie schrieb:


> Warum?
> Der Pressesprecher sagt, dass ER die Dokumente nicht hat. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss aber nicht, dass der Verband die Unterlagen nicht hat
> So zumindest habe ich das verstanden.





Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist würde das bedeuten, dass der Pressesprecher in Hinblick auf die brisanten Dokumente nicht die ganze Wahrheit gesagt hat?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Offene Kommunikation und Information ist jedenfalls was ganz anderes. 

Gezielte Falschinformation, Vernebelungstaktik, und - auf gut Deutsch gesagt - kräftige Verarsche - nennt man sowas.

Wer nicht genug Rückgrat hat, die Wahrheit zu schreiben, der sollte besser die Finger still halten. Oder man schreibt schlicht, dass man zu dem Thema keine Stellung nimmt. Basta.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Auf jeden Fall bläst einem - wie ich finde - im Anglerforum SH bei Kritik an der Fusion bzw. durch hinterfragen der Informationspolitik auch in anderen Threads ein heftiger Wind von einem der GF des LSFV SH entgegen |supergri|supergri|supergri...Sind da die Nerven angekratzt? |kopfkrat Aber auf die Fragen zur Fusion bezieht er keine Stellung....#q#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Die Dokumente MÜSSEN dem LSFV-SH vorliegen, da diese ja ausgelegt werden MÜSSEN, damit die Mitglieder Einsicht nehmen können.

Wenn ein Mitglied keine Einsicht bekommen hat, weil die Dokumente nicht zumindest ausgelegt wurden, kann dieses umgehend gegen die Fusion klagen und wird gewinnen, da die Auslegung laut Umwandlungsgesetz  zwingend notwendig ist..


----------



## Tomasz (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Dokumente *MÜSSEN* dem LSFV-SH vorliegen, da diese ja ausgelegt werden MÜSSEN, damit die Mitglieder Einsicht nehmen können.
> 
> Wenn ein Mitglied keine Einsicht bekommen hat, weil die Dokumente nicht zumindest ausgelegt wurden, kann dieses umgehend *gegen die Fusion klagen* und wird gewinnen, da die Auslegung laut Umwandlungsgesetz  zwingend notwendig ist..



Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit, wobei sie aber in SH, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eben nicht vorzuliegen scheinen. Jedenfalls hat selbst der Pressesprecher und gleichzeitig Präsidiumsmitglied und sicher auch Vereinsmitglied nach eigenem Bekunden diese nicht vorgelegt bekommen. 
Und es würde mich auch nicht mehr wundern, wenn einzelne Landesverbände gegen die Fusion stimmen würden, mit der Begründung, dass ihnen diese wichtigen Dokumente im Vorfeld nicht offiziell zugegangen seien. Damit könnte man dann zumindest den schwarzen Peter wieder auf andere schieben. 
Aber ich habe jetzt die Faxen dicke und warte die verbleibenden Tage ab, da ist zu diesem späten Zeitpunkt eh nichts mehr zu löten und meine Meinung als Vereinsmitglied scheint auch niemanden zu interessieren.
Die ganze Fusion wird zum Ende jedenfalls spannender als die Präsidentschaftswahl in den USA:g.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

der gravierende Unterschied ist nur: die Ammis konnten zwischen 2en wählen und Du?|kopfkrat;+


----------



## gründler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> der gravierende Unterschied ist nur: die Ammis konnten zwischen 2en wählen und Du?.....|kopfkrat;+


 

....hast als dummer Deutscher Angler deine fresse zu halten,und zu zahlen.Fragen oder gar Denken hast du auch nicht zu wollen sondern das zu machen was wir Dir sagen.

#h


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Eben!
Die Amis konnten wenigstens wählen. Wir (bzw. ihr, da ich ja keinem Verband angehöre) könnt erstmal gar nichts machen. Höchstens hinterher klagen, aber das kann dann wiederum jeder, denn um Gesetzesverstöße anzuzeigen, muss man nicht irgendwo Mitglied sein.
Nur, siehe hier... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Dauert ja Gott dei Dank nicht mehr zu lange (16.17.11.) bis sich alle wieder blamieren und dann Hauen und Stechen und Schuldzuweisungen losgehen werden, da es ja von diesen begnadeten Damen und Herren wieder nicht geschafft wurde, die Einheit der Verbände auf einem angelpolitisch liberalen Fundament herzustellen.

Man kann nur hoffen ,dass die bis jetzt einzige Ausnahme im Verbandssumpf, der LSFV-NDS, auch nach (dann ja nur teilweise) erfolgter(Kon)Fusion oder eben nach deren Scheitern dann wirklich so weitermacht, wie sie es jetzt (und auch in NDS wurde jahrzehntelang geschlafen!) angefangen haben ..

Wir werden sehen, ob Angler für Verbände und Funktionäre weiterhin nur Melkkühe sind (gerne ja auch doppelt und dreifach durch Merfachmitglieschaften), oder ob sich Verbände darauf besinnen, dass die Dienstleister für Angler zu sein haben, die das ja auch alles bezahlen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dauert ja Gott dei Dank nicht mehr zu lange (16.17.11.)


 
Ab wann gibt es hier denn die ersten Hochrechnungen...#g? Gibt es Livereportagen aus Berlin...|bla:? Habt Ihr Eilmeldungen geplant...|director:? 

Ich bin echt gespannt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Wir tun was wir können..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ab wann gibt es hier denn die ersten Hochrechnungen...#g? Gibt es Livereportagen aus Berlin...|bla:? Habt Ihr Eilmeldungen geplant...|director:?
> 
> Ich bin echt gespannt...



Die ersten Hochrechnungen ?

Bitte sehr.

Vernünftiges Ergebnis:  0,1 %

Blamage: 66 %

Desaster: 33,9 %


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die ersten Hochrechnungen ?
> 
> Bitte sehr.
> 
> ...


 
|good:

Ich glaube aber die Werte für Desater liegen deutlich höher...|supergri


----------



## Zoddl (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dauert ja Gott dei Dank nicht mehr zu lange (16.17.11.) bis sich alle wieder blamieren und dann Hauen und Stechen und Schuldzuweisungen losgehen werden...
> 
> Wir werden sehen, ob Angler für Verbände und Funktionäre weiterhin nur Melkkühe sind (gerne ja auch doppelt und dreifach durch Merfachmitglieschaften), oder ob sich Verbände darauf besinnen, dass die Dienstleister für Angler zu sein haben, die das ja auch alles bezahlen.


Nana! Würden *alle* aktiv angelnden ihren finanziellen Beitrag leisten, hätten die Bundesverbände kein Defizit im Kassenbuch. Bezahlt wird das ganze von weniger als 25%, von manchen doppelt, dreifach oder noch mehr.|krach:
(25%, wenn man von deinen 3,5 Mill. laut Arlinghaus ausgeht. Aber du hattest das ja auch bereits auf 10% runterrechnen können.)

Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die 75% der nicht-organisierten, noch ungemolkenen und unzufriedenen stellt fest, dass 25% kleiner als 75% ist und würde diesen Umstand zur Gründung eines weiteren Bundesverbandes als Gegenstück zu diesem Joch des VDSF/DAFV nutzen. |rolleyes
Wenn diese 75% zu der Einsicht kämen, das mit dieser Mehrheit ggü VDSF/DAFV z.B. das Nachtangelverbot in BaWü aufgehoben werden könnte, prüfungsfreies Fischen in quasi allen Bundesländern möglich gemacht werden könnte, ein Abknüppelverbott in anderen BL erst gar nicht in Frage käme.... tja!
Und das alles für 1€ oder 2€ zusätzlich pro Jahr.:k

Na das wär doch was! Wen würde da noch ein 16./17.11. interessieren???


Wird aber leider alles nicht passieren... denn 1€ oder 2€ mehr pro Jahr ist dem ein oder anderen dann doch zu viel. |kopfkrat


----------



## Wegberger (8. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Hallo,

an sich ist doch der 16/17.11 völlig egal .... die deutsche Anglerschaft hat schon längst verloren - egal wie dieses Event auch immer ausgehen wird.

In der Sache wird es nur Verlierer geben... ob direkt (Verbandorganisiert) oder indirekt (freie Angler) - völlig egal.

Und das stimmt mich bedenklich.

LG


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Nana! Würden *alle* aktiv angelnden ihren finanziellen Beitrag leisten, hätten die Bundesverbände kein Defizit im Kassenbuch. Bezahlt wird das ganze von weniger als 25%, von manchen doppelt, dreifach oder noch mehr.|krach:
> (25%, wenn man von deinen 3,5 Mill. laut Arlinghaus ausgeht. Aber du hattest das ja auch bereits auf 10% runterrechnen können.)
> 
> Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die 75% der nicht-organisierten, noch ungemolkenen und unzufriedenen stellt fest, dass 25% kleiner als 75% ist und würde diesen Umstand zur Gründung eines weiteren Bundesverbandes als Gegenstück zu diesem Joch des VDSF/DAFV nutzen. |rolleyes
> ...




Träum weiter. 
ich muss widersprechen. Das Kind ist bereits in den Brunnen gefallen. Man kann Gesetze jetzt nicht in jedem Bundesland einfach mal soeben über den Haufen werfen. 
Es wäre eine Überzeugungsarbeit von Jahrzehnten nötig da irgendwas dran zu ändern.
Desweiteren besteht immer das gleiche Problem,gib den Deutschen eine Position mit Macht und....

Heisst, sehr schnell werden auch in diesem Verband die Strukturen und Personen etc. verhärtet.
Das Machtgeschacher geht dann auch dort bald los.

Gruss


----------



## Honeyball (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Bei allem Pessimismus: Die Deutsche Anglerschaft hat ihre (vielleicht für lange Zeit letzte) historische Chance. Angeführt von der fast als Palastrevolution anmutenden Offenlegung der diskussionswürdigen Fakten durch Herrn Klasing und das NDS-Präsidium sind auch andere LVs zumindest ins Grübeln gekommen. Was ohne offensive Berichterstattung gewisser Online-Medien wahrscheinlich nie an die Öffentlichkeit gedrungen wäre, wird eine Woche vor der alles entscheidenden Zusammenkunft plötzlich allerortens diskutiert. 
Delegierte, die bisher nur als Dauerabnicker in Erscheinung getreten waren, stellen plötzlich Fragen, lesen Bilanzen und Geschäftsberichte und reden sich auf Präsidiumstreffen die Köpfe heiß.
Menschen, die vor wenigen Monaten noch fest davon überzeugt waren, nur den selbst ernannten neuen Helden der "Initiative pro DAFV" folgen zu müssen, haben plötzlich ein ungutes Bauchgefühl und fokussieren sich auf die Interessen der von ihnen vertretenen Landesverbände.
Telefondrähte zwischen unterschiedlichen LV-Präsidien sogar aus unterschiedlichen Dachverbänden glühen und so mancher sonst seinem Leithammel stur folgender Schafbock irrt plötzlich orientierungslos umher.

Die Chance ist da, das große Chaos zu verhindern, eine Fusion in der jetzt geplanten Art und Weise abzulehnen und dann wieder dort anzufangen, wo einst ein alternder Präsident jeglichen konstruktiven Ansatz im Keim erstickt hatte.
Die Alternative dazu mutet als Schnellschuss mit hohem Risikopotential an, aber da das Bewusstsein für das Risiko jetzt überall vorhanden ist, mag selbst das noch kalkulierbar werden.


----------



## smithie (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die 75% der nicht-organisierten, noch ungemolkenen und unzufriedenen stellt fest, dass 25% kleiner als 75% ist und würde diesen Umstand zur Gründung eines weiteren Bundesverbandes als Gegenstück zu diesem Joch des VDSF/DAFV nutzen. |rolleyes


Dann müsste man sicher aber von der Meckerposition wegbewegen, den Arsch in der Hose haben+zusammenkneiffen und was anpacken. 
Da ist es doch wesentlich einfacher über "Missstände" zu berichten und zu meckern.
Da es dabei nämlich kein wirkliches Ergebnis gibt, muss man sich nicht an einem Ergebnis messen lassen. Ist doch super.



> Das Kind ist bereits in den Brunnen gefallen. Man kann Gesetze jetzt  nicht in jedem Bundesland einfach mal soeben über den Haufen werfen.
> Es wäre eine Überzeugungsarbeit von Jahrzehnten nötig da irgendwas dran  zu ändern.
> Desweiteren besteht immer das gleiche Problem,gib den Deutschen eine  Position mit Macht und....


Also bei dem Aufschrei nach Liberalisierung (Prüfung, C&R, Wettfischen, usw. usf.) scheint das von Dir genannte Problem (Kind im Brunnen oder auf dem Weg nach unten) nicht zu zählen.
Da sind dann nur wieder die "anderen" (alias Interessenvertreter) schuld, die nichts unternehmen.

Und zu sagen: "die müssten halt mal anfangen (selbst wenn es Jahrzente dauert und das tun sie nicht" würde für die bestehenden Interessenvertreter wie für Zoddl's Vorschlag gelten. Wenn jetzt eh nichts getan wird, hätte Zoddl's Variante die gleichen Voraussetzungen.
Eine Sysiphusarbeit mit fraglichem Erfolg ist es in jedem Fall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Eine Sysiphusarbeit mit fraglichem Erfolg ist es in jedem Fall.


Und daher finde ich den Weg, den der LSFV-NDS nach jahrzehntelangem Schlaf nun zumindest mal angefangen hat, so sowohl außergewöhnlich wie auch positiv zu werten.

*Denn ein "weiter so" der Bundesverbände und der LV der (w)irren Initiative sowie der Verbände, die bis jetzt einmal einfach stillhalten, wird definitiv nichts ändern an der lausigen Situation und dem Abwärtstrend*.

Während offene Information und Mitnahme der Angler wenigstens die Chance auf eine Verbesserung lassen.

*Und damit wenigstens ein Verband auch deutlich in der Praxis zeigt, dass das geht* - egal welche "Gründe" und "Entschudigungen" manche für das weiter anglerfeindliche Verhalten ALLER anderen Verbände mit Informationsverweigerung und dem ignorieren der Angler vorbringen mögen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

PS:
Jetzt am Wochenende steht ja erstmal die HV des DAV in Sachsen-Anhalt an.
Da sich auch dieser Landesverband (wie alle "Mitglieder") ohne jede Rücksprache mit der Basis der 
(w)irren Initiative angeschlossen hat, gärt es dort ja auch schon länger.

Das wird sicher ne lebhafte Sitzung werden, nachdem jetzt ja auch dank LSFV-NDS die Dokumente öffentlich sind und nicht mehr vor der Basis versteckt werden konnten, wie das alle anderen Verbände machen.... 

Die das ja ALLE nur, wenn überhaupt -  weil gesetzliche Mindestanforderung - in den Geschäftstellen auslegten..

Sonst hätte ja gar kein Angler ne Chance gehab, mitzukriegen, was da in den Hinterzimmern ausgemauschelt wurde und die Funktionäre hättens wie bisher auch immer schön unter Verschluss gehalten und die Angler nachher wieder mit ihren "Segnungen" vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt.....


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an sich ist doch der 16/17.11 völlig egal .... die deutsche Anglerschaft hat schon längst verloren - egal wie dieses Event auch immer ausgehen wird.
> 
> ...


 
@wegberger, nur als Zitat , nicht als Angriff auf Dich persönlich:
Schon alleine das " die deutsche Anglerschaft", nein "WIR" haben verloren
Diese teilweise schon anonyme Position zu diesem Thema jagd Angst und Schrecken ein, nein, WIR sind es, ob organisiert oder frei , WIR werden die Folgen tragen müssen .
Ohne zu dramatisieren, die Folgen sind für uns noch garnicht abzusehen.
Natürlich ist es gut, den offiziellen Status als Naturschützer zu haben, nur wenn dann  unsere Interessen nicht konsequent vertreten werden, und damit ist zu rechnen, was haben wir dann gekonnt ;+
Wir haben jetzt die Chance, wir haben lange genug vertraut und waren froh, damit in Ruhe gelassen zu werden ... ich auch !!!
.... und wo stehen WIR jetzt .... Ratlosigkeit, Ängste oder 
weiterhin Desinteresse oder Ahnungslosigkeit ?
Lobbyarbeit kann anders aussehen und muß es auch .....
Hier haben nur wenige ( in Anbetracht der Zahl deutscher Angler) kommentiert, angeregt, gezweifelt , eine wesentlich höhere Zahl hat still mitgelesen, vielleicht auch für sich gemeckert, aber diese Meinung nicht öffentlich gemacht, aus Angst wovor eigentlich ?
Diese (KON)Fusion sollte aus meiner Sicht scheitern und neu angegangen werden, vernünftig, sachlich , jetzt wird erreicht, was viele nicht wollen, WIR werden gespalten, damit ist zu rechnen
Grüße aus Berlin #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Dafür gibt es nach der Spaltung den bis jetzt ersten und einzigen Verband, der in der Praxis gezeigt hat, dass er mit Information und Mitnahme der Angler zumindest anfangen will, einen anderen Weg zu gehen..

Was auch langfristig die Chance birgt, dass nachfolgend andere mitmachen und sich diesem positivem Beispiel anschliessen.

Nur die, die jetzt weiterhin für eine (Kon )Fusion und ein "weiter so" der Desinformation und der Kommunikationsverweigerung und der Weigerung für die etwas zu tun, die das bezahlen (die Angler) -  ALLE diejenigen Verbände sind die, die weiter die Spaltung der Angler fortschreiben.

Da sie bewusst weiter die Trennung der Angler vorantreiben, statt zu versuchen Positionen zusammen zu führen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bei allem Pessimismus: Die Deutsche Anglerschaft hat ihre (vielleicht für lange Zeit letzte) historische Chance. Angeführt von der fast als Palastrevolution anmutenden Offenlegung der diskussionswürdigen Fakten durch Herrn Klasing und das NDS-Präsidium sind auch andere LVs zumindest ins Grübeln gekommen. Was ohne offensive Berichterstattung gewisser Online-Medien wahrscheinlich nie an die Öffentlichkeit gedrungen wäre, wird eine Woche vor der alles entscheidenden Zusammenkunft plötzlich allerortens diskutiert.
> Delegierte, die bisher nur als Dauerabnicker in Erscheinung getreten waren, stellen plötzlich Fragen, lesen Bilanzen und Geschäftsberichte und reden sich auf Präsidiumstreffen die Köpfe heiß.
> Menschen, die vor wenigen Monaten noch fest davon überzeugt waren, nur den selbst ernannten neuen Helden der "Initiative pro DAFV" folgen zu müssen, haben plötzlich ein ungutes Bauchgefühl und fokussieren sich auf die Interessen der von ihnen vertretenen Landesverbände.
> Telefondrähte zwischen unterschiedlichen LV-Präsidien sogar aus unterschiedlichen Dachverbänden glühen und so mancher sonst seinem Leithammel stur folgender Schafbock irrt plötzlich orientierungslos umher.
> ...




Ja, die Chance ist da.

Aber ich seh keine Veränderung, keine Bewegung bei den Verbänden.
Bis jetzt ist der LSFV Nds, der einzige Verband der Unterlagen veröffentlicht hat und einen Kommentar dazu gab.
Somit Chance vertan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, die Chance ist da.
> 
> Aber ich seh keine Veränderung, keine Bewegung bei den Verbänden.
> Bis jetzt ist der LSFV Nds, der einzige Verband der Unterlagen veröffentlicht hat und einen Kommentar dazu gab.
> Somit Chance vertan.



Da traut sich eben bis jetzt keiner aus der Deckung, weil keiner weiss, was am 16./17. passieren wird-  ALLES FEIGLINGE!!!!

Nur der LSFV-NDS hat sich da rechtzeitig aus der Deckung gewagt..

Umso höher zu bewerten, da damit auch alle "Entschuldigungsversuche" der anderen Verbände warum man Angler weder informieren noch mitnehmen will, in der Praxis schon ad absurdum geführt sind...

Man wird sehen, ob sich dieser zarte Keim behaupten kann - oder weiter alles mit dem Mist aus der Güllegrube der Verbände zugekleistert wird wie bisher...


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



smithie schrieb:


> Dann müsste man sicher aber von der Meckerposition wegbewegen, den Arsch in der Hose haben+zusammenkneiffen und was anpacken.
> Da ist es doch wesentlich einfacher über "Missstände" zu berichten und zu meckern.
> Da es dabei nämlich kein wirkliches Ergebnis gibt, muss man sich nicht an einem Ergebnis messen lassen. Ist doch super.
> 
> ...



Soll man sich nun  mit Sysiphusarbeit den weiteren Weg verbauen?
Ich persönlich finde eine eindeutige Regelung zu C&R auf Grund der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage nicht unbedingt Problematisch. Auch die Wettfischregelung (zwar blödsinn) aber schränkt mich nicht beim angeln ein. Dann gibt es halt nur Hegefischen  ), wenn man verarscht werden will...)

Für mich stellt sich eher die Frage, kann ich weiterhin in Deutschland menschwürdig (Freigabe der Schutzgebite für Angler o.ä.) angeln und habe ich gesunde Gewässer mit einem vernünftigen Fischbestand zur Verfügung.
Oder werden meine Bemühungen, Investitionen etc.  durch Schiffskatastrophen, Wasserkraftwerke etc. weiterhin zu nichte gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da traut sich eben bis jetzt keiner aus der Deckung, weil keiner weiss, was am 16./17. passieren wird-  ALLES FEIGLINGE!!!!
> 
> Nur der LSFV-NDS hat sich da rechtzeitig aus der Deckung gewagt..
> 
> ...



Des Nachbarshose sollte den Landesverbänden erstmal am Arsch vorbei gehen.
Mein Landesverband hat meine bzw. die seiner Mitglieders Interessen zu vertreten. Da Interessiert nicht was der andere Verband macht.
Ob Bayern die Meinung von NRW gefällt oder nicht ist belanglos. Ich rede auch nicht nach dem Mund meiner Nachbarn.


----------



## Honeyball (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wird sicher ne lebhafte Sitzung werden, nachdem jetzt ja auch dank LSFV-NDS die Dokumente öffentlich sind und nicht mehr vor der Basis versteckt werden konnten, wie das alle anderen Verbände machen....
> 
> Die das ja ALLE nur, wenn überhaupt -  weil gesetzliche Mindestanforderung - in den Geschäftstellen auslegten..



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich bin mir da nicht mehr ganz so sicher, dass juristisch gesehen die LV das überhaupt veröffentlichen müssen. Es sind die LV, die Mitglieder in den beiden Bundesverbänden sind und von denen informiert werden müssen, und dazu kann es ja langen, die Dokumente bei den Geschäftsstellen der Bundesverbände auszulegen, ohne die LV weitergehend zu informieren.
Es mehren sich die Anzeichen, dass es Landesverbände und deren Präsidien gibt, die zwar entweder durch Herrn Klasing oder über unsere Berichterstattung informiert sind, aber eben nicht offiziell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir da nicht mehr ganz so sicher, dass juristisch gesehen die LV das überhaupt veröffentlichen müssen.


Laut Umwandlungsgesetz MUSS das von den Landesverbänden für deren Mitglieder (die Vereine) ausgelegt werden.

Siehe auch das Anschreiben des VDSF-Präsidiums (auf der Seite von NDS) diesbezüglich:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Gl*eichzeitig mit Beginn der Einberufungsfrist fordert der Gesetzgeber die Auslegung, also die Einsichtsmöglichkeit für jedes ordentliche Mitglied. *Im Normalfall liegen diese Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen aus. Um dies zu vereinfachen, werden daneben allen Landesverbänden des VDSF diese Unterlagen zugestellt und jeder Landesverband entscheidet dann pflichtgemäß eigenständig, wie er weiter damit verfährt. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt werden diese Unterlagen dem DAV zur Verfügung gestellt bzw. dieser stellt seine Unterlagen uns zwecks Auslegung zur Verfügung (Auszug aus der VDSF-E-Mail vom 11.09.2012).



Sonst hätten diese Weltmeister im Mauscheln und desinformieren doch nicht mal das gemacht - es ist ja schon bezeichnend, dass ALLEINE NUR der LSFV-NDS das wirkliche veröffentlichen für notwendig hat!!!........

Aber so hat der LSFV-NDS  (Gott sei Dank) auch in der Praxis bewiesen hat, dass das geht!!!

Angler zu informieren, ohne dass gleich die Welt untergeht - und das trotz dem Gegenwind der anderen Verbände und Funktionäre, die einfach gerne wie bisher ohne Belästigung durch die das alles bezahlenden Angler weitermauscheln wollen.


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Ich bin mir da nicht mehr ganz so sicher, dass juristisch gesehen die LV das überhaupt veröffentlichen müssen. Es sind die LV, die Mitglieder in den beiden Bundesverbänden sind und von denen informiert werden müssen, und dazu kann es ja langen, die Dokumente bei den Geschäftsstellen der Bundesverbände auszulegen, ohne die LV weitergehend zu informieren.
> Es mehren sich die Anzeichen, dass es Landesverbände und deren Präsidien gibt, die zwar entweder durch Herrn Klasing oder über unsere Berichterstattung informiert sind, aber eben nicht offiziell.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Moooment.
Du hast da jetzt meiner Meinung nach einen Denkfehler und auch Schreibfehler drin.
Der VDSF hat seine LV aufgefordert die Unterlagen zu veröffentlich (wie auch immer...durch Auslegung in den Geschäftsräumen für die Vereinsvorstände oder auch Verbandsausschuss o.w.a.i.).
Es muss nicht jedes einzelne LV- Mitglied informiert werden!
(Nur die, die etwas zu sagen haben...  :g  )

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der LSFV Nds hier einen Fehler gemacht hat bzw. gelogen hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es gut, den offiziellen Status als Naturschützer zu haben


 
Mit einer Verfechterin der Gen- Technologie an der Spitze, einer deren Patei in dieser Woche sinnvolle Tierschutzgesetze gestoppt hat! Das kommt bei allen anderen Naturschutzverbänden bestimmt gut an. Die freuen sich auf eine komeptente Gesprächspartnerin. Da wird der dann evtl. neue Verband (also eigentlich wir Angler) das in Zukunft mit allen Entscheidungen viel einfacher haben #q....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Naja, und die restlichen Personalien (Abknüppelgesetzbefürworter Braun, den ewiggestrigen Stolzenburg (siehe Spiegelartikel) und Nachtangelverbotsabschaffungsverhinderer aus BW wie Klath, etc., etc..)  zeigen natürlich alle in eine für Angler positivere Richtung ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, und die restlichen Personalien (Abknüppelgesetzbefürworter Braun, den ewiggestrigen Stolzenburg (siehe Spiegelartikel) und Nachtangelverbotsabschaffungsverhinderer aus BW wie Klath, etc., etc..)  zeigen natürlich alle in eine für Angler positivere Richtung ;-)))



Diese Damen und Herren, sind unsere grosse Chance......


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Moooment.
> Du hast da jetzt meiner Meinung nach einen Denkfehler und auch Schreibfehler drin.
> ...


Siehe auch das Anschreiben des VDSF-Präsidiums (auf der Seite von NDS) diesbezüglich:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> Gl*eichzeitig mit Beginn der Einberufungsfrist fordert der Gesetzgeber die Auslegung, also die Einsichtsmöglichkeit für jedes ordentliche Mitglied. *Im Normalfall liegen diese Unterlagen in den Geschäftsstellen aus. Um dies zu vereinfachen, werden daneben allen Landesverbänden des VDSF diese Unterlagen zugestellt und jeder Landesverband entscheidet dann pflichtgemäß eigenständig, wie er weiter damit verfährt. Zum gleichen Zeitpunkt werden diese Unterlagen dem DAV zur Verfügung gestellt bzw. dieser stellt seine Unterlagen uns zwecks Auslegung zur Verfügung (Auszug aus der VDSF-E-Mail vom 11.09.2012).



Sonst hätten diese Weltmeister im Mauscheln und desinformieren doch nicht mal das gemacht - es ist ja schon bezeichnend, dass ALLEINE NUR der LSFV-NDS das wirkliche veröffentlichen für notwendig hat!!!........

Aber so hat der LSFV-NDS  (Gott sei Dank) auch in der Praxis bewiesen hat, dass das geht!!!

Angler zu informieren, ohne dass gleich die Welt untergeht - und das trotz dem Gegenwind der anderen Verbände und Funktionäre, die einfach gerne wie bisher ohne Belästigung durch die das alles bezahlenden Angler weitermauscheln wollen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Mit einer Verfechterin der Gen- Technologie an der Spitze, einer deren Patei in dieser Woche sinnvolle Tierschutzgesetze gestoppt hat! Das kommt bei allen anderen Naturschutzverbänden bestimmt gut an. Die freuen sich auf eine komeptente Gesprächspartnerin. Da wird der dann evtl. neue Verband (also eigentlich wir Angler) das in Zukunft mit allen Entscheidungen viel einfacher haben #q....


 
Sorry, aber das zeigt mit zumindest , dass die Dame ne Position hat und die auch vertritt. Un dass sie nicht alles abnickt, was Naturschützer wollen, macht sie mir fast sympatisch.
Ob das jetzt in dem von Dir genannten Fall berechtigt ist -k.A.
Honeyball, bezüglich der Auslegung hast du sicher recht.
Dem Mitglied im Angelverein muss der BV , das sicher nicht zur Kentniss geben, kann er aber. Mitglied im BV sind nunmal nur die LV.
Gruß A.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Mein Comment bezog sich auch nicht auf die Personalien, sondern einzig und allein auf die Tatsache der Wirkung einer geeinten ( im WIR lebenden) Anglerschaft mit der allgemeinen Anerkennung als Naturschutzorganisation.
Grüße aus Berlin #h


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe auch das Anschreiben des VDSF-Präsidiums (auf der Seite von NDS) diesbezüglich:
> 
> 
> Sonst hätten diese Weltmeister im Mauscheln und desinformieren doch nicht mal das gemacht - es ist ja schon bezeichnend, dass ALLEINE NUR der LSFV-NDS das wirkliche veröffentlichen für notwendig hat!!!........
> ...



Du warst mit Deiner Ausführung schneller.   |krach:


----------



## degl (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Des Nachbarshose sollte den Landesverbänden erstmal am Arsch vorbei gehen.
> Mein Landesverband hat meine bzw. die seiner Mitglieders Interessen zu vertreten. Da Interessiert nicht was der andere Verband macht.
> Ob Bayern die Meinung von NRW gefällt oder nicht ist belanglos. Ich rede auch nicht nach dem Mund meiner Nachbarn.



Und hier zeigt sich die Einstellung der Diskutanten aber sehr deutlich:
Dein Landesverband hat nicht nur DEINE Interessene zu vetreten,
sondern die aller EURER Mitglieder......................

Und wenn alle eure Mitglieder so engagiert diskutienen würden(auch alle meines Landesverbandes)............

dann würde hier die Serverleistung nicht mehr ausreichen.

Ich prognostiziere, das ca.99% der Anglerschaft......mit den "Machenschafften"......die hier so "verteufelt" werden........völlig einverstandenden sind(auch Enthaltuingen werden am Ende mitgezählt, wenn vom Rest eine Mehrheit gefunden wird)...........das es letztendlich für Mich so wirkt, als kämpft das AB gegen Windmühlen und übersieht die dabei die "potemkin`schen Dörfer"........................

Nicht das ich in meinem Anglerdasein alles billige, was so auf uns zukam...............aber das ich von vornherein bei diesem zugegeben "wüsten Verhandlungsmarathon" nur Verrat an uns Anglern wittern müßte..........ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig.

Ausserdem stört es mich sehr, das immer von irgendwelchen Problemen(die sind hier häufiger genannt wieC&R, Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescher, Kochtopfangeln, Wettfischen usw.) als Probleme aller Angler in Deutschland angesehen werden.......das ist aber bei weitem nicht so...................

Ein sehr großer, wenn nicht sogar der überwiegende Teil der Angler, können mit den geltenden Regelungen gut leben........

gruß degl


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Ich prognostiziere, das ca.99% der Anglerschaft......mit den "Machenschafften"......die hier so "verteufelt" werden........völlig einverstandenden sind


 Weil die nicht informiert wurden und nicht wissen, was a) zur Zeit passiert und b) unter Umständen in Zukunft alles auf diese 99% drauf zukommt...



degl schrieb:


> Ausserdem stört es mich sehr, das immer von irgendwelchen Problemen(die sind hier häufiger genannt wieC&R, Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescher, Kochtopfangeln, Wettfischen usw.) als Probleme aller Angler in Deutschland angesehen werden.......das ist aber bei weitem nicht so...................
> 
> Ein sehr großer, wenn nicht sogar der überwiegende Teil der Angler, können mit den geltenden Regelungen gut leben........


 
Die können ja auch weiterhin ohne C&R angeln, den Setzkescher in der Garage lassen und sich abends vor den Fernseher setzen- aber ich möchte mir meine Entscheidungen und Freiheiten nicht nehmen lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Und hier zeigt sich die Einstellung der Diskutanten aber sehr deutlich:
> Dein Landesverband hat nicht nur DEINE Interessene zu vetreten,
> sondern die aller EURER Mitglieder......................
> 
> ...



Merkste was, beim separaten lesen und vergleichen dieser beiden Absätze ?


Die Vertreter der Anglerschaft haben darauf hin zu arbeiten, dass *jeder*, im Rahmen der übergeordneten Gesetze und der Schutz der allgemeinen Fischerei bestehenden Regeln, sein Hobby eigenverantwortlich so ausüben kann wie er möchte. 

Erst dann werden die Interessen *aller* Mitglieder berücksichtig.


----------



## degl (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Weil die nicht informiert wurden und nicht wissen, was a) zur Zeit passiert und b) unter Umständen in Zukunft alles auf diese 99% drauf zukommt...
> 
> 
> 
> Die können ja auch weiterhin ohne C&R angeln, den Setzkescher in der Garage lassen und sich abends vor den Fernseher setzen- aber ich möchte mir meine Entscheidungen und Freiheiten nicht nehmen lassen.



Auch ich lebe in einer Demokratie..............da ist es für "Minderheiten" nun mal schwer(auch das Akzeptieren), sich ggü. der "großen Mehrheit" durchzusetzen.............Ne "Minderheitendemokratie" gibts nur bei den "Kommunisten"(ein anderer Vergleich fiel mir auf die schnelle nicht ein)

gruß degl


----------



## Honeyball (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Gleichzeitig mit Beginn der Einberufungsfrist fordert der Gesetzgeber die Auslegung, also die Einsichtsmöglichkeit *für jedes ordentliche Mitglied.*



Merkste was?
Einsichtmöglichkeit muss nur den Landesverbänden selbst gegeben werden (vertreten durch.. ja, wen eigentlich? Präsident? )
Und "möglichkeit" heißt nicht "pflicht".  Wenn von jedem LV der Präsident die Unterlagen per Mail bekommen hat und die ansonsten in der Geschäftsstelle ausliegen, dann haben die Bundesverbände ihre Pflichten (gem. UmwG) erfüllt!
Jeder einzelne Landesverbandspräsident kann ganz allein für sich entscheiden, was er mit den Dokumenten macht, ob er sie liest oder nicht, ob er sie zeigt oder nicht, ob er sie der breiten Masse seiner Mitglieder verfügbar macht oder nicht und ob er sie kommentiert oder nicht.
*Erwarten* (im Sinne von: "es sollte selbstverständlich sein") werden die meisten von uns sicher, dass jeder das *alles* macht.
*Erwarten* (im Sinne von: "So kennen wir die meisten Funktionäre") kann man aber noch nicht mal, dass alle das überhaupt gelesen haben.

Also: Was kann man unter diesen Voraussetzungen noch vom kommenden Wochenende alles "erwarten"???


----------



## gründler (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Minderheiten???

Ich sehe täglich leute die fische zurücksetzen,ich sehe täglich Setzkescher im Wasser,ich sehe täglich leute die auf Veranstaltungen fahren wo geangelt wird,ich sehe mehr und mehr Spezi.Angler,ich sehe täglich wie mit C&R geworben wird (Deutsche Angelzeitschriften)

und noch viel mehr kann man sehen,wenn man nur will.


#h


----------



## degl (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



gründler schrieb:


> Minderheiten???
> 
> Ich sehe täglich leute die fische zurücksetzen,ich sehe täglich Setzkescher im Wasser,ich sehe täglich leute die auf Veranstaltungen fahren wo geangelt wird,ich sehe mehr und mehr Spezi.Angler,ich sehe täglich wie mit C&R geworben wird (Deutsche Angelzeitschriften)
> 
> ...



Die sehe ich auch..............allerdings die, denen das zum Problem wird oder die damit ein Problem haben.....sind nach meinem empfinden in der "Minderheit"...........

Auuserdem heist der Eingang in diesem Trööt:" Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium"..............ein klassischer Fall von: eine "Mehrheit" wählt eine "Minderheit" und DIE machen eben das, oder setzen das ums.......was die Mehrheit will.........;+

Wenn ich meinen Gedanken zuende führe........komm ich zu dem Schluß: eigentlich bräuchten DIE garnix tun, denn die "Mehrheit" tut ja auch nix(ausser gern angeln gehen)........vertrackte Situation...........|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Und hier zeigt sich die Einstellung der Diskutanten aber sehr deutlich:
> Dein Landesverband hat nicht nur DEINE Interessene zu vetreten,
> sondern die aller EURER Mitglieder......................
> 
> ...



Ich hatte geschrieben

Zitat:"....bzw. die seiners Mitglieders Interessen"
Heisst die Interessen aller seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten.

Sorry wenn dies etwas umständlich von mir geschrieben wurde.


----------



## degl (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich hatte geschrieben
> 
> Zitat:"....bzw. die seiners Mitglieders Interessen"
> Heisst die Interessen aller seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten.
> ...



Auch ich lese manchmal Dinge so, wie sie nicht gemeint waren#h
Und das macht uns alle doch eher "normaler".....

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nur mal so zum nachdenken und um zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Laut Protokoll wurde ja nicht nur das Präsidium im Hinterzimmer ausgemauschelt...

Auch die Abfolge des ausgemauschelten Prozesses für den 16./17. wirft doch Fragen auf:
Da soll ja das Personaltableau fürs Präsidium auch von den DAVlern mit abgestimmt werden.

Die sind ja aber auch nach Satzungsänderung und Zustimmung zum Verschmelzungsvertrag noch keine Mitglieder des neuen Verbandes..

Denn diese Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV kann ja erst wirksam werden, wenn dann auch beide Verbände Abschlussbilanzen vorgelegt haben - bis die zurechtgemauschelt sind, werden sicher 2 - 3 Monate ins Land gehen. 

Vorher wird aber kein Gericht das entsprechend eintragen..

Und bis dahin sind ja die DAVler auch keine Mitglieder des übernehmenden Verbandes VDSF/DAFV....

*Bedeutet dann im Klartext:*
Die DAVler als NICHTmitglieder des neuen Verbandes durch Umbenennung/Satzungsänderung (VDSF in DAFV) dürfen dann mit abstimmen über das neue Präsidium...

Und auch mitreden, Anträge stellen etc.????
*
Wenn die das als Nichtmitglieder dürfen sollten, will ich das aber auch - ich bin auch Nichtmitglied!!!!!*


----------



## degl (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



degl schrieb:


> Auch ich lese manchmal Dinge so, wie sie nicht gemeint waren#h
> Und das macht uns alle doch eher "normaler".....
> 
> gruß degl



Und ich fahr jetzt angeln..........:vik:

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Übrigens soll das Protokoll, das wir hier seit fast 2 Wochen diskutieren, inzwischen auch bei allen Landesverbänden offiziell angekommen sein diese Woche ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Übrigens soll das Protokoll, das wir hier seit fast 2 Wochen diskutieren, inzwischen auch bei allen Landesverbänden offiziell angekommen sein diese Woche ;-))



Und dann soll nächste Woche abgestimmt werden?

Ist das kein Verfahrensfehler? Es müssen doch Fristen gewahrt werden.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dann soll nächste Woche abgestimmt werden?
> 
> Ist das kein Verfahrensfehler? Es müssen doch Fristen gewahrt werden.  |kopfkrat



Wieso?

Die geschäftsführenden Präsidien haben das untereinander ausgemauschelt....

Fürs mauscheln gibts keine Fristen zu wahren...

;-))))


Da find ich das folgende viel spannender:
Laut Protokoll wurde ja nicht nur das Präsidium im Hinterzimmer ausgemauschelt...

Auch die Abfolge des ausgemauschelten Prozesses für den 16./17. wirft doch Fragen auf:
Da soll ja das Personaltableau fürs Präsidium auch von den DAVlern mit abgestimmt werden.

Die sind ja aber auch nach Satzungsänderung und Zustimmung zum Verschmelzungsvertrag noch keine Mitglieder des neuen Verbandes..

Denn diese Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV kann ja erst wirksam werden, wenn dann auch beide Verbände Abschlussbilanzen vorgelegt haben - bis die zurechtgemauschelt sind, werden sicher 2 - 3 Monate ins Land gehen. 

Vorher wird aber kein Gericht das entsprechend eintragen..

Und bis dahin sind ja die DAVler auch keine Mitglieder des übernehmenden Verbandes VDSF/DAFV....

*Bedeutet dann im Klartext:*
Die DAVler als NICHTmitglieder des neuen Verbandes durch Umbenennung/Satzungsänderung (VDSF in DAFV) dürfen dann mit abstimmen über das neue Präsidium...

Und auch mitreden, Anträge stellen etc.????
*
Wenn die das als Nichtmitglieder dürfen sollten, will ich das aber auch - ich bin auch Nichtmitglied!!!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Die geschäftsführenden Präsidien haben das untereinander ausgemauschelt....
> 
> ...



Das empfinde ich als normalen Vorgang. Bei einer Fusion wird sich immer über den zukünftigen Vorstand beraten oder auch abgestimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> Bei einer Fusion wird sich immer über den zukünftigen Vorstand beraten oder auch abgestimmt.


Rechtlich bei dieser (Kon)Fusion bedenklich, da hier Leute ein Präsidium wählen sollen, die das eigentlich gar nicht dürfen!!!

Weil die DAVler eben kein Mitglied sind - die haben normalerweise laut Satzung nicht mal Rede- oder Antragsrecht ...

Und schon gar nicht über ein VDSF/DAFV-Präsidim abstimmen dürften bzw. die Abstimmung wäre wegen Fehlern (abstimmen von Nichtmitgliedern) sofort anfechtbar......


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Wenn Mohnert/das VDSF-Präsidium es jetzt noch hinkriegt, dass die LV zwar der Satzungsänderung zustimmen, den Verschmelzungsvertrag aber ablehnen, hat er genau das erreicht, was er ursprünglich wollte:
Dass der VDSF sich alleine umbenennt und dann alle "rüberfusionieren" können, die das wollen - der "alte" Präsidiumsplan, der schon keine Zustimmung bei der damaligen Verbandsausschusssitzung erfuhr, könnte so von Mohnert über die Hintertür durchgebracht werden - vermutlich dann mit dem Kreuznacher Satzungsentwurf......

Und er bleibt dann auch Präsident ....

Nur gut, dass es inzwischen vielfältigste Signale aus  den vernünftigeren  VDSF-LV gibt, dass auch nach dem Scheitern der Fusion das alles noch lange nicht vorbei ist. 

Sondern dann Verantwortlichkeiten geklärt werden müssen, Konsequenzen gezogen und auch gerade ein inhaltlicher Neuanfang  genauso notwendig ist wie personeller und ein professioneller Auftritt nach außen..

Gut, dass es sich dabei auch nicht um kleine Verbände handelt, sie so denken und Änderungen wollen nach dem 16./17...........

Einzig die momentan an der Macht befindlichen Bundesverbände sowie die immer mehr in Isolation geratenden und an der Zahl schrumfenden LV der (w)irren Initiative sind für ein "weiter so" mit den altbekannten Gesichtern und Fehlern.


----------



## mathei (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

ist das komplex. ich kann hier nur mitlesen. ( seit meinem beitritt hier ) schreiben auf gar keinen fall, das geht ja sowas von in eine rechtliche richtung. da ist ja fast alles anfechtbar vorraussichtlich. denke hier werden einige ( angel )-juris mitlesen. die kommen dann nach der fusion mit dem urknall.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> da ist ja fast alles anfechtbar vorraussichtlich.


So ist das halt, wenn Dilettanten (wie die Bundesverbände und die LV der (w)irren Initiative??) sowas machen wollen.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> da ist ja fast alles anfechtbar vorraussichtlich.


 
Das ist zwas alles sehr chaotisch gelaufen, vieles ohne Sinn und Verstand und nicht im Sinne von einigen Mitgliedern, aber die Verträge wurden alle von Notaren geprüft und Rechtsanwälte haben beraten. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das auch rechtlich einwandfrei ist.

Auch ist es völlig wurscht, ob die Landesverbände die Zahlen (Bilanzen) und Berichte erhalten haben- diese müssen gem. §63 UmwG einen Monat vor der Hauptversammlung lediglich in den Geschäftsräumen der Gesellschaft (Verein) ausgelegt werden. Und da ja der LSFV NDS die Unterlagen am 26.09 veröffentlicht hat, lagen diese nachweislich aus und waren bekannt...

Wie gesagt, ich glaube rechtlich ist da nicht viel zu machen und ein Rechtsstreit würde die Sache auch nicht besser machen. Naja, und auf den gesunden Menschenverstand am 17.11 zu hoffen, fällt mir auch schwer #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



> und Rechtsanwälte haben beraten. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das auch rechtlich einwandfrei ist.


Ich habe (leider noch unverifizierte) Infos, dass das auch VDSF-Anwälte das alles rechtlich für mehr als bedenklich halten.,.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Und heute gehts los in Sachsen-Anhalt mit der HV....
Bin ich mal gespannt, wann man das was davon hört...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Der Übertritt zum VDSF wurde bei der HV in Sachsen-Anhalt relativ problemlos durchgewunken..


----------



## velvet (10. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nach Lesestudium:

Was hilft aller Sonnenaufgang, wenn wir nicht aufstehn.
(Lichtenberg, Schriftsteller)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Übertritt zum VDSF wurde bei der HV in Sachsen-Anhalt relativ problemlos durchgewunken..



Mit dem Kopf nickende Wackeldackel gibt es nicht nur auf der Ablage älterer Mercedesfahrer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nein, wundert mich inzwischen gerade beim DAV wirklich weniger....

Nachdem die ja schon angelpolitish alle inhaltlichen Punkte aufgegeben hatten und gegebene Versprechen gebrochen.

Wenngleich ich mir auch aus dem DAV ein Zechen der Venunft, wie es im VDSF der LSFV-NDS gesetzt hat, gewünscht hätte.........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich ich mir auch aus dem DAV ein Zechen der Venunft, wie es im VDSF der LSFV-NDS gesetzt hat, gewünscht hätte.........


 
Je mehr man sich mit der Politik in den Verbänden beschäftigt, desto eher merkt man in meinen Augen, dass Vernunft und Verband nur eines gemeinsam haben- der erste Buchstabe "V"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Nunja, schiebs nicht aufs V, kommt auch in andern Wörtern vor....

Verlierer, Verbecher Versager, Victoria.......


----------



## Honeyball (11. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Viagra !!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Neueste Information zum ausgemauschelten Personaltableau:
Her Stolzenburg, der für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des VDSF nominiert war, steht wohl nicht mehr für das Amt zur Verfügung.

Er hat wohl aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgesagt. 

Herr Stolzenburg war der aus dem Spiegelartikel, wenn ihr euch erinnert:


> Und wenn man gesehen hat, dass auch der "Alles abknüppeln-Gesetzbefürworter" Braun Vize im VDSF/DAFV werden soll, kann man erahnen, in welche angelpolitische Richtung der VDSF/DAFV nach der Übernahme des DAV gehen wil..
> 
> Dazu dann noch einen "Öffentlichkeits"referenten Stolzenburg - der hat schon 1996 keinen Hehl draus gemacht, dass Angler alles abzuknüppeln haben und ansonsten "Fun-Fischer" wären, denen es "nur um den dicksten ginge"........
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neueste Information zum ausgemauschelten Personaltableau:
> Her Stolzenburg, der für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des VDSF nominiert war, steht wohl nicht mehr für das Amt zur Verfügung.
> 
> Er hat wohl aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgesagt.
> ...



Warst Du daran auch wieder Schuld?  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

Das ist ne Unterstellung........


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neueste Information zum ausgemauschelten Personaltableau:
> Her Stolzenburg, der für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des VDSF nominiert war, steht wohl nicht mehr für das Amt zur Verfügung.
> 
> Er hat wohl aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgesagt.
> ...


PS:
Passt doch gut, dass wenigstens die Frau Dr. noch kommen will:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709&page=5

;-))))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Passt doch gut, dass wenigstens die Frau Dr. noch kommen will:
> 
> 
> ;-))))))


 
Worauf liegt die Betonung bei Deiner Aussage? Auf "noch" oder auf "will"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

aussuchen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Passt doch gut, dass wenigstens die Frau Dr. noch kommen will:
> 
> ;-))))))




Da verkneife ich mir jetzt mal jeden zweideutigen Kommentar, auch wenns schwer fällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das ausgemauschelte Präsidium...*

SOOOOOOO hab ich das NICHT gemeint...!!!!!


----------

